# اكتب جزء من ترنيمة على بالك



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع ببساطة انك تكتب اى جزء او مقطع من اى ترنيمة جت على بالك او بتحبها او لسان حالك بيقولها فى الوقت ده (ولو حابب حط اسم الترنيمة جنبها)


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

*قالى يسوع تعالى , بلاش تنظر للحالة , ده انا اقدر اغيرك , ما عندى حاجة محالة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

*ما كل الجراح بتهون كل الالام بتعدى
لما معاك بكون للموج ايديك بتهدى
اشكر واقولك ايه كتر خيرك ياربي 
عشان خليتنى ابنك وعشان ملكت قلبى
(كتر خيرك)
*​


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

*يا سيدى , غير بروحك حياتى , واملكن ارادتى , المس فؤادى وحواسى , بل وكل دنيتى*​


----------



## اليعازر (4 يونيو 2012)

اسمعك هامساً يا إلهي ..

في جمال الزهور ..وتناسق الألوان..

في الصوت ..في الصمت..

في تناغم الألحان.


.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

*اذا اليأس مزق لب الفؤاد 
تلملم اشلاء قلبي يداه
ويرفع عنى تراب الخطايا
ويمسح دمعى اذا قلت اه*
(*يسوع رفيقى *)​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

*تم التثبيت 
مش عايزينه يناااااااااام الموضوع ده *​


----------



## اليعازر (4 يونيو 2012)

اذا عبقَ الوردُ   تمتمَ طُهركِ   سر الورودِ 


وان قيل زنبقُ غابٍ    فإنك غابُ الجدودِ


وقيلَ البهاءُ التمامُ    فأنكِ فخرُ الوجودِ 


ودارُ الخلودِ   فهمسُكِ  مفتاحُ بابِ الخلودِ


(اذا عبق الورد) جومانا مدور.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

*فليس لي سواك انت سندى
و روحك يقودنى 
وكلامك ميراثي
( علمنى انتظرك )
*​


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

*محتاج امان , لمسة حنان , محتاج اقولك على اللى فيا واشكى ليك
(رغم الجراح)*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2012)

*تيجى تدور عليا وتجيبنى للقطيع 
وقصاد حبك ده كله عمرى كله هعيشه ليك
 هافضل شاريك انا مش هابيع 
 انا من كتر المحبة اللى انت غامرنى بيها 
 يا الهى فاضلى حبة واحس انى لوحدى بس
 اللى انت دايما بتراعيه
(انا واحد )
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يونيو 2012)

عارف إنك متحملني​


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

*اشعل عدوى نيرانا كثيفة , واهاج حولى ريحه المخيفة , فصرخت ربــــــــــــــــــــــــى خيمتى ضعيفة , فلا تتركنًى بنفسٍ أسيفة​*


----------



## V mary (4 يونيو 2012)

*في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي من سقطتي ووقت ضيقي انت رفيقي في غربتي​*


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

*بشهدائك وقفتى  نيران الاضطهاد 
يا كنيسه الشهدا 
بعمدانك قويه باسوارك حصينة 
رموكى بسهم طاغى ولا عرفتى الهزيمة 
*​


----------



## i do not know (4 يونيو 2012)

وشعور مالينا بالامان يفضل لنا انك معانا ف المسرة والضيقات


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

سر حياتنا ده هو يسوع  بنرنمها بصوت مسموع 
هو الكلمه وهو الله هو بروحه عطانا حياة 
وسط المحنة بسرعه لمحنا يسوع الحلو 
دة جاى اوام 
قال  فى وعوده  ان وجوده تملى معانا امان وسلام


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يونيو 2012)

*معاك بحس بحاجه أكتر م الكلام... ما عرفاتهاش إلا بلقاك*​*يا يسوع بجد مفيش ف كل الكون كلام ... يوصف شعوري وانا هنا*
*ربي ف حماك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2012)

جايلك يا ابويا يا حنان بكل قلبي وانا ندمان
يا ابويا ياللي قسيت احزان عشان اعيش انا فرحان

اخطيت يا ابويا سامحني كابن ضال اقبلني
عارف ضعفي اعني لخراف راعيتك اعدني


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يونيو 2012)

هتفــوت سنيـن وسنين هتيجـي وللنهايه ... أميــــن معـــايــا ... وبخيـــرك العمــر إتكسي

 أعطش حنان أجري عليك ألقي إحتياجي ... شبعي وعلاجي ... أنسي المتاعب والأسي​


----------



## نغم (4 يونيو 2012)

اعطينى الكلام تغنيلك حبى حب بيتدى بالعطا واعطينى والسلام والايمان بقلبى مرة بهالعمر بينعطى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2012)

*صبرك طويل وبتحتملنى برغم ضعفى وقسوتى
ومازلت بتسهل هضاب عشان تسهل سكتى
كل المحبة ياربى ديا لحد زيى كتير قوى 
مامنعش ضعفى سخاك يارب يالهى جيت خلصتنى
* *قد ايه حنين يارب قد ايه قلبك كبير
دايما معايا وبحب أب تهون الصعب عليا ويبقى خير
( صبرك طويل )*
​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 يونيو 2012)

ضاقت الدنياا قصدي واتفلت الابواب 
بس انت يارب فاتح لياا اعظم باب ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يونيو 2012)

ما فضلش فينا غيرك انت م اللي فات 
عايش ما بيننا مش مجرد ذكريات​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يونيو 2012)

من قبل ما دموعي تنزل ألاقيك تحضن عينيا

من قبل ما الآها توجع ألاقيك بتحس بيا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2012)

*امسك ايديا وعدى بيا فى الظروف والخوف يارب 
 ده انا بجيلك بشتكيلك ده انت ليا احن قلب*​


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

*جازت من فوقى التيارات , واغرقتنى الضيقات
وكأنـــــــــــــك رفضتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــنى , واشتهت نفسى التعزيات​*


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)

*يا الهنا الصالح شكراً ليك*
*مهما بنشكر مش هانوفيك *
*دى مراحمك جيل ورا جميل *
*وامانتك ثابته وما بتزول *
*اعمالك تشهدلك وتقول يارب ملكش مثيل*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2012)

*طالبة معونتك يا عدرا ترفعى عنى الاحزان
دى العيشة بقت هنا صعبة والشر فى كل مكان
بتزيلي تعبى وهمى ماهو انتى يا عدرا أمى 
ماليش غيرك اندهله فى الضيقة ولا أروحله
(طالبة معونتك يا عدرا )*​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2012)

يا سائح للقاء يسوع لا يهمك عطش ولا جوع طعامك خبز الحياة ويرويك ماء الينبوع
ويروووووووووووووويك ماء الينبوع طعامك خبز الحياة ويرووووووووويك ماء الينبوع
يا سائح اترك ما فات واسلك فى الطريق  فى ثبات 
وان كان فى الطريق الامات 
اذكر من فى حبك مات


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2012)

*يسوع لما رآنى اسرع الي
فى يأسي وظلامى نور عينيا 
لما شوفته صرخت ارحمنى
جه انقذنى واتحنن عليا*
*( وسط البحر الهايج )*​


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

*وقت الضيقة افتكرك ناسى , والخوف يتغلب احساسى , امحى بحور, ظنون وشرور , واسمع ندا قلبى المكسور , قول كلمة فيكون النور*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

*رغم الخطيه برجع...بدموعى اترجاك-- مسنتى منك اسمع ...مغفوره ليك خطياك-- دانا إبنك صنع إديك-- و كلامك ليا ميراث-- تفضل عنيا عليك-- و إديا على المحراث ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2012)

لو تركوني كل الناس انت يارب لا تتركني
جوه شعوري وفي الاحساس شاعره ان انت يا رب ساندي

انت الهي وعارف ضعفي ماتسبنيش للهم يصبني
انزع خوفي طمن قلبي خايفه ظلام الليل يدركني


----------



## treaz (5 يونيو 2012)

بالدموع يارب كلمتك بالدموع ياااارب انا عاهدتك يااااااااااااااااااايسوع يايسوع انا عاهدتك عينايا بالموع قد امتلات نفسى بالاوجاع قد انسكبت


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

*محتاج إنك تحطم ... جبال المستيحل*
*زي ما كان جبل المقطم ... علي الإيمان دليل*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

*وإني الآن امسكك ... بإيماني وإصراري*
*فباركني لأطلقك ... وأطلق فيك أشعاري*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

سئلونى فين هو إلاهك......و النفس فيك غير منحنيا ..​ 
إلهى حولى... إلهى فيا.. إلهى فوقى ..إلهى ليا...​ 
هو الحبيب هو الفادى من تحت أزرع أبديه​ 
دايمن معايا دايمن معايا دا بنفسو حوليا ساكن جوايا​ 
دايمن معايا دايمن معايا دا عصاه و عكازو هما عزايا


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

*ولسة , تايه سكتى , غريق فى بحر خطيتى , على خدى سايلة دمعتى , ايه العمل !
يا الهى نور ظلمتى , ارجوك ساعدنى فى محنتى ,رجعلى فرحى وبسمتى , انت الأمل !*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

* و مهما بعدنا عنك بتفضل معانا تحاول... بتخلق  فينا بولس و يموت جوانا شاول..*​​* دا انا زى السامريه جايلك و الضعف ملينى ...عطشان و عايز اشرب و مفيش غيرك يروينى..*​​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

وبرحمتك وردة حياتي إتفتحت

ياللي معاك كل الآما إتحققت​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

يا يسوع دا كتير عليا ... الحب دا مش شويه
إحساسك أنت بيا ... إحساس فاق الحدود
كان مين ف الدنيا ديا ... هيقرب ادك ليا
يفهم كل اللي فيا ... ولا واحد ف الوجود​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

*يا يسوووووع امسك الدفه بإديك..و بكلمه هدى الرياح*
*يا يسووووووع بنادى عليك بدل ظلامى بنور الصباااح*
*لما بتكون معايا الصعب بيهون..وفى كفك الحنون بلاقى..طوق النجاه*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

قلبي أسير نعمتك ... وعملها ف قلب حياتي
انا مديون لرحمتك ... من بداياتي لنهاياتي​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 يونيو 2012)

بتحس بيا لما خوفي يهزني
لما همومي جوه قلبي تشدني​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2012)

*دايما معاايا   دايما معاايا*
* ده بنفسه حوليا ساكن جوايا*​


----------



## Critic (7 يونيو 2012)

تعالى يا يسوع ,تعالى يا يسوع ,ارفع الاحزان , وامسح الدموع


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)

يا بابا شنودة  راعينا اذكرنا امام العرش فى صلاتك 
الرب يسوع يغيرنا  اطلب من اجل ولادك 

ياللى المسيح خدته نصيبك وعيشت العمر تشهدله 
عزانا انك ويا حبيبك ومتهنى فى سما مجده 

يا بابا شنودة  راعينا اذكرنا امام العرش فى صلاتك 
الرب يسوع يغيرنا  اطلب من اجل ولادك 

لسان العطر ده لسانك وكل كلمة موزونه 
الدنيا بحالها شاهدالك  وبيك يابابانا مفتونه 

يا بابا شنودة  راعينا اذكرنا امام العرش فى صلاتك 
الرب يسوع يغيرنا  اطلب من اجل ولادك 

رويتنا بكل شئ نافع غزيت ارواحنا بتعليمك 
فى كل مكان صليب رافع  مليت الدنيا بتبشيرك 

يا بابا شنودة  راعينا اذكرنا امام العرش فى صلاتك 
الرب يسوع يغيرنا  اطلب من اجل ولادك 

قدوة ومثال فى احتمالاتك وفى حبك وفى تضحياتك 
من جوة قلبك اخلاصك لكنيستك ولكل اولادك 

يا بابا شنودة  راعينا اذكرنا امام العرش فى صلاتك 
الرب يسوع يغيرنا  اطلب من اجل ولادك 

بولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان   نغمات معلم الاجيال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2012)

*إبليس ربطنى بقيود و جعلنى  عبد الاشياء*
* فلتكسر شوكته ربى من مثلك يمنحنى فداه*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 يونيو 2012)

ضليت وطالب تسامحني 
أخطيت يا سيد إرحمني​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2012)

علمني احبك ربي + علمني اعيش وصاياك
علمني اسلك دايما + في طريق النور وياك
علمني اسمع صوتك + وارنم دايما ليك
ترنيمه تهز كياني + ترنيمه فرحتي بيك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*لسة بيصلى علشانا
ايوة فرحان لسة حى
لو خلص ع الارض عمره 
فى السما العمر جاى*​


----------



## tena.barbie (8 يونيو 2012)

بتحبنى وقت التجارب والمحن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*ولو اخدت منى كل شئ وفى احزانى ومرضى غريق
مش لاقى جنبى اى صديق انت لوحدك عندى كفاية 
شفت معاك الفرحة اصناف من حبة ضيق انا ليه اخاف
واثق هتعوضنى اضعاف هبدأ من جديد الحكاية
( انا عارف )
 *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

أنت الراعي الحقيقي تفتش عمن تاه
تترك كل القطيع وتموت من أجل شاه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2012)

جاي من قلبي يارب احكيلك  + وبكل دمعيانا بشكيلك
اقبل مني يارب انا توبتي +  اديني الحكمه وديني مدينتي
اقبل توبتي

تهت وتاهت من دروبي + مهما بكيت ما هاوفي ذنوبي
اقبل مني يارب رجوعي + يسوع تعالي امسحلي دموعي


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2012)

*يا كنيسة متغربة , ده يسوع واقف على المينا
والدمعة اللى مقربة ,دى علامة قرب فادينا*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

لم يكن قلبي كامل ... لم يكن حبي كفايه
لم أكن ف البر عامل ... لم تكن أول غايه​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

وإني الآنَ امسكك ... بإيماني وإصراري
فباركني لأطلقك ... واطلق فيك أشعاري​


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

مفيش فايدة فيا بتعب نفسى بايديا طب اعمل ايه دلوقت وحاولت اقوم واقوى واحارب كل شهوة بطلع اتارينى لتحت مكنتش اعرف انى فى حضنه ديما حاسس قلب كبير دة شارينى بدم ابنه علشان هو عايزنى سعيد


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

ياما انت يارب طيب ... بجد يا بختي بيك
ياما فيا حاجات تشيب ... وما برخصش ف عنيك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*كلى يقين ان انت معايا واثق فى اللى بتختاره ليا
ما انت فى ضعفى بتبقى حماية وطريق الخير ترسمه ليا
( هارمى كل اتكالى )*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

غريبه إنك بتسمعني ... غريبه إنك بترحمني
غريبه يارب تندهلي ... ف عز ما قلبي قاسي عليك
(حضن إيديك )​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

ولو العتمه تعافر ... تحط لليلنا آخر 
والفجر فيه الإجابه ... والتعويض للي صابر
مش بعيد عليك يارب​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

بتدور ع الحياه ... تعالي للمسيح
تتعرف ع الإله ... تتعلم التسبيح​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

إشفيني من كل ضعف فيا ... إشفيني م الشهوه وم الخطيه
إشفيني محتاجلك يا فاديا ... إشفيني  إشفيني  إشفيني​


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

*فليس لـــــــــــى , سواك انت سندى !​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2012)

*جايين بأمرك نصلى لاجل كل الناس
 حاسين بتيار الالم سارح فى جسم الناس
 وبنلتمس عطفك تمسح دموع الناس تغسل قلوب الناس
 انت اللى حاسس بالالم جوه العيون تحت الجفون ساكن قلوب الناس*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

خدت قراري خلاص وشعاري ... ان انا عايش ليك
اسمك دا لحني واشعاري ... اللي انا بفرح بيك​


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

اتصرف انت يارب فيا 
شيل الغشاوة من عينيا 
رجعنى ليك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

قلبي اتطمن لما عرفت ... انك جنبي وماشي معايا
ايه يعني لو حتي خسرت ... اللي خسرته يارب نفايا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2012)

*وانت مسافر ع الابدية لابد تكون وياك
تذكرة السفر مختومة بدم يسوع مولاك
خدها منه الان لا يفوت الاوان 
ترجع تندم وتضيع منك فرصة الغفران 
(مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك )*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

*يسوع .. همسك ومش هرخيك .. انا قلبى اتعلق بيك .. انت اللى انا هعيش ليه*
*بدموع .. هسجد عند رجليك .. والغالى يرخص ليك .. دة الكل ما يساويك*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

على قلب الرب يسوع انت غالى .. ليك مكان عنده جنب مكانى .. 
انت شبهه و على صورته و مثاله .. هودة وعده و هو دة كلامه ..
زى النجوم باينيين منورين .. وسط الكون مميزين .. احنا نجوم فى عين يسوع يلا نقول بصوت مسمووووع احنا نجوم فى عين يسووووع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يونيو 2012)

*قلبــي يــا يســـوع فــاكــر ... لمــا فــي ضيقتــه بيلجــأ ليــك *

* وأسيبــك لمــا أكـون قــادر ... وأشيـل بــإيديــا حضــن إيــديك*



*(حضن إيديك )*

​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

الرب قريييييب لمن يدعوه..ليس بعييييدا كما ذعمو. ليس غريبا عن كل ما قاصوه...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

*طول عمري دايماً بتنسي 
وكأني نقطه في بحر او نقطه في كتاب 
لكن الهي مخلصي 
عملي قيمه انا المخلوق من تراب 
عوضني عن عمري اللي ضاع 
وغسلني من طين الضياع 
وقولت للاحزان وداع 
ونزعت من جوايا اشواك العذاب 
عملي قيمه انا المخلوق من تراب
وقالي فينك من زمان 
صدقني عندي ليك مكان 
فاتح قصدا مني البيبان 
وقابلني و قالي .. واحشني طال الغياب

عملي قيمه انا المخلوق من تراب ....

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

انا مستاهلشى يارب طيبتك او حتى انك تكون حاببنى
انا معرفتش يارب احبك ممكن فى حضنك شوية تسيبنى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

*علمني اكون زيك حنون وابكي حزين علي قسوتي 
دايماً معايا وانا مش معاك 
شايلني حتي في خطيتي 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يونيو 2012)

حبك شئ احترناا فية زي الهوا ديماً بلاقية 
شمس تدفي ليل البردانين نور ينور عتمة الحياة 
اصلة جاي من اعظم إلة ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

ايامي اللي مشيتها بكلمني عليك 
وتقول انك بديتها وحياتها بين إيديك

(سحابة ذكريات)​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

ضاعت ضاعت سنين من عمري واكلها الجراد
وهن اللي ضاع يا إلهي بيم عوضتني
أنا جاي بعد الغيبه وسنين البعاد
واللي إتهدم بإيديك يارب هيتبني

(بقالي مده كبيره)​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

رحله فيها ذكريات مكتوبالك ترنيمات
زي ما فيها دمعيات برضو فيها تعزيات

(سحابة ذكريات )​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2012)

*يا سيد السماء*​​*يا سيد السماء نحن عرشك ملأتنا ضياء من نور وجهك أعطيتنا غذاء رويتنا رجاء أحييتنا من ذاتك فأنت زادنا.*​


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

*وسط همى برتمى قدام صليبك , عارف انى مش هكون إلا حبيبك !​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2012)

مين غيرك يسمع اناتي قبل ما اقولها كلام
مين غيرك انت ومين يرفعني ويملئ القلب سلام


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يونيو 2012)

نفسي ارتمي تحت رجلك ... وابكي كل دموع عنيا
وانسي نفسي يارب جنبك ... وانت بتطبطب عليا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2012)

*ادخل يا رب سفينتى املك حياتى كمان*
* و اطردمنى الخوف داوى كل الالام*
* اسكن جوا قلبى و املاه بالسلام*
* ابدا ما تسبنى اوحدى امشى وسط الايام.*​


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

يا يسوع مش دى النهاية , طل بشمسك عليا
لما انت تكون معايا , مين هيقدر عليا !​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يونيو 2012)

إسمــع صــراخ التعبــانييــن ... وشيــل حمــول الشقيـانيـــن
وقت الجفـاف إبعت مطـــــر ... وبـإيــدك إغنـــي المحتــاجين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

جايلك شايل جروحي + جايلك وفي قلبي خوفي
جايلك وسنيني مره + ودموعي مليه كفوفي

راجع من قلبي ليك + راجع مشتاق اليك
راجع سلمت قلبي + وروحي بين ايديك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يونيو 2012)

وإني الآن أمسكك ... بإيماني وإصراري
فباركني لأطلقك ... واطلق فيك اشعاري​


----------



## Critic (14 يونيو 2012)

اسندنى فى ضعفى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

مبتنساش ابدا يا ربى اللى اتكاله عليك


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يونيو 2012)

غالي عليك ربي اناا غالي عليك
و غلوتي مش في دي محبتك لي
	حطتني جوة قلبك و شلتني في عينيك غالي عليك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يونيو 2012)

ناس حبتها وناس عشقتها ... وناس علشانها موافقه تموت
هي بلادي بلد اجدادي ... يعني العادي احبها موت
وانا دلوقتي هو دا وقتي ... حبي ما يبقاش بكاء وسكوت
اصلي حاببها وعمري ما اسيبها ... هفضل اقولها بعلو الصوت

( مصر بحبها)​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

ياللي معاك حياتي وانت عالي في السماء
ياللي معاك حياتي قلبي لحبك اشتهي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2012)

بتفهمنى وتحس بيا وتسمع كلامى اللى مابقولهوش
وتضمنى وتشفق على واصغر نور فى ما بتطفهوش
 انا لى مين يا يسوع غير قلبك اللى حبنى
 بتضمنى وبيهمك اصغر حاجه بتهمنى
 اصحابى ناموا بالليل وعنيك على سهرانة
 وحتى لو كان ليل طويل تبعت اغانى فرحانة
​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (15 يونيو 2012)

بكره تعرف انه مافى غيره صديق 
مافى اقرب منه الك بيوم الضيق
بيحملك على زنده ويضمك لصدره 
حتى لا تتعثر بحجارة الطريق
قله مالى غيرك 
حبيبى يايسوووووووووووووووووع


----------



## watergold (16 يونيو 2012)

*اغلق البابا و حاجج في دجى الليل يسوع *
*و املئ الليل صلاةً و صراعً و دموع *
*ايها الحائر يا من تهت في فكرٍٍ عميق تسأل الناس و تشكو *
*صارخاً اين الطريق ؟ *
*هل وجدت يا الحل يا مسكين و القلب الشفيق ؟ *
*هل ازال الناس ما عندك من هم و ضيق ؟ *

*لا اعرف ان كتبتها صح او بالترتيب الصحيح و لكن هذه الترنمية الرائعة على بالي الان *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

تجرح ايوه لكن تعصب ... تسحق ويداك تشفيان
تفرح لما المؤمن يغلب ... وتعزيه عند الأحزان​


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

اركض اليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك , أيها الحبيــــــــــــــب
حين ترى عينى , سهاماً تصيـــــــــــــب
اركض اليك , انك الطريق , فأنت لنفسى كظلى تسير


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

يـــــــــــارب مصــــــــــر بتنــــدهــــــــك ... إبعــــــــت لمصــــــــــر ســـــــــــلام
ســـايبيــــــــن بلادنــا بين إيــــــديــــك ... ودا أأمــــــــــــــن مكـــــــــــــــــــــان​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

سالوذ بحضنك من جهلي من شهواتي
لن اخشي الموت فقد صرت انت حياتي
ادعوك تعال ففي قلبي شوق غامر
وبقربك يولد في قلب عمري عمر اخر
الهي انت احمدك ارفعك اشدو لك
القلب يغني فاسمع صوتك قد نادي
واراك الحب اراك الفرحه والزاد
النفس تهيم بيك شوقا انت مناها
وحياتي بقربك غالبه ما ابهاها


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

وإنى الآن أقترب , فمـــــــــــــــــــُد يديك باركنى


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

يسوع رفيقى بهذه الحياة ومامن معينا لروحى سواه
اذا الياْس مزق لب الفؤاد تلملم اشلاء قلبى يدااه ويرفع عنى تراب الخطايا ويسمع صوتى اذا قلت اااااااه .... الى الشط يرسى سفينة حياتى ويلقى لروحى بطوق النجااه ......


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

ياللي بديت الرحله معايا 
واثق فيك انك هتكمل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

*مهما ضعفى امتلكنى و اتسرب فيا اليأس....*
* أنت فى عينيك شايفنى أبنك جبار البأس ..*
*و فاتح ليا حضنك و شايل منى الخوف ..*
*و بكلمه وعد منك بأهزم ربوات و ألوف...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> تجرح ايوه لكن تعصب ... تسحق ويداك تشفيان​
> 
> تفرح لما المؤمن يغلب ... وتعزيه عند الأحزان​


 *فى وصت هموم الحياه.... قلبى يعطش ليك*
* عايش بحلم بالنجاه... و الإيد الحنوووووون*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مهما ضعفى امتلكنى و اتسرب فيا اليأس....*
> *أنت فى عينيك شايفنى أبنك جبار البأس ..*
> *و فاتح ليا حضنك و شايل منى الخوف ..*
> *و بكلمه وعد منك بأهزم ربوات و ألوف...*


 
إسندني ف ضعفي وإسمع لصلاتي 
اللهم إرحمني انا الخاطي​


----------



## مسرة (20 يونيو 2012)

فاض قلبي بالصلاة و لساني بالترنيم شاكرا ربي حبيبي سيديـــــــ
انت قوتي في الضعف انت نوري في الظلام انت ماسح دموعي تغمرنيـــــ

فاض قلبي بالصلاة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

عشان خاطري انا ىسف ما تزعلشي .. ومش همشي غير لما احس ان انا مرتاح​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

اقتباس: المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبو اعدائكم 

 
_*مهما ضعفى امتلكنى و اتسرب فيا اليأس....*_
_*أنت فى عينيك شايفنى أبنك جبار البأس ..*_
_*و فاتح ليا حضنك و شايل منى الخوف ..*_
_*و بكلمه وعد منك بأهزم ربوات و ألوف...*_





PoNA ELLY قال:


> إسندني ف ضعفي وإسمع لصلاتي ​
> اللهم إرحمني انا الخاطي​


**​ 
و مهما بعدنا عنك تفضل معانا تحاول
بتخلق فينا بولس و يموت جوانا شاول
انا زى السامريه جايلك و الضعف ملينى
عطشان و عايز اشرب و مفيش غيرك يروينى


----------



## the shepherd (20 يونيو 2012)

جمّلني فقبحي قد ذهَبَ حتّى الأحشاء
وسوادُ اللّيلِ تسرَّبَ فيَّ
انتَشَرَ الداء​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

وبرحمتك وردة حياتي فتحت
ياللي معاك كل الآمال اتحققت​


----------



## Critic (23 يونيو 2012)

ثغرة في سوري أدخلت ثعالب, أفسدت كثيرا،ُ عمت المتاعب
 فألهي حالاً تعال لقلبي, في ظلام الليل إنني أحارب
ساهراُ علي ممسكاُ يدي, وأبني حولي سوراُ وكن لي المراقب​


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

*عالم صعب بس معاك الصعب يهوون انا من غيرك مبقاش حاجه وايه را ح اكون
ماسك يدى وبتقول عدى مهما يكون دايما جانبك وبايدى ماسكك برعى واصوون......... عاالم صعب*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*بمراحم الرب أغنــــــــي... عن حقه يخبر فمــــــــي

  أزال مخاوفي منــــــي منحني سعاده أبديه ....*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*و إما بحنانك تلمس جبيني
بنسي في جمالك همي في سنيني
تحت صليبك بترجي فيك 
 إبنك حبيبك تاه في الطريق
(عينك عليا)
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يونيو 2012)

سايب شروري وعتمتي وخطيتي ...  وجاي مشتاق للنهار
مشتاق لشخصك
قوم ضمني ارجوك تقرب ناحيتي ... انا جايلك واخد قرار
اني اعيشلك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2012)

*اوقات بتوب – و ارجع و اسيب كل الزنوب—وافضل كدا على حالتى دى—يدوب يومين—*
*و بعد اليومين....*​ 
*فى حضن شرى بكون سجين -- و لإنى خاطى بعيش حزين ----و تفوت سنين....*​ 
*ولسا تايها سكتى و غرىء فى بحر خطيتى على خدى سايله دمعتى – إيه العمل—*​ 
*يا إلهى نور ضلمتى – ارجوك ساعدنى فى محنتى—رجعلى فرحى و بسمتى إنت الامل----*​ 
*انت الامل--*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2012)

*متشغلش بالك خايف ليه وتخاف من ايه ربنا موجود
    سلم احوالك كلها ليه واطلب ربنا تلاقيه موجود 
    الجأ فى المحنة لرب الكون دايما قوله كيرياليسون
    كيرياليسون
    يارب ارحم يارب ارحم 
    من غيرك بس علينا رحوم
( ربنا موجود )
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

*يا إلى ساكن جوا منى----- يا إله المعجزات*
*ليك انا بهتف و اغنى-----ليك بئدم ترنيمات-- *
* يا يسوع يا نور عنيا -- كل عمرى ليك هديه*
* ليك حياتى و دنيتى -- ليك حياتى و دنيتى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي + ياللي عمرك ما بتنساني
مهما بيكبر همسي ويأسي + تعزياتك ماليه كياني

ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود + هاعدي بيك اعلي السدود
ومهما زمان الصعب يسود + هافضل ارنم زي داود


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

جايلك بخطايا سنينى, عمرى اللى انقضى فى انينى
دقت مرار البعد قاسيت واتمنيت ارجع ليك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*انا ليا مين غيرك اشكيله وقت الضيق
 دورت بين الناس ما لقيت زيك صديق
 ولا اخبى عنك شئ ولا اخجل منك ابدا
 ما انت عارف بضعفى وانت تسترنى دايما*​


----------



## mera22 (26 يونيو 2012)

*انى ارى نفسى تغوص فى امواج عاليه
 تحملها كما تشاء تلك الرياح العاتيه
 تنسى وتتناسى كل ذى العهود الماضيه
 فسرت حينا ثم تهت فى حياتى الباليه

 قد انتهى عهد الأمل فما العمل,ماالعمل
 هيا اليه يانفسى هيا اليه
 اله اليوم كالأمس حطى لديه
 نفسى اهدئى تريثى
 وانظرى حب الاله​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*شفنى و ندانى-- و بئيده حن عليا-- لمسنى قوااانى فتح بالطين عنيا...*

*مين يسدق اعمى مسكين-- يكون فى يوم داواه الطين-*
* و يشوف  نور العالم بعد ما عاشا اعمى سنيييين--*​


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

جرحوك يا شافى الجروح
حكموك يا قاضى القضاه
قتلوك يا خالق الروح
من اجلنا نحن الخطاه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

* عايزين شفاعا  -- يا عدرا لينا علشان نتوب  --عن الخطيه*
* بشافعاتك-- وصلينا --للمدينه السامائيه*

*بننديلك يا يسوعنا مد إيدك شيل دموعنا *
* عايزين نفرح سماك يا ربى يوم توبتنا يوم رجوعنا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*انت يا رااااب كنت معنا*
* عند قيام الناس علينا*
*يمينكااا تعطى امانن يا قوتى احبك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*اما انا فصلاااااه-- فانت ليا النجاااه*
* نتق إسمك الحياااااااه - هو لذه الشفاااء*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*لسا شايف جوا منى ليل بيهجم على النهار*
* كل خطوه فى الطريق بيئبلنى شوك*
* و المخاوف بتقابلنى قلبى مليان بالمرار*
* بكيت لقيت صوت بيقول الله ابوك*

* انا قلبى لما بيتئسر مجدافى لما بيتكسر*
* اسمع صلاه الاقى حريه و نجاااه*
* إبليس جيوشو بتتئسر القاه يحارب ينتصر *
* يايسوع  معاك بلاقى معنا للحياااه*


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

و حبك هو يحمينى , ومن اوجاعى يشفينى , واحضانك تدفينى , ولا مرة بتنسانى​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2012)

غصب عني ومش بإيديا ... حاسس حاجه بتقوي عليا
كل ما اقولك همشي ف طوعك ... شئ بيموت رغبتي فيا​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2012)

غريباً في أساليبي ... وأفكــاري وأهــوائي​


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

اين انت يا ربى , عرفنى طريقك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

يالى امامك حياتى من قبل تكوينى مكشوفة ليك يا جابلنى ايامى وسنينى


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

غير أن , قد تُكرنا , من لنا يا ربُ بعدك 
ليس إلا , وعدك الماضى , فهل تذكُر وعدك ؟!​


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى*
*والى صلاتى امل اذنيك ارحمنى وامسك بيدى*
*فاْنا فى حاجه شديده اليك*
*هاقد احاط بيا نهرا ثم احاط بيا غمرا والعشب التف براسى والماء عبر الى نفسى ..... اسمع صراخى يا سيدى والى صلاتى امل اذنيك*
*ارحمنى وامسك بيدى فاْنااا فى حاجه شديده اليك*


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

غريباً عشت فى الدنيا , غريباً فى أساليبى , وأفكارى وأهوائى​


----------



## tina mmm (3 يوليو 2012)

ملناش غيرك انت الهنا الحى بنترجاك
​


----------



## white.angel (3 يوليو 2012)

*لما الحمول بتزيد وبتفوق احتمالي *
*بتشيل بدالي ما بترضاليش اني انحني*

*عندك حلول لمشاكلي ولحيرتي وانيني*
*اصلك معيني اكتر حبيب بيحبني*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يوليو 2012)

لم يكن قلبي كامل ... لم يكن حبي كفايه 
لم أكن ف البر عامل ... لم تكن أول غايه​


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2012)

وانا ليا مين غيرك , واروح لمين غيرك ؟!​


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2012)

*يا يسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان 
*


----------



## بنت المسيح (9 يوليو 2012)

زى العصفور ما وجد بيتة زى اليمامة الفرحانة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2012)

*سعات بحس انى طفل صغير ضعيف*
*محتاج لقلب يحبه يطرد الخوف من قلبه و يلاقى فيه الصديق*
*يا يسووووع معاك بلاقى بيتى و بلاقى ليا عنوان*
*يا يسوووع فى حضنك بلاقى راحتى و فخوفى بلاقى الامان.*
*صوتك الحنين ينادى عليا و يطمن*
*قلبى و يروينى بحبك من ينبوع الحياه.*


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

طلبت الحنان , فى كل مكان , فرد اللسان , لا يوجد سواك !​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2012)

*رغم الخطيه هارجع بدموعى اتراجاك*
* مستنى منك اسمع مغفوره ليك خطاياك*
*ما أنا ابنك صنع أديك و كلامك لي ميراث*
* تفضل عينيا عليك و إديا على المحراث.*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2012)

*مهما كان اسرى و قيدى ربطنى*
* و إن كنت خاطى و ضعفى سايدنى*
* حبك يرحمنى و يغفر لى ذنوبى*
* إيدك تسندنى و تفك قيودى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2012)

في وقت ضعفي بناديلك
في وقت حزني انا هاجيلك
وعارف انك هتشلني علي الاكتاف
معاك هرتاح ومش هاخاف

انا هاجيلك علشان غيرك ماليش
ليا هنا في الارض او في السماء
في محضرك حزني بيهرب ماليش
اي تنهد لكن كلي هناء


----------



## bob (10 يوليو 2012)

*مهما ضعفي امتلكني و اتسرب فيا اليئس ما انت في عينيك شايفني ابنك جبار البأس
*


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2012)

*هل كل هذا يا الهي كي تعيدني الي حماك احيا معك و تعزيني
*


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2012)

غريبة انك بتندهلى , فى عز ما قلبى قاسى عليك !​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يوليو 2012)

*كان القرار قراري ... اوهام وطاوعتها *
*ومشيت ورا افكاري ... ساذج صدقتها*​


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

اوقات بتوب , وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب , وافضل كدة على حالتى دى يادوب يومين !!
وبعد اليومين , فحضن شرى بكون سجين , ولأنى خاطى بعيش حزين , وتفوت سنين !
ولسة تايه سكتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

بكره وراء بكره توبتي باخرها 
اسبوع وراء اسبوع عمال بأجلها
وينتهي عمري وايام ماستعفنيش
وافني بخطايايا والتوبه ما اطولها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2012)

*من غيرك مغلوبين ....من غيرك تعبانين*
*نشتكي لمين غيرك*
*احزننا واجاعنا*
*ومين يارب غيرك بس هيسمعنا*
*راجعين مجروحين*
*راجعين مغلوبين﻿*
*مفيش غير ايدك انت تمسح لنا دموعنا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

كذبوا من قالوا اني وحيد في الارض دون سنيد
من هزوا من ايماني بربي المجيد

كذبوا من زيفوا الكلمات واستسلموا للذات
واشاعوا ان الله بعيدا يعيدا كما السموات

كذبوا
فالله يرعاني كما يرعي الاب الاطفال
والله يحميني اذا ساءت بيا الاحوال
والهي في قربي يشبعني بالحب
وينور لي دربي ويحقق الامال
كذبوا


----------



## bob (13 يوليو 2012)

*محتاج لصوتك , محتاج رعيتك , محتاج تقولي انا حاسس بحيرتك
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يوليو 2012)

*ارجوك ارجوك اتولاني ... حولني إلي إنسان تاني*​


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2012)

ابي انت والهي صخرة خلاصي.. حافظ العهد والامانة لا تنكر نفسك


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

سلامك فاق العقول فينا ومش ممكن يزول
مهما العدو بيقول مالي حياتنا سلام

سلام سلام لشعب الرب في كل مكان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يوليو 2012)

انت غريب عايش في الدنيا 
والدنيا مش عايشه في قلبك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

عارفك مش قادر ترتاح شايف قلبك كله جراح عمرك فى طريق مظلم راح تعالى يسوع عنده الافراح .. تعالى إليه و سلم ليه و خلى حياتك بين ايديه هيغفر ليك خطايا ماضيك و يضمن كل الحاضر فيه


----------



## اليعازر (13 يوليو 2012)

اذا عبقَ الوردُ   تمتمَ طُهركِ   سر الورودِ 


وان قيل زنبقُ غابٍ    فإنك غابُ الجدودِ


وقيلَ البهاءُ التمامُ    فأنكِ فخرُ الوجودِ 


ودارُ الخلودِ   فهمسُكِ  مفتاحُ بابِ الخلودِ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*لما دعاني ربي قالي تعالي ارتاح انا عندي سلامك عندي لك افراح ..


الترنيمه دي عزيزه جدا علي قلبي
*


----------



## bob (14 يوليو 2012)

*في الليل علي فراشي طلبت حبيب نفسي طلبته فما وجدته
*


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)

يا صاحب الحنان , ها صرختى اليك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*ليه لابسه ياامي اسود هاتي توب الهنا 
ماتقوليش اني ميت انا عايش في السما
ساكن ويا المسيح
فرحانه بيه عينيا
صوته ياما مريح وحنانه فاض عليا 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يوليو 2012)

انا مش قادر خد شيل عني​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*يــــابويا تعبـــــــــــــان بمشــــــــــاكل مليــــــــــان
صلـــــي عشـــــــــاني يابابا كيـــــــــرلس تهجـــــــرني الاحزان
تهجـــــــرني الاحــــــــزان وتسبــــني وارجـــــع اكون فـــــــــرحان 
*


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2012)

*يا ربنا انت حيااة العالم بدونك نحيا هنا فى الالام ............يا سيدى انت الحيااة  من يترك عرش السمااء ومن عطا لنا الخلاص .. انت الذى فاديتنا لترفع عنا القصاااص .. لترفع عنا القصااص*
*يا سيدى ليس سواك ..ليس من يمنح الرجاء ..ليس من يغفر الاثاام... بروحك تعطى العزاااء  ....  ياربنا انت حياة العالم بدونك نحيا هنا  فى الالام  يا سيدى انت الحياة *


----------



## bob (15 يوليو 2012)

*ثقلت حمولي سيدي المسيح اسالك قبولي حتي استريح
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*ســــــــــاعدني يـــــــــــــارب اعيشـــــــــــــلك عــــــــــالي فــــــــــوق العــــــــالم فــــــــــوق احــــــــــوالي ..
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يوليو 2012)

*من اعماق قلبي ... أنــا أنــاديـــك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*قـــــويني يــــــــــارب عالدنيــــــــــا وعلي الايـــــــــام
وان شـــــــوفت الدمـــــــــعه في عينيـــــــا امسحهـــــــــا قـــــــــوام ..
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يوليو 2012)

*يمسح دمع الغلابه ... ويزيح نير التعابي*
*يرشد قدم اللي تايه ... يدي الحيران اجابه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*امسك يــــــــــــــــــــارب ايدي زي بطرس زماااااااااان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنااااان ...
ورفعتو وسط الموج واديته سلام واماااان 
وانا زيو ياربي امسك ايدي كمان ..

الموج عليا عالي يخطف قلبي مني
واريح يارب شديده وخايف نفسي تخوني
والمركب طالع نازل وصخور بتحطمني
قول للموج يهدي وفي صدرك احضني

ادخل يارب سفينتي واملك حياتي كمان
واطرد مني الخوف داوي كل الالام
اسكن جوه قلبي واملاه بالسلام
ابدا ماتسيبني لوحدي امشي وسط الايام

ايماني يارب ضعيف شددني في الايمان
وان يوم انا شكيت فيك او توهت في اي مكان
ده انت يارب ابويا قلبك كله حنان
رجعني تاني اليك اعيش طول الزمان
وفي الابديه ياربي اتمني اكون معاك
جهزلي هناك مكان عشان اكون وياك
مهما كانت ضعفاتي مالي يارب سواك
انت تستر عليا وتفرحني برؤياك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CksTJ_ESDGo
*


----------



## bob (15 يوليو 2012)

*سوف انسي الامس و اليوم و قد امسي غدا و سانسي فترة من عمري قد ضاعت سدي
*


----------



## peter math (16 يوليو 2012)

ربى امامك حياتى اصنع فيها ماتريد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*مين احن منك التجئ اليه وفي كل ضيقي وتعبي اتكل عليه

*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

*حملي ثقيل وأضيع عمري حائراً*
*دوماً كنت اري نفسي قوياً قادراً*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2012)

*إمانى يا رب ضعيف شددنى فى الايمان*
*و إن يوم انا شكيت فيك او تهت فى اى مكان*
*ده انت يا رب  ابويه قلبك كله حنان*
* رجعنى تانى ليك  اعيش طول الزمان*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

*فكيف لا أثق به ... اشك في حبه*
*أبي الذي أحبني ... إلي الممات *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى*
* و إلى صلاتى امل اذنيك*
* ارحمنى و امسك بيدى*
*فإنا فى حاجه شديده إليك...*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

*أدنو إليك أرتاح ... تلقاني بالأفراح*
*يفيض دمع العين ... حباً وليس جراح*​


----------



## bob (18 يوليو 2012)

*لو حاسس ان الضعف ماليك و هموم و تجارب من حواليك و خطية ليأسك بتوديك قوم قول بطل انا
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

في الشده دي مفيش غيرك لينا معين
لو قام علينا جيش احنا مطمنيين
تعالي ومد ايدك وريهم انت مين ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يوليو 2012)

*وسط الضباب  ظهر الحبيب *
* نورلى حياتى و بقالى طبيب*
* مرفوع على عود الصليب*
* و بينزف دم علشان جروحى تطيب*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يوليو 2012)

*شوفت الحربه الى طعنت جنبك*
*شوفت المسمار الى كان فى يدك*
* شوفتك يا ربى و انت بتبكى*

*متبكيش خلاص انا راجع-------*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يوليو 2012)

*مش عايز افتكر الى فات*
* مش عايز افتكر حياتى*
*دا انا كنت فى بعدك فى الممات *
* و رجعت ليك يا إلهى----*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يوليو 2012)

ضمنى يا يسوع إليك
 نفسى اعيش وياك تملى
 نفسى ابكى بين اديك لما قدامك أصلى​


----------



## Critic (23 يوليو 2012)

*محتاج امان , لمسة حنان , محتاج اقولك على اللى فيا واشكى ليك !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يوليو 2012)

إنت محبوب إنت محبوب إنت محبوب جدا جدا في المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يوليو 2012)

لست أدري ما يكون من حياتي في الغدِ، أعلمُ شيئاً يقيناً ربي ممسك يدي..


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

*بحلم اروحلك بعـــــــــــــــــــــيد بعــــــــــــــــــــــيد , نفسى أكسًر قيود الحديد.*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يوليو 2012)

ولا اب يكون ولا ام حنون ولا شئ فى الكون الا فاديا


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ونسيت ان هناك مصلوب ونسيت حتى كلمة اتوب
صارت دجات جلبى ذنوب عايش بين شهوة وخطية
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مين غيركـ يسمع أنآتى قبل مآ أقولهآ كلآم
مين غيركـ إنت ومين يرفعنى ويملى آلقلب سلآم

*مين *..!!! 
 


*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*يابويا تعباااااااااااااااان
بمشاكل مليااااااااااااااااان
صلي عشاني يابابا كيرلس 
تهجرني الاحزان 
تهجرني الاحزان وتسيبني
وارجع اكون فرحان   :,)
*


----------



## بالاديوس (26 يوليو 2012)

الرب يحامى عنى . . . عنى ابدا ماتخلى 
بشخصه يعينى . . . وفى شدتى يتجلى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يوليو 2012)

*يا مكلل بالجود ايامنا ... وخيرك سابق ترنيمنا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2012)

لولا الصليب من انا ياسيدي
لولاك يا فادي حياتي من اكون
لولاك كنت تائها في ظلمتي
وكان قلبي غارقا تحت الظنون

فانا لك ولغيرك لن اكون
ولاجلك كل تضحيه تهون
ليس مثلك من يحبني بفؤاده الحنون


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (27 يوليو 2012)

كان في عنقود عنب طلع في غير اوانة 

خدة راهب من الرهبان اداة لرئيس الدير مكاريوس الكبير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*انا مش قادر خد شيل عني
تعباااااااان ملياااااااان بالالامات 
وباركني وبلاش تلعني اصل انا مش ناقص لاعنات 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يوليو 2012)

*أدنو إليك أرتاح ... تلقاني بالأفراح*
*يفيض دمع العين .... حباً وليس جراح*​


----------



## tena.barbie (29 يوليو 2012)

طمن قلبى ...... ريح بالى 
دبر ليــــــــا ...... كل أحوالى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع صراخي ياسيدي
والي صلاتي امل اذنيك
ارحمني وامسك بيادي
فانا في حاجه شديده اليك ..
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

تركت كل الكون واحتميت فيك
مكبلا بقيودي....اناديك
سئمت من كل وعودي الكاذبة
فاسمع لصوت كلماتي التائبة
اطلقني حرا سيدي ..........اطلقني حرا
واكسر قيودي سيدي ........اطلقني حرا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*قويني يارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينيا مسحها قوام

اسندني وخفف اوجاعي ده الريح بيقطع في شراعي
انا عارف انت في مركبتي ولا يوم هتنام

انا مش هضيع انا عارف انا جوه حضنك مش هضيع
وان باعك الناس كلها وقالولي بيع لا مش هبيع

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*سلمت الدفه لجلالك وانا مش ندمااااااااان
ويابخت اللي يسلمهالك هايعيش في اماااااااان
تديله اكتر مابيتمني
ومعاك في العيشه بيتهني 
ولا يوم يستسلم لالامه ويقول تعبااااااان 
*


----------



## bob (1 أغسطس 2012)

*اسندني في ضعفي و اسمع لصلاتي , اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

راجعلك اصل انا منك + وماأرتحش بعيد عنك
بحبك ايوه ياربي + انا ملكك انا ابنك

يا شايل حملي على كتفك + يا ناقش اسمى على كفك
	غلطت كتير وتهت كتير + ومهما أبعد أنا فى قلبك

ولو تسمح أنا مستني هنا علي الباب  
 ياريت تفتح ياربي أنا جاي بعد غياب
	أنا واقف على الأعتاب معاك بارتاح من الأتعاب
	وقلبي القاسى حن وتاب وبأنده ليك


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

انت تعلم كربتى وكاشف كل اسرارى
لما لا تبدد حيرتى وترتب ليا افكارى
لست اطلب كثيراً فبيسطاً هو طلبى
اريد فقط تفسيراً امنك هذا يا ربى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب خليني اعيشلك
اعيشلك انت ياالهي وحدك ..
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

باركي يا نفسي الرب ... وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

مبتنساش ابدا ياربي اللي اتكاله عليك
ولا تنساش ابدا ياربي اللي بيمسك فيك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

*بتحس بيا لما خوفي يهزني*
*لما همومي جوا قلبي تشدني*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

*غريبا في اساليبي ... وافكاري واهوائي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*لإلهنا بنعد طريق وهتافنا بيهد أسوار
 وسط القفر ووسط الضيق بنرنم ليسوع البار
 بأسم إلهنا بأسم فادينا رافعين راية الانتصار*


*إنت الساكن وسطينا وسط هتافنا وأغانينا
 إنت مصدر أفراحنا وسلامنا اللي مالينا*


*إحنا شعبك المنصور وبدمك إحنا غالبين
 بهتافنا العدو مأسور وسلطان إبليس قاهرين
 إنت ملكنا وانت قائدنا وإحنا في حربنا منتصرين*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

*عالم ولازم اللي بيحبه يعاني ... واللي بيشرب منه يعطش من جديد*
*والراحه عندك يا يسوع ولا حد تاني ... يرويني ويخليني دايما اكون سعيد*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*لو مجروح لالهك نادي
لفين هتروح غير حضن الفادي.......
*


----------



## Critic (4 أغسطس 2012)

خطاياى وشرورى يا ربى
ضعفاتى وقساوة قلبى
حرمانى من لذة الحياة وياك !​


----------



## bob (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ثقلت حمولي سيدي المسيح , اسألك قبولي حتي استريح
*


----------



## MaRiNa G (4 أغسطس 2012)

يارب انت فاديا انت ابويا اللى ليا
تعالى نور عينيا واسكب نعمتك فى
عايز منك هدية مش من الارض ديه
ايدك الحلوة النقية تفتح لى نور الوصية
عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا
يمكن طلبى ببساطة يمكن بعشم زيادة
مانت ابويا اللى لياو انت اللى تحس بيا

مش انت يارب انت امبارح زى النهاردة
ده انا عشمى فيك كبير وايمانى مالوش مثيل
انا عارف انى عاصى من رجلى لحد راسى
وانت اديت السامرية متك والابدية
يرضيك اعيش عطشان وانت ابويا الحنان
مانا شوفتك واقف عندها ع البير وبتقولها
انا هاديكى ينبوع يرويكى ويروى الجموع
عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا
يمكن طلبى ببساطة يمكن بعشم زيادة
مانت ابويا اللى ليا وانت اللى تحس بيا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ضيك يا ام النور فرحة .. فرحة كل زمان 
صورتك يا ام النور بركة ..بركة كل مكان
حبك طيب وعطور قلبك كله حنان 
سيرتك احلى بخور ملا كل الاكوان*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اسمع صراخي ياسيدي
والي صلاتي امل اذنيك
ارحمني وامسك بيادي
فانا في حاجه شديده اليك ...
*


----------



## i do not know (5 أغسطس 2012)

لو حسيت بالضيق او دنيتك الواسعة لقيتها عمالة بتضيق 
ارفع عينك ليسوع قوله محتاجلك يا يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*اوعي تفكر اني نسيتك اوعي تفكر اني بعيد
انا بدمي الغالي سبيتك انا وهبتك عمر جديد
ياابني اطمن اوعي تخاف .. انا يسوع راعي الخراف
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

لا تغلق باب بيعيتك في وجهي ياربي
انا عشمان في رحمتك تغفر ليا ذنبي
ضمد لي جروحي وانعش فيا روحي
انا انا الخاطئ


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب يجي اليوم ... ما يكونش فيه مظلوم*
*ويكون في عدل بيننا ... ونحب بعضنا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

طلبتك من عمق قلبي
ياربي يسوع ارحمني


----------



## Critic (6 أغسطس 2012)

اين انت يا ربى , عرفنى طريقك !!​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مش قادر خد شيل عني 
تعبان مليان بالالامات وباركني وبلاش تلعني ..
اصل انا مش ناااااااقص لاعنااات .
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أغسطس 2012)

*من أعماق قلبي*
*انا اناديك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*وانت معايا ... برمي كل الدنيا ورايااا*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ايه عاشتها الروح ... تتأمل ف اللي فات*
*فيها لقيتني بروح ... في سحابة ذكريات*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*بالدموع يارب كلمتك
بالدموع يارب انا عاهدتك
يايسووووووووع
يايسووووع انا عاهدتك 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 أغسطس 2012)

*أم النـــــور بتـدبــــــر الأمــــور ... وتحلهــا فـ ثانيـه
لو  تايهيين موجوده القديسين ... بتصلي علشاننا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بتفهمنى** وتحس بى*
 *تسمع كلامى اللى ما بقولهوش*
 *وتضمنى وتشفق على*
 *واصغر نور فى ما بتطفهوش*
 *انا لى مين يا يسوع*
 *غير قلبك اللى حبنى*
 *بتضمنى وبيهمك اصغر حاجه بتهمنى*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 أغسطس 2012)

*كــل شعـــوب الأرض بتهتــف .... تعلـــن ملــك يســـوع
بتــسبحلـــــك وتغــنيلـــــــك .... وتفيــــض بالخشــــوع*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*بااااااااعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه ياابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ..
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

*لامس قلبي وكل الروح .. واشتياقاتي فين بتروح*
*عارف دقة قلبي وحبي ... وياك مش ممكن ابات مجروح*​


----------



## bob (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ليك بشكي كل همومي و كل متاعب يومي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

قولوا للصديق خير ربك في اديه السلطان
*مهما كان الامر خطير تحت جناح الرب امان

باعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ..

قولوا للصديق رنم وارفع راسك كده فرحان
تحت صليبك لو متالم
فجر قيامتك بكره يبان ..

باعت حالا تلغراف بيولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا وسط خراف 
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه

قولوا للصديق عود واتذكرن ماضي الاحسان
هل من مره انقطع الجود
او بيت في يوم جوعان

باعت حلا تلغراف بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف 
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه 

قولوا للصديق خير
وانت في مرضك او تعبان 
ظرفك لو كان صعب مرير
شوف الخير جواه بايمان

باعت حالا تلغراف بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ....
*


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2012)

تنده عليا واسكتك , من كتر شرى سكتك , عن عينى مخفية !​


----------



## bob (11 أغسطس 2012)

*رافعين لك يا رب صلاة بدموعنا يا ابن الله 
ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا ملناش غيرك نترجاه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

سبانى حبك يا فخر الرتب .. موسى رآكى عجب من عجب 
و القناديل  فضة بتضوى و الصلبان دهب و دة مدحى 
دة مدحى فى البتول زاد قلبى فرح 
مدحها على طول على طول خلاه انشرح


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2012)

غريبا لم اجد سمعا أفرغ فيه ارائى
يحار الناس فى ألفى ولا يدرون ما بائى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2012)

*باعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ..
*


----------



## i do not know (12 أغسطس 2012)

قول كلمة فيكون النـــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 أغسطس 2012)

*أيوه فاكر عمري ما انسي ... اني عمري ما اتنسيت*
*جوه قلبك ليا مرسي ... اصلك انت اللي اشتريت*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أغسطس 2012)

استدنى يارب فى ضعفى وسامحنى ان كنت انانى
عايز قوه من عندك تحول قلبى وكيانى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

* يسوع لمن سواك اذهب و من سواك ينفع و النفس لا تهداء-- ما لم إليك ترجع*


----------



## bob (13 أغسطس 2012)

*وسط الظلام لاقيت ايدين تتمدلي 
تمسح دموعي وتشفي كل اللى أنجرح
    وأنا كنت فاكر لسه وقت وتنجلي
ظلمة حياتي وأشوف وقت الفرح*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

* اسندنى فى ضعفى و اسمع لصلاتى اللهم إرحمنى انا الخاطى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

*احبك ربى -- قوتى -- انت حصنى و منقذى--*
*يسسسووووووووووووووع يسوع انت صخرتى*
*يسسسووووووووووووووع يسوع فيك احتمى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

* حبىبى يا مصلوب فدا كل الشعوب*
* فاديتنى بحياتك رغم عناد القلوب*
* بدل التاج كان شوك بدل المياه كان خل*
* بدل ما يقف معك يا يسسووووع سابك الكل*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

انا اول ما اقول الاه تجرى عليا يا الله
 خدنى فى حضنك يا حبيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

*قلبى ملهوف للرجوع-- للى عندك فى الاعالى *
* فى إنتظارك يا يسوع-- خدنى للامجاد يا غالى*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

*روحى  و عنيا و شبابى لك اولعهم شموع*
* يا رقيق القلب يالى محبتك بين الضلوع*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

*فى الجحيم كان ليا مصير     و  الانين طول الليالى*
*فى الحياه عايش اسير        و الاثام فوق إحتمالى*

* بس لما لجئت ليك إلتقيت بر النجاه*
* و الحياه ضحكت لى بيك ما انت انوار الحياه*
* و القلوب عايشا تناجيك لجل حبك يا إلهى*

* و العيون فيها الدموع  احلا صوره للخشوع*
* يا رقيق القلب يالى محبتك بين الضلوع*​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

يا ضلمة مالك في القلوب ماشية وبتمدي
يا بتول يا ام النور مدي الايدين مدي​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مآبتنسآش أبداُ يآ ربى إللى إتكآلهـ عليكـ

 

*.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*في دموعي ابتسامتي اليك والعمر اللي باقي دا ليك
وحياتي بعيشها معاك طول ما قلبي يناديك

صدقني ياربي دي توبه من قلبي
وان كنت بتهوه وعدك مابيهونشي
رجعني ليك تاني ناسيني احزاني
امسح دمعي الحزين من عيني وقلبي


*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 أغسطس 2012)

*لم تري عين إلهاً غيرك*
*يفتح السجن وينزع القيود*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

*ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود + هاعدي بيك اعلي السدود
ومهما زمن الصعب يسود + هافضل ارنم زي داود

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي + ياللي عمرك ما بتنساني
مهما بكيتر همي ويأسي + تعزياتك مليئه كياني
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 أغسطس 2012)

*سأعيش العمر كارزاً ... شاهداً حبك عجيب*
*مكرساً وعازماً ... أتبعــك حتي الصليب*​


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

ارجع يا زمن المعجزات فى كنيسه الملاك ميخائيل 
وارجع لينا تانى وهات على المعجزات مليون دليل


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 أغسطس 2012)

يا مكلل بالجود أيامنا ... وخيرك سابق ترنيمنا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب خليني اعشلك + اعشلك انت يا الهي وحدك
*


----------



## bob (18 أغسطس 2012)

*نحن منقوشون في كفك لا نخشي اضطرابا نحن اخطأنا و لكن سوف لا نفني عقابا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*الهي حبيبي وربي يسوع 

*


----------



## besho55 (19 أغسطس 2012)

الهنا عظيم الهنا أمين


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*عارفنى وعارف انى ابنك الغالى عليك 
وقت الامى تسمعلى من غير حتى ما اهمس ليك
عارفنى
*​


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2012)

اشفق ياربى على شعبك 
المس بلدنا وحقق وعدك


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*سلام الله سبته لينا + مش زي العالم تدينا
ومدام روحك عايش فينا + شعبك دايما في سلام
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ربـــي كفــايــــه حبـــــك ليــــــا ... إنـــي أعيـــش متمســـك بيـــك
تـــارك كـــل مباهـــي العــالـــم ... ســاكــب طيـــب النفــس لـديك*​


----------



## karas pop (23 أغسطس 2012)

*ياللى أمامك حياتى ...من قبل تكوينى  **مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني... أيامي وسنيني*
بارتاح علي صدرك... وأتدفي بالحنان
ترويني من نهرك... راحةوفرحة وأمان​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أعرف أن طريقكـ مليآن بآلأشوآكـ ..
لكن* معكـ يآ ربى* تهون كل آلألآمآت .. 


*.،*


​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2012)

*ادنو إليك ارتاح ... تلقاني بالأفراح*
*يفيض دمع العين ... حباً وليس جراح*​


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ان انسي من امي الحنون احضان ربي لي تصون 
اعز عنده البنون فكيف ينساني ؟!
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

ومهما ارفع عنيا ليك بلاجى فيك احن صديق
تفتح لى طريق وطريق لما الدنيا فعنيا تضيق
ففيان السودانية


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

أنا وسط الناس أجذبهم لك أنا فى الوحدتى أستوحى نداك
أنت اصل الكون يا رب الورى ليس لى فى غربة العمر سواك
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

ابكينى يانفسى ابكينى يمكن دموعى تشفينى 
ابكينى ونادى على ربى قوليله ليه هو ناسينى
ابكينى يا نفسى ...  ابكينى يا نفسى ... ابكينى يا نفسى ...
قوليله رحلتى طالت وضاعت فيها احلامى ودفت مركبى مالت ودارت عليا ايامى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ايامي اللي مشيتها ... بتكلمني عليك*
*وتقول انك بديتها ... وحياتها بين ايديك*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

وأغنى فى حيآتى عآلماً أنى *غريب ..*
ذآكراً أنكـ ربى سوف تأتى عن قريب ..

 


*.،*
​


----------



## مينا إيليا (24 أغسطس 2012)

*أتصرف انت يارب فيا شيل الغشاوة من عنيا،رجعني ليك رجعني ليك، من يوم ما سيبتك فرحي سبني والهم عازبني وتعبني والراحة فيك*


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 أغسطس 2012)

طمنى يا يسوع ريحنى يا يسوع بصلاة البابا كيرلس قوينى يا يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*لما دعاني ربي ... قالي تعالي ارتاح
انا عندي سلامك .. عندي لك افراح 




اد ايه الجزء ده من الترنيمه بيفكرني بأيام جميله ااااوي
*


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

اوقات بتوب !
وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب , وافضل كدة على حالتى دى , يادوب يومين !!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> اوقات بتوب !
> وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب , وافضل كدة على حالتى دى , يادوب يومين !!


* و بعد اليومين-- فى حضن شرى بكون سجين-- و لانى خاطى بعيش حزين-- و تفوت سنين*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

ونسيت اللى هناك مصلوب ونسيت حتى كلمة أتوب
صارت دقات قلبى ذنوب عايش بين شهوة وخطية .
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * و بعد اليومين-- فى حضن شرى بكون سجين-- و لانى خاطى بعيش حزين-- و تفوت سنين*


*ولسه تايهه سكتي وغريق في بحر خطيتي
علي خدي سايل دمعتي ايه العمل ؟!
ياالهي نور ضلمتي .. ارجوك ساعدني في محنتي
رجع لي فرحي وبسمتي انت الامــــــــل : )
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

الكلمه منك مش اوهام + والوعد قولته ومش احلام
الكلمه ثابته وعدك حق + وانت علي وعدك سهران
ما هو انت رب ومش انسان + تقول وتؤفي وليك سلطان
صديق امين مش هاقبل شك + اصلك امرت ومش ندمان


----------



## bob (29 أغسطس 2012)

*بعين متحننة يا رب انظر الي ضغفي فعن ما قليل تفني حياتي 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*خطه عظيمه مرتبهالي رحله عمر انت رسمهالي
ساعدني يارب اعيشلك عالي فوق العالم فوق احوالي .
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

ثقتى فيك ملهاش حدود
هعدى بيك اعلى السدود


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بنتهي من قبل حتي ماابتدي .. يافرحه ليه عماله عني بتبعدي ؟!*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ولا تغلى عليك حياتى ياريت تقبلها منى 
 وياريتنى اقدر اوفى ما انت بخيرك غامرنى
 طب اشكر واقولك ايه كتر خيرك ياربي 
 علشان خليتنى ابنك وعلشان غفرت ذنبى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ياعدرا ياامي ياغاليه عليا بحبك ياامي محبه قوووويه ..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا الهي عيوني عليك عم برفع عم برفع
وانت شهران علي علي سلامي وصوتي بتسمع
وانت وحدك معبودي + يا حياتي وبسبب وجودي
ايديك كسرت كل قيودي + وجلالك انا قلبي بيركع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*رغم ان انا بتغير دايماً انت امين مابتتغيرش
وعدك صادق لما بتوعد عن وعدك انت ماترجعش
شكراااااااااااا ليك ياللى بترعانى ياللى ايديك دايما رافعانى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

انا خايف طمني ياربي دايما احسن اني حيرررران


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ادانى هدوم جديدة لبسنى أحلى ثوب
 ولقيت نفسي سعيدة لما ابتديت اتوب
 قومنى كنت راكع خدنى فى حضنه و دمع 
 فبكيت وقلت راجع حبك خلانى أرجع*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

لو يوم حسيت باني + وحدي في الطريق
بتشيل الحمل عني + بلاقي فيك الصديق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*متعولش الهمومتخفشي ربنا موجود
ده الهك حي مابينمش ومالوهش حدود .
*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

ياللى مسمعتش قوام تعالى اسمع صوت الفادى نادى ياخاطى توب وارجع


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*وإنت معآيآ *..

 برمى كل آلدنيآ ورآيآ *3>*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## bob (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا يكون ظلام للي عايش جوه ضيق و يكون سلام و ايديه تفتح طريق
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى أجيلك خــد بإيدى ليه سايبلى الاختيار 
دى الحياة من غيركـ إنت إضطراب وعذاب ونار
​


----------



## Critic (1 سبتمبر 2012)

امحى بحور ذنوب وشرور , واسمع ندا قلبى المكسور , قول كلمة فيكون النور.​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

فرحت قلبى انا لما جيتلك يوم ميلادى 
اما عرفتك كنت ضايع قلبى بايع مستهلش حبك كمان

 انا لما جيتلك كنت خاطى مكنش فى معنى فى حياتى
ناديت عليا وفرحت بيا ولقيتنى ليا عندك مكان


----------



## The Dragon Christian (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كذبوا...
من قالوا أني وحيد في الأرض دون سنيد
من هزأوا من إيماني بربي المجيد
كذبوا...
من زيفوا الكلمات واستسلموا للذات
وأشاعوا أن الله بعيدًا بعيدًا كما السماوات
كذبوا...


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ونسيت أنك أنت الإله
			قادرُ أن ترفعني         ومن  			كل حمولي تريحني فها أنا أعود الآن          			فوجتُ فيك الأمان
			وحِملك خفيفًا ليتني          			عرفتك أول الزمان​


----------



## bob (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*امسك في ايدي و شيلني من ضعفي التقيل ارحمني و اسمع ل اهات نفسي و شيل
*


----------



## Critic (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربى لست اعلم , ما تحمله الأيام لى !
لكن يا سيدى الحبيب , يكفينى شيئاً واحدا
ثقتى انك معى*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا خايف طمنى ياربى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ادنو اليك ارتاح تلقانى بالافراح يفيض دمع العين حبا وليس جراح 
حبيبى سبانى بحبه سبانى  شفانى وروانى بغمره روانى 
جذبنى حبه اليه اتى وعينى عليه جلست بين يديه ووقتى نسانى ووقتى نسانى ​


----------



## zezza (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بره بيتي وحضن أبويا كنت محسوب من العبيد.....كنت ابن وصار نصيبي عبد ليا ألف سيد.....صرت أبدد كل مالي بعت كل ثمين وغالي.......بس لما يسوع دعاني صرت ابن وصارمكاني جوه عرسه في أورشليم​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

متعولش الهم و متخفشى ربنا موجود-- دا إلاهك حى مبينمشى و ملهش حدود
 إطمن رووووح لطبيب الرووح دا الباب  مفتووح بابه مش مقفوول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا خايف طمني ياربي
دايما احس اني حيران
حاسس كل مشاكل الدنيا
جوه في قلبي واخده مكان 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بالدموع يارب كلمتك + بالدموع يارب انا عهدتك
يا يسوع يا يسوع انا عهدتك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 سبتمبر 2012)

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح ... علوا الإله بنغمكم
نادوا الأبطال ابطاله ... يمشوا بصليب قدامكم​


----------



## bob (13 سبتمبر 2012)

* يا يسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك اسمعني انا برمي بحملي عليك*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

راح تفضلي وتبقي............. مهما جار الزمان 
راح تصمدي وتقوي............. يا صخره الايمان 
راح تهزمي اعدائك وترجعي اولادك ............. لبر الامان​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك + وانت بعيد عن ربك
لو ربحت العالم كله + مش هايريحك قلبك

كل العالم باطل كله قبض الريح 
ياللي عاوز يرتاح قلبك تعالي للمسيح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*خطه عظيمه مدبرهالي
رحله عمر انت رسمهالي
ساعدني يارب اعيشلك عالي
فوق العالم فوق احوالي 
^^     : )        ^^
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ياما كتمتي الأه ... وقاسيتي من غدرهم
ياما حاربتي طغاه ... وبكيتي من ظلمهم​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياللي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني
مكشوفه ليك ياجابلني ايامي وسنيني 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

عديت عظامى وعارفنى بطباعى وصفاتى 
ضحكى ودمعى واصغر تفاصيل حياتى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أوقات باتوب و أرجع و أسيب كل الذنوب
	و أفضل كدة علي حالتي دي يادوب يومين
	وبعد اليومين في حضن الشر باكون سجين
	ولأني خاطي باعيش حزين
	وتفوت سنين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*-   أدنو اليك      أرتاح تلقانى بالافراح * *                يفيض دمع العين حبًا وليس جراح
*
* حبيبى سبانى بحبه      سبانى*​ * شفانى وروانى      بغمره روانى*​ * جذبنى حبه اليه      آتى وعينى عليه*​ * جلست بين يديه      ووقتى نسانى*​​


----------



## bob (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ضاقت الدنيا قصادي واتقفلت الابواب
لكن انت يا رب فاتح ليا اعظم باب*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياعدرا ياامي ياغاليه عليااااااااااااااا
بحبك ياامي محبه قووووووووويه


بحبك ياامي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل 
انت الفرح فى وقت بكايا انت القلب اللى بيتحمل​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*شــــــــــكرا ليك ياللي بترعاني
ياللي ايديك دايما رفعااااااااااااااااني
*


----------



## bob (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*هتعدي كل الضيقات و اياك تقول الوقت فات
ده الهنا مستنينا عنده حلول كل الازمات
*​


----------



## Critic (22 سبتمبر 2012)

دنست قلبى 
دنست فكرى
صلبتك بجــــــــرمى
أبعدتك
نسيتك
لم تعد انت الكل لى !​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يا يسوع تعبان محتاج لحنا محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك مدلى ايدك انا عينى عليكككككك دموعى تصرخلك 
انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*علشان خاطرى انا اسف ماتزعلشي
و هفضل اصلى مش هامشي غير لما احس ان انا مرتاح*
*علشان خاطرى ماتسيبنيش اضيع منك ماليش فى الدنيا غير حضنك 
بحس بخنقة و انا فى ضياع و محتاجلك
*
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 سبتمبر 2012)

هل اطرقك بابك - فاديا بزي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*وقت شكوكي الاقيك بتجيني
اصرخ ليك وانت تنجيني

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ضاقت الدنيا قصادى واتقفلت الابواب 
لكن انت يارب فاتح ليا اعظم باب 
انا نفسى اقرب ليك تشدنى بايديك تفتحلى عينيا 
اتقوى يارب بيك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*متعولش الهم ومخفشي ربنا موجوووووووووود
ده الهك حي مابينمش ومالهوشي حدود
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عارفنى وعارف انى ابنك الغالى عليك وقت انينى تسمعنى من غير حتى ما بهمس ليك 
وبتجينى تلاقينى لوحدى انا مرمى وسط الشوك 
تمد ايديك وتشفينى وتقولى كدا فيها يحملوك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحناااااااان


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مهما كان الحال هاتقدر ياللى بتشق البحور مهما  كان عالارض ضلمه السما مليانه نور زى ماجالك نحميا بالبكا ونادى عليك كلنا  جاين بنصرخ يايسوع مد ايديك  بترك بارك بلادى بارك بلادى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ياهموم سنيني روحي وسبيني ده يسوع معيني علي طول معايا
 ويا دمعة غيبي ده يسوع حبيبي ربي وطبيبي ومعاه دوايا
 هنايا .. وعزايا .. وكل منايا .. وفرحة قلبي فـ وقت بكايا
 رجايا .. غنايا.. ونور دنيايا... يسوع موجود هنا جوايا
 ويسوع ده سيدي .. فرحي ونشيدي .. ماسك بإيدي فيه الكفاية
 سامع صلاتي فيه تعزياتي وهعيش حياااااااااااااتي ليه للنهاية​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

علمني انتظرك يارب
عرفني رؤيتاك للدرب


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ولو تسمح انا مستني هنا علي الباب
ياريت تفتح يارب انا جاي بعد غياب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياللي بديت الرحله معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا وانت القلب اللي بيتحمل 
شكرا ليك ياللي بترعاني ياللي اديك دايما رفعاني
*


----------



## bob (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*كما يشتاق الأيل الي جداول المياه
 هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله...*


----------



## bob (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*وسط الآلام أراكَ إلهي ... **وسط الأحزان تُعَزّي حياتي
**وفي الزحام تُنيرُ طَريقي*... *وسط الأشواك تُمْسِك يميني*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

يسوع يا نبع صافى يا احلى  حضن دافىء 
ده حبك ليا كافى عمرى ما هرجع تانى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ثقلت حمولي يا سيدي المسيح
 أسألك قبولي حتى استريح

 *من أعماق قلبي أنا أناديك
 فلك حبي يا ربى أهديك


 *.أجري إليك التجئ يا حبيبي يسوع
 على قدميك اسكب الدموع​


----------



## جرجس رضا فرج (2 أكتوبر 2012)

البوم ترانيم باغنى بين الناس


----------



## bob (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربي لست أعلم ما تحمله  	الأيام لي
**لكن يا سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئًا واحدًا*
*ثقتي أنك معي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

* ماهو ده ضعف البشر و هى دى تركيبة الانسان
لكن فى وسط الضلمة دى يظهر اله حنان
يغفر ذنوب ملهاش عدد و يكتر الغفران*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*دايمًا بتخبيني لما تهب الريح بجناحك تداريني وعدك وعد صريح
 لما الناس تنساني واشعر إني وحيد أصرخ لك في مكاني تيجي بحب أكيد وتنسيني وتعزينييا يسوع*
​


----------



## Critic (4 أكتوبر 2012)

أين انت يا ربى !


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

المح حب في عيون طفل 
شوف العطف في لمسة ام 

حتى الخاطي بكل قساوته 
ليه رب بيرعاه و يضم 


ترنيمة طرق الانسان الملتوية 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*خطه عظيمه مدبرهالي
رحله عمر انت رسمهالي
ساعدني يارب اعيشلك عالي
فوق العالم فوق احوالي ..
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نظره عينيه علي الصليب وهي بتنظر ليا
بشوف فيها حب عجيب يدوب قلبي فيا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا جايلك مهزوم مهدوم فقوم وابنى
قولى اتوب ازاى عايزك تجاوبنى
شوفتك ولا اتأثرت و فى حقك انا قصرت 
مذنب انا وغلطان جايلك تتوبنى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

احتاج اليك واجري عليك وتحميني...... واشبع امان وانا بين ايدك مخبيني​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارجوك ارجوك اتولاني حولني الي انسان تاني : (*


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2012)

* ما انا ابنك صنع ايديك وكلامك ليا ميراث 
تفضل عينيا عليك وايديا علي المحراث*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

وسط البحر الهايج وانا ساير تضربنى امواجه تجعلنى حاير 
ويسوع باين تركنى ولا عودت اشوفه من ضعف ايمانى ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يا إلى ساكن جوا منى يا إله المعجزات -- ليك انا بهتف و اغنى  ليك بقدم ترنيمات...
 يا يسوع يا نور عنيا -- كل عمرى ليك هديه -- ليك حياتى و دنيتى-- ليك حياتى و دنيتى...


----------



## white.angel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا إلهي بكائك أحياني ودموع الحب أقامتني*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*لما الحمل بيتقل فوق اكتافي

 ولما الشر بشوكه بيجرح قدمي الحافي

 لما مرارة كل خطية تمرر حلقي

 بلاقي دموع  التوبه ياربي دوايا الشافي*
​


----------



## جرجس رضا فرج (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود جميل أوى .......ربنا يحفظ تعب محبتكم


----------



## جرجس رضا فرج (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة يسوع بحبك لفادية بزى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يا إلى ساكن جوا منى يا إله المعجزات 
ليك انا بهتف و اغنى ليك بقدم ترنيمات
يا يسوع يا نور عنيا  كل عمرى ليك هديه
ليك حياتى و دنيتى  ليك حياتى و دنيتى


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*يوسف لما خدوا اخواته من ابوه انت يارب الى حميته بحبك العجيب*


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مركبى بتخبطها الريح
قلبى جوة ضلوعه جريح 
بس الخوف بايديك يتبدد
كل الدين وياك يتسدد
انا مطمن وانا وياك ليا مكان محجوز فى سماك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت سنينى يرجعوا علشان ارحله وأودعه
 وعليه عنيا يدمعوا ياريت سنينى يرجعوا

 رحت لمكان لا فيه نزيف ولا خداع ولا فيه تعب ولا أى أوجاع أو نزاع
 وسيبت مجد الارض سيبته عن أقتناع ويسوع ندى سكت كل الدنيا علشان تسمعوا

 وقول يا أبويا اهو هتوحشنى إنما عزايا أنك يا راعى فى السما​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*عـــــــــــارف إنــــك متحملنـــــي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*وانى مرخصتش فعنيك ومكنتش تستاهل منى اجرح قلبك واقسى عليك 
وبرغم دا كله بتستنى وبتتانى  واما احتاجلك دايما بلاقيك 
*​


----------



## magdy2007 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ما كفاية شرور ما كفاية فتور ويوم طالع ويوم نازل ماكفاية زيف حاطط قناع والصدق ضاع فين الفاصل حب ذات خد وهات ودوافع لسة بتفاصل ما كفاية حيره ظنون شريرة بطرق العالم نتواصل ماكفاية وعود لله بتفوت ومفيش تغيير بادء حاصل


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اللى بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل 
دا انت الفرح فى وقت بكاى وانت القلب اللى بيتحمل 
شكرا ليك يا اللى بترعانى يا اللى ايديك دايما رفعانى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*متستغربش *
*لو احلامك في الصلاة بعد زمان اتحققت
ماتتستغربش *
*لو ينابيع سقت الاراضي بعد مااتششقت
ماتستغربش *
*لو ايدين في الدموع لمست كتافك
شجعت نفسك وقومت وعلي هتافك
لو ظروفك هي هي
لكن حزنك مكملش
ماتستغربش *
*لو في ناس كترت في حبه وانهاردة بتعبده
ماتستغريش *
*لو قساوة القلب دابت لما لمسوا جددوا
ماتستغربش *
*لو سجون اتفتحت دخلها نوروه
بدل الاحزان بفتية ينبوع سروره
وعلي الصخرة ثبت الرجل اللي كانت مابتقدرش
ماتستغربش *
*علي ايمانك وحبك للمسيا
حط ثقتك واترمي علي الحبيب
دي محبته وقدرته هي هي
ولو تأني هايستجيب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشغولة الناس عني عالطول وانت مشغول بيا ومسؤل عني
ولو عنك بعدي يطول بترجع نفسي لو ضلت..


كل قلوب الناس اتخلت عني وهموم الكون خلت
القلب يشيب من احزانه ومعاك شمس الافراح ضلت..

احتجت لناس بعدت عني وناديت عملوا مش سامعني
وحــــــــــــــدك انت يارب تعني وحدك تحيي القلب الميت ..

الناس تجرحني وتخدعني الناس بتسبني وبتبعني
واشكيلك وانت بتسمعني والقي الاحزان غابت ولت ..

مشغوله الناس عني عالطول وانت مشغول بيا ومسؤل عني
ولو عنك بعدي يطول بترجع نفسي لو ضللت ..
**


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*يالى بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل
  أنت الفرح فى وقت بكايا  انت القلب اللى بيتحمل
  شكرًا ليك يا اللي بترعاني  يا اللي إيديك دايمًا رافعاني*
​


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا مريم يا ام الله اسمك بالمجد اتجلى 
ام الفادي وام الكون وام المسكونة كلها
*


----------



## rimonda (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب صخرتي  اليك صرختي 
فانت مخلصي في ضعف قوتي اقول 
ثابت قلبي 
ثابت قلبي
في ضعفي ساسمع تكفيك نعمتي 
ثابت قلبي 
"""اول ترنيمه حفظتها في حياتي """""


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*للواحد الرحمن *
*الخالق الاكوان *
*تسبيحتنا*
*لله فادينا *
*والروح فادينا*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ومفيش بالمرة حد يخطفنا منة ولا توقع شعرة واحدة غير بأذنة 
ماسكنا بيدة حتى شعر راسنا كلة هو عدوه
لايمكن ينسانا فدينا قلبنا مطمن والفرح مالينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

1. في وسط هموم الحياه حبك لي يصون 
عايش بَنعم بالنجاه والايد الحنون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تجرح..ايوه! لكن تعصب تسحق ويداك تشفيان
تفرح لما المؤمن يغلب وتعزيه عند الاحزان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

في وسط الجوع الشديد تفدي من الموت
ولما الحرب على تزيد سيف الروح بيزود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

في وسط البريه دايما نفسي تعطش ليك
قلبى يفضل بيك هيمان تمسكني ايديك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

في وسط شرور الانام بفتكر اللي اهانوك
يمكن قالوا على كلام لكن انت صلبوك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

قانع انا يا رب بماضي حياتي
فرحي بل وكل كربي ضعفي وثباتي
نُصرتي على العدو او سقوطي مره او خوفي ونجاتي 

بجميعها قد سمحت يداك فلخيري انت تعمل من علاك
فلماذا ارتعب من سهام تقترب بل بترس ايماني اراك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

قانع انا ياربي بحياتي الان
انت امين فى دربي كامل الامانه
حتى ان ضللت بل تاه قلبي في الزلل تنسى لى الاهانه



  قانع انا ياربى بما هو آتِ
اقبل بشكر قلبي حتى للمماتِ
ما دمت انت امرت ومشيئتك فعلت هذه امنياتي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*بجميعها قد سمحت يداك فلخيري انت تعمل من علاك
فلماذا ارتعب من سهام تقترب بل بترس ايماني اراااااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

سألونى: فين هو الهك؟ والنفس فيك ليه منحنيه؟
الهى حولي ,الهى فيَّ, الهي فوقي ,الهى ليَّ
هو الحبيب هو الملجأ ومن تحت اذرع ابديه

دايما معايا دا بنفسه حولي ساكن جوايا
دايما معايا عصاه وعكازه هما عزايا​


----------



## تعيسة (7 نوفمبر 2012)

_*1.* _ _يسوع أنت تعلم__* أن
طهر قلبي طهر فكرى
*_

_ *شهوات العالم تخدعني
اسمع صراخي وأنقذني
*_
* * ** طهرني طهرني
*

* يسوع أنت تعلم أني أحبك من قلبي
*
_ *2.* _ _ *دنست قلبي دنست فكرى
أبعدتك نسيتك
*_

_ *صلبتك بجرمي
لم تعد أنت الكل لي
*_
_ *3.* _ _ *التعب قد أعيا قلبي
و الخجل قد غطى وجهي
*_

_ *و حزن نفسي يقتلني
فانظر إلي وأنقذني*_


----------



## تعيسة (7 نوفمبر 2012)

_*1.* _ _يسوع أنت تعلم__* أن
طهر قلبي طهر فكرى
*_

_ *شهوات العالم تخدعني
اسمع صراخي وأنقذني
*_
* * ** طهرني طهرني
*

* يسوع أنت تعلم أني أحبك من قلبي
*
 _ *2.* _ _ *دنست قلبي دنست فكرى
أبعدتك نسيتك
*_

_ *صلبتك بجرمي
لم تعد أنت الكل لي
*_
 _ *3.* _ _ *التعب قد أعيا قلبي
و الخجل قد غطى وجهي
*_

_ *و حزن نفسي يقتلني
فانظر إلي وأنقذني*_


----------



## bob (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*فصرخت ربي خيمتي ضعيفة
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

سود يا يسوع فى حياتى نفسى معاك مرتاحة 
 فيك بلاقى نجاتى وبقربك الاقى الراحة


----------



## تعيسة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ربي انت حياتي كل حبي واوقاتي.......


----------



## اليعازر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

أي نشيدٍ لك عندي     فالكونُ امتلاءَ اناشيدا
صمتي حُبي هو نشيدي    الحانُهُ قلباً جديدا


.


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2012)

انا راجعلك من تانى انا راجع لمكانى واقف على الاسوار وبنادى 
بأيمانى وبأغانى بصلاتى وترنيماتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ﻳـﺎ ﺻــــــﺎﺣــﺐ ﺍﻟـﺤﻨـــــﺎﻥ ..
 ﻳـﺎ ﻣﻠﺠـــــﺄ ﻧﻔﺴــــــﻲ
 ﺃﻧـﺖ ﻫـــــﻮ ﺍﻟﻀﻤـــــﺎﻥ ..
 ﻓـــــــﻲ ﻭﺳــــﻂ ﻏــــﺮﺑﺘـــﻲ
 ﺃﺣﺘــﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻴـــــــــﻚ .. ﺃﺣﺘــﺎﺝ
 ﻣﻨــﻚ ﻗـــــﻮﺓ ﻟـﺘـﺮﻓﻌﻨــﻲ
 ﺃﻧـﺖ ﻭﺣــــــﺪﻙ .. ﺗـﻌﻴـــﻦ
 ﺿﻌﻔــــﻲ ﻭﺗــــﺮﺣﻤﻨـــﻲ
 ﻳﺎ ﺳﻴﺪﻱ .. ﺇﻧﻲ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ
 ﻓﻴﻚ .. ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻳﻨﻲ ﻭﺃﺣﻴﻴﻨﻲ
 ﺇﻧـﻲ ﺃﺭﻳــــــﺪ ﻧــــــﻮﺭ ﺣﺒــﻚ ..
 ﻳﺴــﻄﻊ ﻓــــﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻠــﻲ​


----------



## تعيسة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جايين يا ابانا 
اسمع لدعانا 
بتواضع يرجع شعبك
يطلب رحمة من عندك 
بقلوب محتاجة اليك


----------



## بايبل333 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسى اترمى تحت حضنك وابكى كل دموع عينى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

طااالبتك من عمق قلبى يا ربى يسوع اعنى
 حل عنى رباطات  الخاطيه  يا ربى يسوع المسيييح اااعنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مش إنت غااااالى على  قلبى
موضع اماانى شايل زنبى
 لازم تغلا فى عنيا اكثر و اكثر
 و محبتك جوه فى قلبى  تملا و تكبر---
 لازم تكون غااالى و حبى ليك يزييييييييد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

فى مزود البقر كان نااايم مبسووط النونو الصغير فى التبن محطوت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

باحبك يا ربى-- يا مالك لطيف-- علمنى اطيعك و يكون قلبى نظيف--
 تعاله يا ربى و بات عندنا
* و خدنا فى الاخر لفوق فى السماااااااا*


----------



## Critic (10 ديسمبر 2012)

انا نفسى اشوف مجدك نفسى اشوف النور.. تعالى يارب بماية حية واروى اراضى قلبى البور


----------



## bob (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثقلت حمولي سيدي يسوع اسالك قبولي حتي استريح
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ســــــــــــــود يايســـــــــــوع فـــي حيـاتي نفســـــــــي معـــــــاك مرتاحــــــــة
 فيــــــك بلاقـــــي نجــــــــاتي وفي قربـك الاقي الراحـة*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

و مهما بعدنا عنك تفضل معانا تحاااول -- بتخلق فينا بوولس و يموت جوانا شااول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

يمكن قالوا عليا كلام-- لكن انت صلابوك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*قانع انا يا ربى------ بماضى حياتى- *
* فرحى بل و كل كربى ------ضعفى و ثباتى *
*نصرتى على العدو ---او صقوتى مره او *
*خوفى و نجاتى  *

* بجميعها قد سامحت يدااااااااك*
* فلخيرى انت تعمل من علاااااااك*

* فلماذا ارتعب من سهامن تقترب بل بترس إمانى ارااااااااك*​


----------



## تعيسة (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*وسط البحر الهائج **

1- وسط البحر              الهايج و أنا ساير
                          و يسوع              باين تركني

                          ق. يسوع              لما رآني أسرع إليَّ
                              لما              شفته صرخت ارحمني

                          2- صوت              الرياح مخيف يزعج آذاني
                              و              الدموع لا تترك عيني

                          3- أخذت              المجداف أجدف خابت آمالي
                              و              يسوع ع الشط شايفني

                          4- كنت              غرقان و بائس و أملي مقطوع
                              لما              رآني عطف علىَّ
                                                                  تضربني              أمواجه تجعلني حائر
                          و لا              عدت أشوفه من ضعف إيماني

                          في يأسي              و ظلامي نوَّر عيني
                          جه              أنقذني و اتحنن علىَّ

                          هول              الليل و ظلامه هدد سلامي
                          و              النعاس الهادئ قد فارق أجفاني

                          ضعفي و              عجزي و جهلي زود أحزاني
                          امتى              تيجي يا ربي و ترد لي آمالي

                          جيت              ليسوع حبيبي أذرف له الدموع
                          مد إيده              الحلوة و مسح ليَّ عينيَّ ​


----------



## bob (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*لما الناس      تنساني وأشعر اني وحيد
أصرخ لك في مكاني تيجي بحب أكيد*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 ديسمبر 2012)

اايامي اللي مشيتها بتكلمني عليك
وتقول انك بديتها وحياتها بين ايديك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعرف يارب ان انا برتاح فى حضنك 
وانى بنسى حتى نفسي مادام معاك
و تهون مشاكلي لو أعيش العمر جنبك
بس المهم انى اوصل ربي لسماك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مين غيرك إلهى مين غير حنين من غيرك بيشفى يا ربى جراح السنين---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2012)

:16_14_37::16_14_37: 
*بتحبنا---- عشان كده جيت ارضنا*
*عرشك عظيم- مجدك مايوصفهوش كلام*
*و فقلب مزود يا ملك الملوك رضيت تناام*
*علشان تنجى جنسنا... بتحبنا بتحبناااا*
:smil2:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2012)

يسوع رفيقى بهذة الحياة

وما من معين لروحى سواة 

إذا اليأس مزق لب الفؤاد 

تلملم أشلاء قلبى يداة 

ويرفع عنى تراب الخطايا 

ويسمع صوتى إذا قولت أة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*لما دعاني ربي .... وقالي تعالي ارتاح 
انا عندي سلامك .... عندي لك افراح 
*


----------



## legend 2012 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

انا خاطي وبشري اهنتك 
وحسبتك بين الاشرار
انا جاني وبايدي صلبتك 
علقتك على صليب العار


----------



## تعيسة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ربي انت حياتي كل حبي واوقاتي 
ملك ايديك يا الهي
ما في زيك في الدنيا 
قلبي معاك ثانية بثانية
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*المجد ليك يا ملك-- بسجد و بركع ليك*
* بسبح اسمك و بعليك  فى كل يوم --*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*بتحبنا---- و عشان كده جيت ارضنا
عرشك عظيم- مجدك مايوصفهوش كلااااااااام*

*و فقلب مزود يا ملك الملوك رضيييييت تناام*

*علشان تنجى جنسنا... بتحبناااا بتحبناااا*​


----------



## bob (25 ديسمبر 2012)

* جازت من حولي التيارات واغرقتني الضيقات
**وكأنك رفضتنى **وأشتهت نفسى التعزيات*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ترنيمة لماهر فايز
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك وانت بعيد عن ربك                  لو ربحت العالم كله مش هايريح قلبك


----------



## Critic (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ثغرة في سوري أدخلت ثعالب, أفسدت كثيرا،ُ عمت المتاعب !
فألهي حالا تعال لقلبي,في ظلام الليل إنني أحارب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ميلادك احلى يوم غير لينا الحياه
 تملك و كل الكون يعلن مجد الإله
 المجد لله فى الاعااااالى و على الارض السلااام--


----------



## Somebody (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تعال الى قلبي يا قرباناً ألهب بحبك
تعال الى قلبي فها قلبي يتوق إليك


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جاى الليلة يسوع يا هالارض انحنى 
صوت الفرح مسموع عم تضحك هالدنى.


----------



## Somebody (1 يناير 2013)

دخيلك يا عدرا دخيلك، من ألبي صرخة تناجيلك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يناير 2013)

صااادق صااادق صادق يا ربى انت يا ربى
 صادق يا ربى فى  مواعيدك--


----------



## bob (1 يناير 2013)

*لحد امتي يا خطية اشتاق ليكي و تشتاقي ليا 
و لامتي هضعف قدامك و لامتي هتكوني قوية
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

*عم مليكة كان شماس كان بيصلي في القداس
ويا ابونا مينا الراهب في الطاحونه وسط الاقداس

وفي يوم مرضه منعه تمام
والامة كانت اشد الام
لكن رب المجد اتمجد
وبعت  ابونا مينا يشيلها 

عم مليكة كان شماس 
كان بيصلي في القداس
ويا ابونا مينا الراهب
في الطاحونة وسط الاقداس

زاره ابونا مينا في البيت
صلاله ورشمة بالزيت
واداله قربانه يكولها 
قام عم مليكة وقال خفيت ^ ^

زالت كل اوجاعه في ثانيه
وبصلاوات قديسنا الغاليه 
عاد لكنيسته عم مليكة
وحكي لكل الناس والدنيا ^^
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pona.makram/posts/4398181038829?ref=notif&notif_t=like#



* محتـــاجينلــــك لمســــه منـــــك ,,,, تجبـــر القلــــب الكسيــــــر
 تحضــــــن التـــايـــــــه تضمــــــــه ,,,, تتفتـــــح عيـــــن الضــــريــر
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*باعت حالا تلغراف بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف 
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحمية
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

*فكيف لا أثق به
أشك في حبه
أبي الذي أحبني
إلي الممات
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

*فكيف لا أثق به
أشك في حبه
أبي الذي أحبني
إلي الممات
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*مين احن منك التجأ اليه
وفي كل ضيقي وتعبي اتكل عليه 
ياقاضي الارامل
ياابو الايتام
حلال المشاكل 
صانع السلام ..

*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

*شايفينك وانتي بتمشي يارب ,,, بسلطانك وسطينا
وبنعلن ملكك ملك الحب ,,, يا منور أراضينا
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*مين انامين ؟؟
يمكن نسيت انا مين !!
انا التراب افتكري يانفسي
انا التراب اياكي تنسي ..
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

بحبك ربي يعزف قلبي ,,, الحان فرح وسلام
تهتف نفسي كلي لربي ,,, قلبي وحبي والأيام​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*لو مجرررررررررروح لالهك نــــــــــادي
لفين هتررررررروح غير حضن الفــــــــــــــادي ^,^
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يناير 2013)

راحتي فيك ولن أجدها ربي في سواك
يامن صلبت وحملت ذنبي وذقت الهلاك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك وانت بعيد عن ربك
لو ربحت العالم كله مش هيريح قلبك
كل العالم فاني كله قبض الريح
ياللي عايز يرتاح قلبك
تعالــــــــــــــــــي للمســـــــــــــــــــــيح ..
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

*عارف انك متحملني واني مارخيصتش في عينيك*
*  ومكنتش تستاهل انى اجرح قلبك واقسي عليك *
*  وبرغم دة كلو بتستني وبتتاني واما احتاجلك دايما بلاقيك*
*  يا يسوع اناجايلك وانا عارف ان انا غلطان *
*  وماليش عين انطق واتكلم انا جاى خجلان *
*  طبعا غلطان ايوة انا عارف *
*  لكن متاكد مش خايف *
*  علشان جاى تايب من قلبى راح انال غفران*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يناير 2013)

ما يكفينيش العمر اني اعرفك
او حتي افهم اد ايه غالي عليك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*انا مــــــــش قـــــــــــادر خــــــــــد شـــــــــــــيل عنـــــــــــــــي
تعبـــــــــــــــان مليـــــــــــــان بالالامـــــــــــــات
وبــــــــــاركني وبــــــــــلاش تـــــــــــــلعني
اصــــــــــــــل انــــا ♦♦♦♦♦
مــــــــــش ناقــــــــــص لاعـــــــــانات ♠
*


----------



## tena abdo (21 يناير 2013)

*انت بتغفر وانا بتمادى واغرق جو شرورى زياده
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 يناير 2013)

عارفك مش قادر ترتااااح ... شايف قلبك كلة جرااااح 
عارفك مش قادر ترتااااح ... شايف قلبك كلة جرااااح 
عمرك في طريق مظلم رااااااااح
تعاااالي يسوع عنده الافرااااح 
تعالى يسوع عنده الافراح 
تعالى الية وسلم لية وحط حياتك بين ايدية هايغفر ليك خطايا مضيك 
ويضمن كل الحاضر 
فية تعالى الية وسلم لية وحط حياتك بين ايدية هايغفر ليك خطايا ماضيك ​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

الرب عزى وترسى عليه اتكل قلبى 
الرب عزى وترسى 
عليه اتكلت فأنتصرت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 يناير 2013)

* مين كان يقول اعمى مسكين--- يكون فى يوم دواااه الطيين*
* و يشوف نور العااالم--- بعد ما عاش اعمى سنين..*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

شافى جروحى , شافى جروحى , انا باجى وقلبى يحتمى فيك


----------



## V mary (3 فبراير 2013)

*هيا الية 
هيا الية 
اله اليوم كا الأمس 
حطي لدية​*


----------



## V mary (3 فبراير 2013)

هيا الية يا نفسي هيا الية 
اله اليوم كا الأمس 
حطي لدية


----------



## thebreak-up (3 فبراير 2013)

*ياللي متّ بدالي وشايل كل أحمالي بالسما بتشفع  ليا. 
عمري ضاع واشتريته، قلبي تاه ولاقيته. وفتحتلي عنيا. *


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2013)

إن إشتياق القلب زااااااااااد
وكثر الحنين 

متى تُرى يأتى الحبيب 
ويبطُل الأنين

سآراه عياناً فادى الورى
أمكث جواره بلا نحيب

سأنسى أنا أتعابى هنا
سأنسى أنا آلامى هنا

حين آرى يسوع الحبيب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 فبراير 2013)

*انا كل حياتي متلخبطة
متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة

ترنمية . ساعات بضحك
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2013)

*خليك جنبى و ماتسيبنيش ده انا مطمن وانا معاك
ربى حبيبى و غيرك ماليش ضامن حياتى فى ضل حماك
*​


----------



## اليعازر (27 فبراير 2013)

إنشادي لك يبقى سراً      يُبهجني في عمقِ روحي
فما دمت فيَّ حاضراً     تبقى انت نبعَ فرحي


(جومانا مدور- أي نشيد لك عندي )


----------



## تعيسة (1 مارس 2013)

انشاالله القمحة النزرعت بقلوبنا 
تنمو وتكبر وتعمر محبة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2013)

* مين اروح له غيرك.... و احكيله على الى بيييا *
* مين يسمع صراااخى ....و علطول يميل إليا*

* مفليييش غيرك إلهىىىى ...إنت سيدى و رعيياااا*
* إنت عزى و جاااهى—دايما صهران علياااا*

* مليش غير إلاااااهى إنت  سيدى و رعياا ..انت عزى و جاهى دايما صهران عليااا*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مارس 2013)

غير كل البشر


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

انا مش قادر خد شيل عنى تعبان مليان بالالماااات​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2013)

ميين يخطفنى منك--- و انا بين إديييك
و لا شى يفصلنى عنك-- و كلى حب ليييك

مليش غيرك إلهىىى انت سيدى و رعيااااا
إنت عزى و جاااهى -- دايما سهراااان علييييااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2013)

شوفت الحربااا الى طعنت جنبك --
شوفت المسمار الى كان فى يدك---
شوفتك يا ربىىىى و انت بتبكىىى
متبكيييش خلاص انا راااجع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JgQmbtSDC5c&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

متعولش الهم و متخفشى ربنا موجووووود
 دا إلهك حى مبينمشى و ملهش حدووود
 إطمن روووووح لطبيب الروووح ده الباب مفتووح بابه مش مقفووول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

اشفييينى --من كل ضعف فيا
 اشفيينى --من الكره و من الخطيه 
 اشفيينى --محتاجلك يا فاديا
 اشفينى 
 اشفينى 
 اشفينى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

ضليت و طالب تسامحنى 
 اخطيت ياسيد ارحمنى
 انا جاى و راجع - اقبلنى
 مد إديك ليا و ارفعنىىىى

 ارشدنى ياربى لنور بيتك  انا خااطى و  منغير دياار
 انا كلغريب قاصد بيتك -- بعد المسااا جاى نهااااار


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

بتحبنا و عشاااان كدا جيييت ارضناااا
عرشك عظيم-- مجدك ميوصفهوووش كلاااام
 و فقلب مزود يا ملك الملوووك رضيييت تنااام
  علشان تنجى جنسنااا بحبناااا بتحبنااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

اضعف شىء بقا فيا إرادتى-- انا مش قادر اقلل غلطى
كل ما سيب الشر ارجعله-- و امشى فى نفس السكه و اخطى 
ملييت انا و حطمنى يأسى فشلت ارجع نفسى ليك
يا يسوع بجد شقيت و نفسى اشوف رضاك عنى فعنيك
انت الى بتحووش الخطر و تلين القلب الحجر 
و  انا فيا داء كل البشر
المسنى و ابرئنى بئدييييك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

ضمنى يا يسوع إليك نفسى اعيش وياك تملى-- نفسى ابكى بين إديك لما قدامك بصلى...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

مين غيرك إلهى --مين غيرك حنين-- مين غيرك بيشفى يا ربى جراح السنين--


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 مارس 2013)

*دى البلد اللى انت قولت عليها يا ربى مبارك شعبى 

دى البلد اللى انت جيتها مكتوب منها دعوت إبنى 

دى البلد اللى بدماك وصليبك اشترتها 

مصر محتاحة حضورك إسمع لصراخها وطلبها*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

*..*
*
بصوت آلحمد أذبح لكـ .. وأعود أنظر هيكلكـ
لأنكـ أستجبت لى .. كل مآ فى يشكركـ


*
*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

نعظم دم يسوع الخروف المذبوح نطرد به ابليس ونطلق النفوس


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

واحدة سألت المولى , وايها طلبت , ان اقيم فى بيت المولى 
لارى نعيم الله , الله نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف , الله حصن حياتى فمن اهاب ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أبريل 2013)

كترت عاداتي وشهواتي وخطاياي
قلت أوي وقت صلاتي وأقول كفاية
هرجع  وأتوب القى الذنوب تجري ورايا
يا رب صلح لي العيوب خليكـ معايا
ولا حد غيركـ داري بيا .. ولا حد غيركـ داري بيا

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2013)

* امسك يـــــــارب ايدي ,, زي بطرس زمااااااان
 لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنـــان 
 ورفعته وسط الموج ,, واديته سلام واماااان
 وانا زيه ياربي امسك ايدي كماااان 
 الموج عليا عالي يخطف قلبي مني
 والريح ياااارب شديده وخايف نفسي تخوني
 والمركب طالع نازل .. وصخور بتحطمني
 قول للموج يهدأ ولصدرك احضني •_•

*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 أبريل 2013)

نفسي أرتمي تحت رجلك
وابكي كل دموع عنيا
وأنسي نفسي يارب جنبك
وأنت بتطبطب عليا​


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2013)

*انا صغيرك طفلك و ابنك المدلل و من **شبابي إلي مشيبي علي كتفيك احمل
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2013)

*احفظ بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك جايين بكل القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك 
 احفظ بيوتك فى بلادنا واملك عليها ياسيدنا*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

*          غير أن الريح يا مولاي قد طاحت بغصن 
شردت      طيره      في الكرمة من ركن لركن*​ *          طار لا يشدو ولكن شاكيًا من ذا التجني   
 أنت يا من قلت      من      يمسَّـكموا قد مس عيني*​ *          فرح الأطيار في الكرمة وإمح كل حزن              
وإصلح الامر فهذا الغصن من أقوي غصونك*​ *          هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

أنا لا أملك قلبي وكذا لن تملكيه
إنه ملك لربي وقد استودعنيه
عبثاَ قربكـ منه..هوذا قلبي إسأليه

​


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2013)

غالي عليك ربي انا غالي عليك
وغلاوتي مش فيّ دي محبتك ليّ
خلتني جوة قلبك وشلتني في عنيك
غالي عليك


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

لست أدري كيف نمضي أو متى 
كل ما أدريه أنـّا سوف نمضي
في طريق الموت نجري كلنـا
في سباق بعضنـا في أثر بعض
كبخار مضمحل عمرنا
سوف يمضي مثل برق مثل ومضِ
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

طاعة للروح لا للجسم إن الجسم عبدي
سأطيع الله حتى لو أطعت الله وحدي

كيف أعصي الله منقاداً لذا الشر الكريه
هوذا الثوب خُذيه إن قلبي ليس فيه

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 أبريل 2013)

جايبلك ذنوبي وكسري لعهودي
 وعايزك تداوي جميع الجراح​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2013)

كل جيوش ابليس حواليا لكن ربى ماسك فاديا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

مش عارف بردك كدا ليه.. بعمل عكس اللحلم بيه -- 
 ليه بتساهل - ليه بستسلم-- إيه فيا مبقدرش عليه--

 مليت انا و حطمنى يأسى -- فشلت ارجع نفسى ليك--
 يا يسوع بجد شئيت و نفسى..  اشوف رضاك عنى فى عنيك-
 إنت الى بتحوش الخطر..و تلين القلب الحجر--
 و انا فيا داء كل البشر -- إبرئنى دا دوايا فى إديك-


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

إرضِ آمالكـ في الألقاب أو إرضها في المال أو في المجد إرض
واغمض العين وحلق حالماً ضيع الأيام في الأحلام واقضِ
آخر الأمر ستهوي مجهداًَ راكضاً في بعض أشبار بأرضِ
يهدأ القلب وتبقى صامتاً لم يعد في القلب من خفق ونبضِ
ما ضجيج الأمس في القلب إذاً .. أين بركانه من حب وبغضِِ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

يايسوع تعبان محتاج للحنان
محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك
انا جاى برمى حملى عليك


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (19 أبريل 2013)

*ما أجملك ما أجملك حبيبي يسوع ما أجملك ... أسجد لك... أعبدك*

*حبيبي يسوع ما أجملك *

*انت لا تغفى عيناك لا تنام .... وقربك يشفى  من به سقاء *​


----------



## bent el noor (20 أبريل 2013)

Mary did you know…….. that your baby boy
Will one day walk on water?


Mary did you know…….. that your baby boy
Will save our sons and daughters?

Mary did you know……. that your baby boy
Has come to make you new?

This child that you've delivered
Will soon deliver you

Mary did you know……. that your baby boy
Will give sight to a blind man


----------



## Marina coptic (20 أبريل 2013)

*عارفين اللى عمل شمس و قمر كل الدنيا
و اللى نسمه منه تدوب كل الكون فى ثانيه
و اللى انفاسه تزلزل اساس الجبل
و اللى ما يعرف نهايه و بدايته الازل

اقدر اقول له يا ابويا
و اقدر اقول له حبيبى 
اقدر اقول له الهى و ابويا و حبيبى*


----------



## grees24 (22 أبريل 2013)

*كيف انسى حبيبي يسوع*

كيف انسى سيدي الغالي المسيح كيف انسى دم ذا الجنب الجريح
من راني في هواني فاتى طوعا اليا  من فداني واشتراني كاسرا قيد يدي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2013)

محتاج إنك تحطم ,,, جبال المستحيل
زي ما كان جبل المقطم ,,, علي الإيمان دليل​


----------



## bent el noor (22 أبريل 2013)

جيتلك وانا محتار ... والهموم تطاردنى
هاج على الاشرار ... محتاج لايدين تسندنى


----------



## besho55 (22 أبريل 2013)

احبك والقصر يبنى لأجلى وايضا اذا ماهوى وانهدم​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2013)

جايبلك ذنوبي وكسري لعهودي
وعايزك تداوي جميع الجراح​


----------



## غالى صبحى (23 أبريل 2013)

الشيطان هزمنى وانتصر عليا حسسنى بيأسى حلالى الخطية خلانى ضايع تايه مسكين 
وراجعلك يا يسوع بعنين ماليانة دموع وقلبى كله خشوع سامحنى يا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

مين غيرك إلهى مين غيرك حنون
 مين غيرك بيشفى يا ربى جراح السنين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

معانا طول الاوقات فى الفرح و فى الضيقات
 معااااك هعيش فى امان و حياتى معاااك للامام


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أبريل 2013)

ويســافـــر بــىّ نـــورك ,,, وأدوق فــــى الرحلـــة شــىء 
مـن الحق فى حضورك ,,, يشبعنـــــى فـــى الطـــريــق​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

وانا جايلك ندمان واثق كلى ايمان انك تسامحنى
علشان انا ابنك صنع ايديك محتاج يارب ايديك
فى حياتى تفرحنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2013)

غرّنا الوهم ومن أحلامه قد سكرنا وأضعنا أمسنا 
ليتنا نصحوا ويصفوا قلبنا قبلما نمضي وتبقا ليتنا​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (27 أبريل 2013)

اشكر صاحب هذه الفكرة
لان كنت عايز اكتب كلمات الترنيمة اللي حافظها دي
 من شريط اشتريتهولي جدتي نيح روحها المسيح
 في فردوس القديسين
  من كانت قدوة وقوة لي في الاستقامة وتقديس
   يوم الرب والصوم والصلاة الارتجالية والكتابية
       وهاكم كلمات ترنيمة الحلم المسيحي
          شريط الحلم المسيحي سنة 2000
           اخر سنة ليا في عذاب صغر النفس
        قبل ما ربنا يشفيني في2001
      وانشر لكم مشاركة بعنوان قصة حياتي يا اخواتي

كان السلاح الكلمة فيها المحبة شعار
         قال الرسالة بحكمة مافيهاش سيوف ولا نار
          شفي المريض باشارة للبحر كان امار
لعاذر قام من موته بعد رابع نهار

تحية ليكم ولمؤلف الكلمات ومرنمها ومرنمتها
         وملحنها وموزعها ومن تأمل فيها ونشرها
          بوسائل مقروءة او مسموعة
             بركة اقامة لعاذر الحبيب تشملكم
              ولربنا المجد الدائم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أبريل 2013)

فوق الصليب .. فوق الصليب
مسمار وحربة في جنب الحبيب
دفع التمن
دم الحمل
مات المسيح
انقذ حياتنا
واصبح ذبيح ...


----------



## بايبل333 (1 مايو 2013)

شريط دايما معايا
لانغام السماء


+++++++++++++++++
في قدسك الكريم
تامر العجمي
++++++++++++++++++++++++

*انا مطمن*

                           t/slalbum.aspx?id=218"]تامر العجمي[/URL][/B]


 
ياريت 
 دولت ويكونوا على الميديا فير اكون شاكر له


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> شريط دايما معايا
> لانغام السماء



جاري الرفع


----------



## انت شبعي (1 مايو 2013)

حبك خلى قلبي اسير لشخصك ربي القدير يا اللي بموتك خدت مكاني و ادتني بموتك تحرير


----------



## Jesus is the truth (2 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> شريط دايما معايا
> لانغام السماء


إتفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/?635822i88fn76ui


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

ابنى ساكت مش بيحكى
قالى ياامى اوعى تبكى
كان جوايا كان معايا
اوعى تبقى دى النهاية
ياالهى ياحبيبى قدرى كان ونصيبى
ابنى يموت بصليبى علشان يفدى الانسان


----------



## sony2010 (10 مايو 2013)

ايمان من غير اعمال ميت وان كان اعظم ايمان
زى الشجرة من غير ثمرة تتقطع من البستان


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2013)

طلبت معونه من من لا يقدر
 واستعت بصنع يداه
ناسيا أن الفخاري
ابدا لا يترك فتاه​


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2013)

يارب أعمل من اجل اسمك 
ليس لكونى بارا فى عينك
لتكن عيناك مفتوحتين  وأذناك مصغيتن
الى صوت تنهد شعبك


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2013)

يارب أمامك تنهدى ولا غريب عنك صرختى , يارب نور عينى ليس معى قوتى فارقتنى 
برضاك ياخالقى , ارحم دموعى وامسك بيدى , انا من دونك أمس بلا غد أنعم بخير الحياة بلا أبد .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2013)

اضعف شىء بئا فيا إرادتى
 انا مش قادر اقلل غلطى
 كل ما سيب الشر ارجعله و امشى فى نفس السكه و اخطى---


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2013)

سامحنى سامحنى      سامحنى و اصفح عنى​ لا ترزلنى لا      تتركنى لا ترفضنى يا رب ارحمنى​ *     سامحنى يا سيدى  سامحنى ياسيدى سامحنى يا سيدى 
*​ ​ سامحنى على      التفكير                          فى أى أمر شرير​ سامحنى على      التقصير               فى العمل و الخدمة يا ربى​ ​ أنت تعلم أنى      بشر                          و حولى قد انتشر​ الفساد و كل      الشر                          ربى أنظر لى و أعنى​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*وانت معايا هرمي كل الدنيا ورايا 
 و افضل ابص عليك جوايا
 واشتاق ان القاك في حكايه 
 واشوف حبك مالي الكوووون
 مالي حياتي  ماله نهااااااايه*​


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2013)

يا اللي أمامك حياتي من قبل تكويني

مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني أيامي وسنيني

بارتاح على صدرك واتدفى بالحنان

ترويني من نهرك راحه وفرحه وأمان

عديت عظامي وعارفني بطباعي وصفاتي

ضحكي ودمعي واصغر تفاصيل حياتي​


----------



## zezza (5 يونيو 2013)

يسوع همسك و مش هرخيك انا قلبى اتعلق بيك انت اللى انا بعيش ليه 
بدموع  هاسجد عند رجليك  والغالي يرخص ليك  ده الكل ما يساويك


----------



## keko0o (5 يونيو 2013)

*يا يسوع تعبااااان *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2013)

*لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق اكتافي
لما الشر بشوكة بيجرح قدمي الحافي
اما مرارة كل خطية تمرر حلقي
الاقي دموع التوبه يارب دوايا الشافي
*


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2013)

ماتسستغرب لو ايدين فى الدموع لمست كتافك شجعت نفسك و قمت و على هتافك لو ظروفك هى هى لكن حزنك ما كملش ما تشتغربش !!!!!


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

من ايه ارهب ولا اخاف 

 لا يستحيل عليه شئ هو القادر ربى الحى اسود اتون ميهمنيش ما دمت واثق انه حى   
 ق: من ايه ارهب ولا اخاف وانا فى ايد راعى الخراف اللى بيده ماسك الدفه وهايوصلنى للضفاف
 عينه عليا طول السنين ماسك دايما يدى اليمين قائد ليا فى غربنى ويكفكف لي دمع العين 
 ارفع راسى فى الصعابارى حبيبى ورا الضباب   ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2013)

فارد ذي النسر جناحي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2013)

اصعب شىء بقى فيا إرضتى -- انا مش قادر اقلل غلطى-
 كل مسيب الشر ارجعله و امشى فى نفس السكه و اخطى--

مليت انا وحطمنى يأسى -- فشلت ارجع نفسى ليك--
 يا يسوع بجد شئيت و نفسى اشوف رضاك عنى فى عنيك-
 إنت الى بتحوش الخطر-- و تلين القلب الحجر 
 و انا فيا داء كل البشر ---إبرئنى ده دوايا فى إديك


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

ثقتي فيك ملهاش حدود .. هعدي بيك أعلي السدود .. ومهما زمن الصعب يسود.. هفضل أرنم زي داود​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 يونيو 2013)

من النهاردة احنا راجعين
من النهاردة احنا راجعين
راجعين لحضنك بشوق وحنين
وكل ايامنا اللي ضاعت منا
وكل ايامنا اللي ضاعت منا
هاننسي شرورها تعب السنين
سنين وايام عدت علينا
سنين وايااااام عدت علينا
نسينا فيها جروح فادينا
وقلبك انت عمال ينادي
وقلبك انت عمال ينادي
يا خاطي لامتي تجرح فؤادي
يارب سامحنا سامحنا دا احنا
ياما جرحنا قلبك الحنين
تحياتي وشكري لصاحب الفكرة الرائعة لكتابة جزء من ترنيمة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

لما دعاني ربي
وقالي تعالي ارتاح
انا عندي سلامك
عندي لك افراح​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 يوليو 2013)

ياطيبة يا حنينة ياعدرا انتي امنا
بنطوبك ونمجدك يا ساكنة جوا قلبنا
اللي السما والارض خاضعة وساجدة ليه
يا عدرا جيتي مصرنا هربانة بيه
كان قصده يخفي مجده ولا يعمل ايه
دا شيئ يحير عقلنايا طيبة
ياعدراشلتي شايل الدنيا بايديه
قعد علي حجرك يسوع وضمتيه
الخالق اتجسد دا شيئ احترنا فيه
رب الوجود في ارضنا يا طيبة
جابو صليب من الخشب صلبوك عليه
ورضيت ياربي تتصلب علشانا ليه
عشان تخلصنا ودا وعد وعدت بيه
والعدرا صابرة ومؤمنة دي حنينة


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 يوليو 2013)

اسكت واسمع انا جاي برسالة
انا صوت الهي اللي جاي ليك
حي هو رب الجنود
معطيني باسمه النصرة عليك
انت جايلي بقوة عظيمة
ترس ورمح يهده سدود
وبتعاير شعب الهي
مع انك انسان محدود
اما انا جاي بقوة ربي
خالق كل حياة ووجود
علشان كدا جايلك مش خايف
واثق ان الله موجود


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

يارب انت فاديا انت ابويا اللى ليا
تعالى نور عينيا واسكب نعمتك فى
عايز منك هدية مش من الارض ديه
ايدك الحلوة النقية تفتح لى نور الوصية
عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا
يمكن طلبى ببساطة يمكن بعشم زيادة
مانت ابويا اللى لياو انت اللى تحس بيا




عارف ان انا مسكين من غير وجودك حزين
عارف ان انا غلبان من غير حبك عطشان
معقولة تبخل عليا يا حبيبى وكل اللى ليا
وانت عندك المية الحية العذبة النقية
ياما عطشت كتير وحفرت بير ورا بير
مية مالحة ومرة اشربها فى كل مرة
عايز منك هدية ميتك والابدية



مش انت يارب انت امبارح زى النهاردة
ده انا عشمى فيك كبير وايمانى مالوش مثيل
انا عارف انى عاصى من رجلى لحد راسى
وانت اديت السامرية متك والابدية
يرضيك اعيش عطشان وانت ابويا الحنان
مانا شوفتك واقف عندها ع البير وبتقولها
انا هاديكى ينبوع يرويكى ويروى الجموع
عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا
يمكن طلبى ببساطة يمكن بعشم زيادة
مانت ابويا اللى ليا وانت اللى تحس بيا​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (31 يوليو 2013)

عارف اني عايش في عنادي
وفي عينيك زودت فسادي
لكن جايلك طالب وجهك
بعد ما ضاقت بيا يافادي
يااللي بتسمعلي انا بندهلك
ياحمايتي بصرخ محتاجلك
تبقي معايا والقي حماية
تحفظ قلبي اللي بيشتاقلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2013)

اشفينى من كل ضعف فىَّ
إشفينى من الشهوة والخطية
إشفينى محتاجلك يا فاديا
إشفينى إشفينى


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2013)

انا ابقى ايه انا ابقى مين علشان اله الكون يعرفنى انا واحد من ملايين اللى عيشيين​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أغسطس 2013)

وحدك يا يسوع ترفع كل الاتعاب
دمك يايسوع مرشوش علي الاعتاب
عا الماضي ندوس نكسر عندك اطياب


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 أغسطس 2013)

للمنتهي احببتني
مريت عليا وقومتني
عليت مقامي قدستني
انا قلبي ليك عا طول مديون
عندك سلطان يكسر القيد
ودمك ياما حرر عبيد
ضمت جروحي حررتني
نسيت اثامي بقلب حنون
قلبي مديون بحبك ليا
رديت حياتي بنعمة غنية
وعشان حنانك سبي حياتي
وعشان جمالك ملا العيون
        قلبي مديون


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 أغسطس 2013)

كيف لي ان امكث 
بائسا في الجلجثة
وشمس الرجائي لاحت
والرب المسيح قام

شوكة الموت كسر
لما قام وانتصر
فأنار الطريق
وازال الظلام

اخريستوس انيستي  ...اليثوس انيستي
المسيح قام          .... بالحقيقة قام
(وعدد الترنيمة الذي افضله التالي)
لو كان صليبك 
انهي قصة حبك
ماكنت الان حيا
اهتف المسيح قام


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 أغسطس 2013)

هل جلست في هدوء
ونظرت للعلاء
وتأملت صليبا
بين ارض وسماء
فوقه الحب تجلي
بجراح ودماء
صافحا عن صالبيه
بصلاة ودعاء
يزيح الجبالا 
ينادي تعالي
بصوت يهز الضمير
يشيع السلاما
ينير الظلاما
فيبصر حتي الضرير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

امي يا عدرا يا اغلى حبيبه
في وسط الشدايد بتبقي معايا
قلبك بينبض محبة وطيبه
حنانك يداوي قلوب الحزانى
في عتمة طريقي بشوفك يا امي
واحس بايديك تطبطب عليا
وبتشيلي عني جروحي وهمي
حبيبتي يا عدرا يا اغلى ما ليا
في لمسة حنانك يا امي بدوب
وبنسى معاكي عذاب السنين
بترحل معاكي ساعات الغروب
ويشرق في قلبي لحبك حنين
يا عدرا بحبك وهافضل احبك
واداوي لحبك جراح الزمان
يدور الزمان وهافضل فى قلبك
ودايما يا امي نبع الحنان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*
 +وسط البحر الهايج وأنا ساير تضربني أمواجه تجعلني حاير
 ويسوع باين تركني ولا عدت أشوفه من ضعف إيماني
 ق: يسوع لما رآني أسرعَّ إلي في يأسي و ظلامي نور عينيَّ
 لما شفته صرخت ارحمني جه أنقذني و أتحنن عليَّ
 +صوت الرياح مخيفة يزعج آذاني هول الليل وظلامه هدد سلامي
 والدموع لا تترك عينيَّ والنعاس الهادي قد فارق أجفاني
 +أخذت المجداف أجدف خابت آمالي ضعفى وعجزي وجهلي زود أحزاني
 ويسوع ع الشط شايفنى أمتى تيجى يا ربى وترد أماني
 +كنت غرقان ويائس وأملى مقطوع جيت ليسوع حبيبي أذرف له الدموع
 لما رآني عطف عليَّ مد ايده الحلوة ومسح لى عيني*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

+ أنتِ يا عدرا نبع الحب وقلبك صافى كله حنان
بلجأ ليكِ وقت الصعب ألاقيكِ تمليني  إيمان

أسمع صوتك يملا كيانى ياخدنى إليك لبر أمان
وياكى يحلى لي زمانى ياعدرا يا أم الحنان

+ أنتِ يا عدرا وردة جميلة مزروعة فى أجمل بستان
تفرح لما تشوفها عينينا وعبيرها يرسى الحيران

+ نترجاكى يا عدرا تعالى إهدينا لطريق الآب
يمحى أثامنا ويهدى قلوبنا  ويرفع عنا الأتعاب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

*إني لرافع عينيّ إلى السماء
ويداي ممدودتان إليك يا ربّ العلى
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي

في وقت ضيقي بحثت عن النجاة
فجئت إليك قائلًا يا ربّ الحياة
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي

آتي إليك في هيكل قدسك
وأجثو خاشعًا أمام عرش مجدك
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي

ربي يسوعي يا ربّ صخرتي
عزي وترسي عليك اتكل قلبي
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 أغسطس 2013)

يمكن ساعات اضعف واقول
بلاش ياربي التجربة
بلاش اعيش تاني الليالي المتعبة
بلاش ستاير الليل تنزل عا النهار
بلاش اعيش من تاني تفاصيل المرار
دا اللي اتحرق مرة مايستحملش نار

الشوك الكتير
والقلب من بدري اتجرح
والكاس كبير
والحزن جوا البيت سرح

خليني اصدق كلمتك
خليني افهم حكمتك
اسكن في حضن محبتك

وانا بحمدك وانا بشكرك
مخصوص عشان التجربة


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 أغسطس 2013)

باعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه يا ابني تخاف
دا انت رعية في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 أغسطس 2013)

بمناسبة ان النهاردة بقينا الجمعة
احاول اجبلكوا كل جمعة ترنيمة عن الصليب
واختم بدي لزياد شحاته
من الترانيم اللي اتربيت عليها وعجبتني انا وجراند ما\تيته
وشجعتني عا حفظ الترانيم
واكتبهالكو من ذاكرة مخيلتي بلون دم يسوع القاني
اكليله مضفور
بالشوك من اجلي
يدمي به جبينه
فاق سنا النبلي
قد وضعته ايد
اثيمة للعار
تاجا لراس الفادي
رب السما البار
بالعار ترضي طوعا
والالام الصليب
دماك تجري طهرا
للصفح يا حبيب
الامك العظيمة
تخفف الاثقال
وروحك الرحيمة
تحي بنا الامال
يسوع قد هداني
في ظلمة الوجود
بصلبه احياني
ففزت بالخلود
باي\تصبحو عاخير يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

يا يسوع احنا تعبنا

قول للهموم تسيبنا


----------



## *koki* (29 أغسطس 2013)

احبك يا رب في خلوتي 
تامل للبابا شنوده 
حبيبي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*- لو تغسل دموعى عارى كنت ابكى ليلى نهارى
لو كان ندمى يفيد لو كان حزنى الشديد
يبعد عنى الخطية يجعلنى انسان جديد

لكن ياربى انت...انت فادى الوحيد
واثق فى ان حبك يغسلنى من جديد

- لو كنت مشيت فى طريقى ما تهت ابدا ياحبيبى
لو كانت عينك عليا لو كنت ماسك بإيديا
لو كنت صبرت عليا كنت شفت الحنية

لكن برضه انت ابنى وانا شايلك جوة الننى
ندمك ودموعك ديا غالية عليا وتسعدنى

- تعالى ابنى تعالى انا عندى لا محالة
ارجع وانت تلاقى نفسك فى اسعد حالة

اعمالى لا ارفضها وخرافى لا اهملها
عينى دايما عليها سهرانة بتحرسها

-ياربى ما اقواك يالهى ما احلاك
انا راجع تانى حضنك لحنانك وحماك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*كل مرة كنت اجى فيها اصالحه
واقوله دى غلطة اخيرة
كنت ارجع بعدها تانى انا اغلط
غلطة تانية كبيرة
كان يسامح كدة اوم فى الحال
يقوالى تعالى ياابنى الضال
انا عنيا عليك تملى
ملايكى حواليك
جنبك ماسك فى ايدك
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بين يديك راحتي *
*بين يديك احتمي*
*انت مليكي سيدي*
*راعي حياتي مرشدي*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت هدف اهداف العمر  
اللي انا باحياة عشان ارضيك 
انت حبيب احباب القلب 
اللي انت ملكتة واصبح ليك 
عايش باعلن بين الناس ان الدم اللي فداني ثمين سر خلاصي وبية تقديسي ورسم دخول المفديين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

ماشي انا ماشي انا ماشي مع يسوع
لا في يوم زعلان و لا يوم تعبان
ماشي انا ماشي انا ماشي مع يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

احبك -اعبدك انت لي انا لك تنسيني وقتي بقربك
احبك يا سيدي انا لك بجملتي 
يا فرحتي يا راحتي انت شوقي طلبتي فيك وحدك لزتي 
اثرت عمري بحبك  اشبعت عمري من خيرك
كل كياني من جودك 
احبك يا سيدي انا لك بجملتي


----------



## *koki* (29 أغسطس 2013)

مين غيرك بيحن عليا لما بكون تعبان
​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

فهمت الان كلامك تخطيت معك الصعاب

ابغي حقا سلامك سلام العالم صرخ

واطلب باسمك قيادة من روحك

لاعلن عن حبك وعن صدق وعودك

(مد لي ربي يديك لا لاعمل المزيد لا لافعل كل شي بل لاعمل ماتريد )

الهي مد يدك واجتذبني

لا لاهرب من العلم فانك تنتظارينى  فية

ولا لاضعك في العالم فانت موجود حي فية 

كونتني قلبا وقالبا لاعمل مشيئتك 

(مد لي ربي يديك لا لاعمل المزيد لا لافعل كل شي بل لاعمل ماتريد)

مد لي ربي يديك فتضهر من خلالي اعمالك وبركاتك 

وانقص انا حتى انت تزيد امين

وها انا امامك من حبك نلت الجواب 
اتأمل امامك تنضر الي بعيني الان

(مد لي ربي يديك لا لاعمل المزيد لا لافعل كل شي بل لاعمل ماتريد)
​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

بكره هتدبر والخير هيكون اكتر
دي مشيئته مش اكتر وربنا معانا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*انا ساكن ف حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر 
انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*انا ساكن ف حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر 
انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

يالي امامك حياتي من قبل تكوينى مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني ايامي وسنيني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينى ارنم كلمتك مش كلمتى 
علمنى امشي سكتك مش سكتى 
فكرنى دايما بخدمتك مش خدمتى*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ساكن في حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يااللي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني 
مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني ايامي و سنيني


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 سبتمبر 2013)

عديت عظامي وعارفني بطباعي وصفاتي
ضحكي ودمعي واصغر تفاصيل حياتي


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يا عريس نفسي الغالي يا يسوع
يا هنايا وعزي وشبعي في وقت الجوع
ولا مرة طلبتك
الا ولقيتك
ترويني من الينبوع

يا عزايا ووحدك فرحي يايسوع
تستاهل انت تكون بين الضلوع
غالي عا قلبك
عايش في عزك
وحاميني من الرجوع

معلش غيرت في القبليه التاني كلمة عزايا مكان هنايا
لاني وجدته تكرارا قد لا يروق للبعض


----------



## androw rady (4 سبتمبر 2013)

- وسط البحر              الهايج و أنا ساير                                     
تضربني              أمواجه تجعلني حائر
و يسوع              باين تركني                                                     و لا              عدت أشوفه من ضعف إيماني
             ق. يسوع              لما رآني أسرع إليَّ                                          في يأسي              و ظلامي نوَّر عيني                        لما              شفته صرخت ارحمني                              جه              أنقذني و اتحنن علىَّ​


----------



## androw rady (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*متعولش الهم  	ومتخفشي ربنا موجود 
	دا إلهك حي مبينمشي وملهش حدود) 2
	1- واطمن روح لطبيب الروح دا الباب مفتوح ومش مسدود 
	و يا ريت تناديله ولما تجيله الشوك حيشيله وحيبقى ورود 
	ربنا موجود *​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عا حسب تذكري لكلامها كتبتها\عذرا لأي خطأ
من لي سواك يحميني
من كل شر قائما
من لي سواك يرويني
من كل نبع فائضا
انت الهي لا سواك
انت الهي لا سواك

الجزء القادم مفضل لدي واقوله همهمتا او سرا وانا في الشارع

كيف اخاف في الطريق
وانت لي نبع الرجاء
كيف بدونك اسير
في عالم بلا عزاء

انت الهي لا سواك
انت الهي لا سواك
انت الهي لا سواك
انت الهي لا سواك

ببقية الترنيمة بحسب ذاكرتي

اتي اليك ضارعا
فانظر لشخصي من علاك
اتي اليك تائبا
حتي اعيش في رضاك


----------



## Sango (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اللة بيتكلم ليا وليك ............ اللة بيكلم كل الناس 
بصوت وصورة من حواليك ......قولوا يعطيك قلب حساس 
اللة بيتكلم وسط النار والصمت بيعلن او بسوء بهدين الامواج العاصف 
بصياح الديك وفى بطن الحوت 
..................... اللة بيتكلم ليا وليك ( انا بعشق الترنيمة دى )


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يلى بديت الرحله معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل
 انت الفرح فى وقت بكايا وانت القلب اللى بيتحمل 
شكرا ليك يا اللى بترعانى يلى ايديك دايما سندانى


----------



## androw rady (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمات   ترنيمة   ارحمني  يا رب

​     ارحمنى يا رب فى مشوارى              اهدينى وصفى أفكارى ​      بصليبك امنحنى القوه         من بعد      الليل ييجى نهارى ​      ارحمنى يا رب فى مشوارى              اهدينى وصفى أفكارى ​      بصليبك امنحنى القوه         من بعد      الليل ييجى نهارى ​      كام مره زمانى هيخدعنى؟              بصرخلك وبصرخه قويه ​      ارحم يا يسوع         ​


----------



## androw rady (5 سبتمبر 2013)

​*سلامك            فاق العقول * *فينا            ومش ممكن يزول*​ *مالي            حياتنا سلام *​ *مهما            العدو بيقول *​ ​*
*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

احبك يارب يا قوتي
احبك يا نصرتي و فرحتي
احبك يا ترسي و صخرتي
احبك يا عوني في الشدة


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مديون مديون انا مديون مديونلك يا حبيبى 
مديونلك بكل حياتى اللى وهبتها ليا 
مديونلك بتحريرى من كل العبوديه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

قولوا للصديق خير ربك في ايدية السلطان


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقنى انا كاره حالى ولا راضى بكل الى جرالى... بس اعمل ايه فى ضعفى غالبنى اسرنى ومالك حالى 
لا مش قادر ارجع انا تعبان انا متكبل ربطانى قيود الانسان....​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حتة حاجة حلوة قد البندقة
قولت اروح اخدها و اكلها كلها
بس ضميري قالي انها مش بتاعتي
و الوصية تقول لا لا لا لا لا تسرق يا صاحبي


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (9 سبتمبر 2013)

وعهاعشيلك

حتي ولو كرهوني الناس

وهاكونلك

حتي ولو

اسمي بينداس

حتو ولو

قالو عني كلام

حتي ولو

صادفتني الالام


----------



## cyrilamir (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ام الله يا حنونة يا كنز الرحمة و المعونة


----------



## johna&jesus (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك وابكى كل دموع عنيااااااااااا​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يسوع يا نبع صافى يا احلى حضن دافى 
دا حبك ليا كافى عمرى ما هرجع تانى


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

حبك خلى قلبي اسير لشخصك ربي القدير
ياللي بموتك خدت مكاني و ادتني بموتك تحرير


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب يا واحة وراحة لكل التعبانين
يانور وشمس الدفا للناس البردانين
اشرق علينا يارب
يا منارة التايهين
البحر هاج وفي ليله 
احتارو الملاحين

يابحر يا هايج
مجدافي مش ادك
لكن اللي ادك معايا
في مركبي ساكن
يقدر يعليني علي موجك ماهو ربك
يقدر كمان وبكلمته تصير ساكن

اعظم تحية للشاعرة والمرنمة العبقرية منال سمير:لولو


----------



## tamav maria (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يسوع سباني بحبه 
والقلب بقي فرحان
وعد يجينا من مجده
وتنتهي الاحزان
وتبقي السما كلها لي 
اعظم ما فيها فدياي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*شوفت دم يسوع بينزف شوفت شوك فوق الجبين*
* السماء كانت بتعزف نغمه باللحن الحزين*


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

معى فى الطريق يا اعز صديق وفى وسط الضيق بتنجدنى 
لما بناديك حالا بالاقيك ماديدلى ايديك وبتسندنى 
وتقولى ها انا معك بيمينى ماسكك وبرفعك
 انا راعى ليك دوما براعيك وعينى عليك كل الايام يا ابنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*فجئه ضاع منى الكلام--و ارتجف قلبى و كيانى*
* بس نبضى قال حرام --تتصلب يا يسوع عشانى*
* يومها حسيت بالخطايا الى عشت حياتى فيها*
* كنت عايشا للنهايا بطعنك يا يسوعى بيها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ضمنى يا يسوع اليك نفسى اعيش وياك تملى
 نفسى ابكى بين اديك لما قدامك بصلى
---


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*من اعماق قلبي انا اناديك فها لك حبي يا ربي اهديك*


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كذبوا 
من زيفوا الكلمات واستسلموا للذات واشاعوا ان الله بعيدا بعيد 
كما السموات كذبوا 
فالله يرعانى كما يرعى الاب الاطفال فالله يحمينى اذا سأت بى الاحوال


----------



## cyrilamir (17 سبتمبر 2013)

تعال بيننا اقم عندنا و خذ من قلوبنا لك مسكنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*متعولش الهم ومتخافش
ربنا موجود
دا الهك هى مابيبنمش وملهوش حدود
واطمن روح
الى طبيب الروح
دا الباب مفتوح بابه مش مقفول
وياريت تنديله
ولما تجيله
الشوك هيشيله وهيبقى ورود
ربنا موجود
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ساكن في حصون الصخر و ليا جناح النسر
انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو حسيت بالضيق او دنيتك الواسعة لقيتها عمالة بضيق ارفع عينك ليسوع قوله محتاجلك يا يسوع)
دمعك همك حملك كله هيروح ويا يسوع .

روح لالهك والجأ ليه وارمى كل الحمل عليه واللى يجيله عتمه ليله يهرب وفى تعبه يعزيه(

/لو تايه محتار لو قدامك مليون حاجة ومش عارف تختار قلبك ربنا وحده يدله اجرى ونادى يسوع)
اللى احتاره وتاهوا وضالوا يلقوا طريق فى يسوع.

/لو محتاج وفقير ربنا عنده كنز عشانك عنده عطايا كتير الغلبان يتبدد زله لما ينادى يسوع)
يلقى الخير عمال يوصله يبعتهوله يسوع.​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الناس لما شافوكى على القبه عرفوكى 
هتفوا وقالوا يا مريم علشان بيحبوكى 
اد الناس بدأت تتجمع م الفرحه عيونهم
 بدمع شافوا النور قالوا ظهور رنموا ومدحوكى


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شريط العمودان النيران  (انبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس)(اخترت لكم منه اجمل ترنيمة)

                                                                         ترنيمة حوارية بيننا وبين ابانا انطونيوس

                                                           احكي لنا يا ابا الرهبان

                                           لماذا جئت الي هذا المكان

                                               تركت الارض والاموال

                                               وعشت فقيرا بين الجبال

                                     -  سمعت مرة في الاقوال

                                               اذا انت اشتهيت الكمال

                                                   بع ما تملك واعطي الفقراء

                                                    فيكون لك كنز في السماء

                                                       احكي لنا يا ابا الرهبان

                                           لماذا جئت الي هذا المكان

                                               تركت الارض والاموال

                                               وعشت فقيرا بين الجبال

                                                    بعت املاكي نفذت الوصية

                                                        اعطيت الفقير بمحبة قوية

                                                                   وادخلت اختي بيتا للعذاري

                                                                        لتعيش فيه بكل طهارة

                                                                         احكي لنا يا ابا الرهبان

                                           لماذا جئت الي هذا المكان

                                               تركت الارض والاموال

                                               وعشت فقيرا بين الجبال

                                                     صرت حرا من كل القيود

                                                     اصبحت طليقا بغير حدود

                                                       واختار الرب لي هذا المكان

                                                             لأعيش فيه بقية الزمان

                                                           طوباك يا ابا الرهبان يا شمسا اضائت

                                                                               في هذا المكان

                                                                              تركت الارض والاموال

                                                                              فأصبحت نورا للأجيال


                              نلاحظ احبائي  الرد الاخير عا الانبا انطونيوس اختلف بعد سماع قصته

                                                          عشتو في كنف المسيح


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى اوى اوى الترنيمة
انا هدور عليها وانزلها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابليس ربطني بقيود

وجعلني عبد الاشياء
 فلتكسر شوكته ربي

من مثلك يمنحني فداء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الان جمعة الصلب

اهديكم ترنيمة من شريط نغماية 

اكليل الشوك
تاج عا راسه
رفعوه صلبوه
قدام ناسه
جلدوه بسياط
كان كله ثبات
عروه وقسمه ثيابه


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جي ومسنود علي وعدك

وعنيا بتنظر لمجدك

واثق فيك وفي قوة حبك

ده انت الهي صادق في وعدك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا
واثق فيك انك هتكمل
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا
وانت القلب اللي بيتحمل
شكرا ليك ياللي بترعاني
ياللي ايديك دايما رفعاني : )
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مالى سوااااك يا سيدى-- حياتى رضاك يا سيدى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 ديسمبر 2013)

يلا بينا نقف نصلي 
يلا بينا نقف نصلي
يلا بينا يلا نصلي 
يلا نربع ادينا 
يلا نغمض عنينا 
بابا يسوع واقف وسطينا 
بابا يسوع واقف وسطينا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 ديسمبر 2013)

ملاكي الحارس هو حارسني 
ماشي معايا وبيونسني 
تيرارارارااا 
ان رتلت معايا يرتل 
وان سبحت معايا يسبح 

صوتي الجميل لا صوته الاجمل 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KkzIajF2kK8


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

معى فى الطريق 
يا اعز صديق 
وفى وسط الضيق بينجدنى 
لما بناديك دايما بالاقيك مددلى ايديك وبتسندنى 
وتقولى ها أنا معك بيمنى ماسكك وبرفعك 
انا راعى ليك دايما براعيك وعينى عليك 
كل الايام يا ابنى


----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

امسح دمعه عينيا.. شيل الجراح من حياتي
ابعد عني الخطيه.. نسيني عشقي لذاتي
انا عايزه حياتي تكون وياك ..عايزاك تسعدني اعيش في حماك
وانا بترجاك بترجاك تمسح دمعه عينيا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مالى سواك ياسيدى
حياتى رضاك ياسيدى​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يا اللي بترعاني 
يا اللي ايديك دايما رافعاني


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (27 يناير 2014)

*بتفهمنى وبتحس بيا وتسمع كلامى اللى مابقولهوش 
	وتحبنى وتشفق عليا واصغر نور فيا ما بتطفيهوش*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

مريم ام الغلابة بلسم يشفي التعابى
قدام الله تملي صلواتها مستجابة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2014)

مين اروحله غيرك اشكيله على الى بيا
مين الجئله غيرك -- اصرخ و يميل  اليا


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2014)

انا لو عليا مفارفكشى واسيب ايديك ولا افرط فيك ولا يوم افكر انى امشى
انا لو عليا مفارفكشى ومين يطوول يعيش علطول معاك ياربى وميعيشى؟!


----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

احمينا من التجارب  ..  وابعد عنا التعالب
اللي تدخل ياربي وتفسد الكروم
سهل لينا المصاعب .. وشيل كل المتاعب
 باديك لما تبارك تشيل عنا الهموم​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

امسك ياربي ايدي زي بطرس زمان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنان
و رفعته وسط الموج و اديته سلام و امان 
و انا زيه ياربي امسك ايدي كمان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

فجر يشقشق . صوت بينادي 
صبح ينور الدنيا دي .. 
من بليل مستني وفاكر .. عارف اني هقوم من باكر .. 
عندي معاد ويا يسوع .. عندي معاد ويا يسوع .. 

السكة من البيت لكنيستي ... حبيتها وحافظ خطاويها 
بمشيها يا يسوع وانا جايلك 
والشوق بيسابقني فيها ...


----------



## روزا فكري (31 يناير 2014)

انا جاي ومسنود علي وعدك
وعينيا بتنظر لمجدك
واثق فيك وفي قوة حبك 
ده انت الهي صادق في وعدك
طول مانت جوه حياتي
يهرب خوفي ويعلا هتافي
تهتف نفسي ده هو الهي
اللي ضممني بحضنه الدافي
صادق صادق صادق ياربي انت ياربي
صادق ياربي في مواعيدك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

دي ايديك محوطاني 
ف حضنك وضماني
وعناية الهية 
هي كل ضماني 
هي كل ضماني


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

*ادنو اليك ارتاح تلقانى بالافراح يفيض دمع العين حبا وليس جراح 
 حبيبى سبانى بحبه سبانى شفانى وروانى بغمره روانى 
 جذبنى حبه إليه أتى وعينى عليه 
جلست بين يديه ووقتى نسانى 
 شوقى يارب إليك إليك وليس سواك 
اكون ملكا ليك ومبتغاى رضاااك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

انا عايش في حماية ربي دايما مليان عمري سلام
هو مطمن روحي و قلبي و معاه بتهون اي الام
ايوة انا شاكر فضله و خيره دة انا مقدرش اعيش من غيره
دة اللي يحبه بكل ضميره راح يفرح طول الايام


----------



## روزا فكري (31 يناير 2014)

مشغوله الناس عني علي طول
وانت مشغول بيا ومسؤل
عني ولو عنك بعدي يطول
بترجع نفسي لو ضلت
كل قلوب الناس اتخلت
عني وهموم الكون خلت
القلب يدوب من احزانه
ومعاك شمس الافراح هلت​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 فبراير 2014)

من اعماق قلبي انا اناديك
فها لك حبي ياربي اهديك


----------



## روزا فكري (11 فبراير 2014)

اسمع صراخي ياسيدي .. والي صلاتي امل اذنيك
ارحمني وامسك بيدي ..فانا بحاجه شديده اليك
صلي يونان من جوف الحوت ..اصدرت امرا الا يموت
من جوف الهاويه صرخت..وبالمراحم سمعت الصوت​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)

لاسمك يا فدينا بصدق اتينا و شوق القلب اليك
*ورفعنا عنينا عليك ادينا نشوفك نفرح بيك*​​*شعبك يترجاك علمنا نعيش فى رضاك*​*أروى محبتنا و زيد وحدتنا و متعنا بسكناك*​*– يمكن خطوينا تتوه يخزينا ماضينا وضعف الروح*​*لكن تهدينا وروحك فينا يداوى كل جروح*​


----------



## TiMooN (23 فبراير 2014)

*ترنيمه كلماتها 

بيحبنى وحبه ملهوش حدود ... مات علشانى ورانى طريق الصح
بيحبنى و فى حبه انا موجود .. مش هبعد عنه وبكده بحسبها صح

الترنيمه لفريق الحياة الافضل شباب 

عايزها باى شكل و باى طريقه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

سبحوا لالهنا الحي و قولولوا وعدت و قولت انا جاي
تتركنا ياربي بس ازاي انا واثق ان انت معانا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

يا ابانا لست ادري .. كيف كان عمري يجري 
دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي ... 
لكني الان ابنك .. انت ترعاني بحبك.. 
لن اخاف ابدا 
لانك تمسك يميني ... 
سأسبحك . واهتف لك .. 
للأبد انا لك 
للأبدِ


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أبريل 2014)

*من غير حدود حبيتنى    تحت جناحك خبيتنى 
بدماك الغاليه فدتنى    ولاقيت الراحه معاك *


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أبريل 2014)

مين احن منك التجئ اليه و في كل ضيقي و تعبي اتكل عليه


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)

*يا يسوع يا بحر المحبة يا يسوع يلي بيتك قلبي بالعالي العالي بناديلك *​*من قلبي وروحي بصلِّيلَك*​*
سامحني يا ربّي يا بحر المحبة، يا يسوع​*​*
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2014)

ياما سمعت عنك ماللى حواليا
 و اديتك ضهرى و كان الكلام مش ليا
او قرار يمكن بعدين افكر فيه
و يجى بكره و يفضل قلبى معاند ليه
و كان العيشه معاك سراب شايفه بعيد
و حاسسها قيده انا رافضه و عيز اعيش سعيد
فاكر حياتى معاك نهايه السعاده 
 انا حر و مش هعيش مسلوب الاراده.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2014)

شايف عنيك من بعيد بتنادينى 
و ف عز قسوه قلبى انت مش ناسينى
عطشان و عندك انت ميه الحياه
و نورك يهدى قلبى اللى عنك تاه
إيدك ممدوده بالمحبه و الحنان 
مستنيانى ارجع لبيتى من زمان
من حبك لي سايبلى الاختيار 
بابك مفتوح و انا ليا القرار..
بابك مفتوح و انا ليا القرااار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2014)

*انا عارف كل لحظة بعيدة عنك مش ضامنها*
*بس انا عايزك تقود حياتى تمشى بيها وتستلمها*
*وده مش معقول بترد تقول حبك ليا هيفيض فيا*
*وهتبقى معايا فى ضلمة ونور*
*وبقيت مذهول بأنينى مشغول اب حنين*
*و بتبين لمسات من حبك وانا مسرور*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

احلى حبيب بيعزيني من طيبة قلبه بيسبيني
 و يسهل كل الصعاب و بنور حبه هداني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مايو 2014)

كم مرة خلت انك لا تهتم بي
كم مرة خلت انك لا تسمعني
اذ كنت وحيد وارجو حضن سواك
وكذا كنت بعيد لا اسمع نداك
لكنك اثبت لي انك حقا ابي
كنت ربي امينا معي لى المنتهى
حتى حينما صبري مني قد اتنهى
لذاك اشكرك لذاك اشكرك


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

انت هدف اهداف العمر اللي انا بحياه علشان ارضيك
انت حبيب احباب القلب اللي انت ملكته و اصبح ليك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)

قلبي الضرير سابك كتير و تاه
	لكن قلبك كبير يا يسوع هاترحمني
	رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك تعبان
	وراحتي بين ايديك سامحني و اغفر لي †​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قلبي الضرير سابك كتير و تاه
> 
> لكن قلبك كبير يا يسوع هاترحمني
> رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك تعبان
> وراحتي بين ايديك سامحني و اغفر لي †​


* و لسا تايها سكتى و غريق فى بحر خطيتى*
*على خدى سايله دمعتى إيه العمل*
* يا الهى نور ضلمتى ارجوك ساعدنى فى محنتى *
*رجعلى  فرحى و بستمتى  إنت الامل-- انت الامل-*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2014)

*يعجز كلامى - -قدام محبتك*
* تغمر كياانى- -  بفيض من نعمتك*
*ترعى حياااتىىى    - تهدى خطواتى*
*تفضل تصوووووون -  مهما يكوووون*

* يا ريت كلامى - - كل المعانى *
* تقدر تقووول  - عن حبى ليك*
* اقبل هديه -   كل ما ليا*​ 
* و انا مهما اكون     انا كلى لييييك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2014)

*قدام صليبك فى وصف فداك*
*اديتنى كل نقطه من دماك*
*و انا جرحتااااك و طعنت جنبك*
*و انت وضعت نفسك للممات*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2014)

*يفضل كلامى قاصر فى التعبيرات*
*م انا عقلى بشرى محدود بمعلومات *
*و لكنى هفضل ارنم للى مااااات*
* عنى و قااااام و صار ليا الحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
* يا ريت كلامى كل المعانى تقدر تقولل عن حبى ليك ...*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)

*انا خايف طمني ياربي
دايما احس اني حيران
حاسس كل مشاكل الدنيا
جوه في قلبي واخده مكان .
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2014)

*ياله من حب عجيب... احبنى به الحبيب*
*حب لا يقااااس..حب ماله حدوووود*
*احبنى الإله.. و مات عن ذنبى*
* اعطى اغلى ما يملك..كل ذا لاجلى *
*ياله من حب عجييييب... *
*احبنى به الحبيب....*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

متعولشي الهم و متخافشي ربنا موجود دة الهك حي ما بينامشي و مالهوشي حدود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> متعولشي الهم و متخافشي ربنا موجود دة الهك حي ما بينامشي و مالهوشي حدود


 
*واطمن روح ..لطبيب الروح ..دا الباب مفتوح ..بابه مش مسدود *
*و يا ريت تناديله.. ولما تجيله ..الشوك حيشيله ..وحيبقى ورود *

*ربنا موجود *

:new5:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2014)

*يا طوباك يا هناك.. طول ماهو وياك ..عايش جواك ..و عليك بيسود
خليه مسئول.. عنك على طول ..الهم يزول .. و الفرح يعود ..*

* ربنا موجود*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2014)

* لو ماسك فيه .. ومسلم ليه .. والعمرعليه .. دايماً مسنود
شرك يمحية.. خوفك يدارية.. علطول تلاقيه.. جنبك موجود ..*

* ربنا موجود*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2014)

*انت اقوى..انت اعظم 
انت حي وانت تقدر 
انت صخره..انت ملجا 
انت فوق حد التصور*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2014)

*انت مش بعيد هناك 
او لوحدك في سماك 
انت مجد في وسطنا 
سور حمايه من الهلاك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2014)

يعجز كلامى قدام محبتك
تغمر كيانى بفيض من نعمتك 
 ترعى حياتى تهدى خطواتى
تفضل تصوووووون مهما يكوووون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2014)

يا ريت كلامى و كل المعانى 
تقدر تقوووول عن حبى ليك
اقبل هديه -- كل ما ليا 
و انا مهما اكووون انا كلى ليييك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2014)

قدام صليبك فى وصف فداك
ادتنى كل نقطه من دماك
و انا جرحتااااك و طعنت جنبك
و انت وضعت نفسك للمااااات

يا ريت كلامى و كل المعانى 
تقدر تقوووول عن حبى ليك...


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

مريم ام الغلابة بلسم يشفي التعابى
قدام الله تملي صلواتها مستجابة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

يسوع همسك و مش هارخيك-- دانا قلبى اتعلق بيك 
انت اللى انا عايش ليه 
 بدموع هاسجد عند رجليك-- و الغالى يرخص ليك -- ده الكل ما يساويك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يونيو 2014)

بارفع اسم الهي عالي عال لفوق
تملك عليً يا ربي يوم ورا يوم بتسود


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

*العالم بيحاربنا و من الشر تعبنا
و من الدنيا شربنا  و لسة عطشانين
ده يسوع فاتح بيبانه صلي لينا ندوق سلامه
يروي قلوبنا بحنانه و يهدي الحيرانين*


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يونيو 2014)

يا الله أبانا في اسم يسوع البار ..
 أبدأ في مصر النهضة و اطلق الشرار


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2014)

راحتي فيك ولن اجدها ربي في سواك
يا من صلبت وحملت ذنبي وذقت الهلاك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

في ظل حمايتك نلتجئ يا مريم
لا تردي طلبتنا عندما ندعوك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2014)

تحمدك الشفاة ونتحني الجباة
لشخصك يا الله فأنت خالقها​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

الهي صخرتي حصني وقوتي
وكل لهفتي في حبك يسوع
يا فرحتي بك فزت بحبك
وقرب قلبك احبك يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

بقدر يا غالى يا ربى يسوع 
وقوفك معايا فى وادى الدموع 
بقدر وقوفك و سندت كفوفك 
و نورك فى ليلى و ضى الشموع 
بقدر يا غالى يا ربى يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

لما اقعد معاك ليه فكري يروح بعيد؟
وبدل ما اصلي لك ذهني يبقي شريد؟ 
مش انت غالي على قلبي موضوع امالي شايل ذنبي؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

لازم تغلى فى عينيَّ اكتر واكتر ومحبتك جوه في قلبي تملا وتكبر
لازم تكون غالي وحبي ليك يزيييييييييد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

لما اقعد معاك ليه مش بلقى الكلام؟
في ضعفي بستناك لكن ما فيش سلام؟
مش انت قايل سلامي ليك وانت اللي شايل حملي عليك؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

لما اقعد معاك فين راح يكون الروح؟
هو اللي يكلمك ولا تقول الجروح؟
مش انت واعد روحك لينا يرشد يساعد يقوينا؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

لما اقعد معاك ليه بنسى احسانك؟
اشغل قلبي بسماك فاعيش علشانك
مش انت راجع لينا تاني ونسيب مواجع عالم فاني؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

عايز ارجع تاني واترمي في حضنك انت ومحضرك
اركع واصلي واتروي حبي يزيد واقدرك

واعيش معاك الوقت كله واعرف مشيئتك من دا كله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

تثمر حياتي بيك وليك والسعي يبقى مشترك

اعمل معاك واسعى معاك واحيا معاك وافضل معاك
يبقى رجاي هو لقاك       (في خلوه حلوه فى محضرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

يارب ليه العمر ضاع في حياه ملل من غير نفع
وفيها قلبي مال كتير وكتير وقع لما ارتفع

راح فين ايماني بتاع زمان راح فين سلامي والامان

راح فين سجودي وفين رجاي زي السحاب راح وانقشع 

وبقيت بسلم والضعف علم ولا عدت ارنم ولا عدت ارنم

ولا عدت اقدر لكن بسلم 
وفي النهايه شخصك شفع

و فى النهايه شخصك شفع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2014)

ليت سلامك يأسرني ليته يتغلغل في
فارى حبك يحصرنى ويديك تحنو علي
فلا افراح ولا اتراح ولا انسان ولا شيطان 
ولاقوات ولارياسات تنزع حبك يا راعي


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2014)

انا مش قادر خد شيل عني
تعبان مليان بالالامات 
و باركني و بلاش تلعني
اصل انا مش ناقص لعنات
انا مين انا غير شجرة تين
و اللي يقربلي يلاقيني
ورق اخضر ياما مغطيني
بس مفيش جوايا ثمار


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 يوليو 2014)

ياللي مش لاقي لحياتك اي معنى
ايوة عايش بس عيشة بطعم موت
كل ما تفوق من جراحك تلقى طعنة
والصراخ جوة قلبك مالو صوت
والالم باين عليك والدمع مالي عينيك
قوم تعالى لللي حبك قوم تعالى للمسيح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يوليو 2014)

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح 
علوا الالة بنغمكم 
نادوا الابطال ابطالة 
يمشوا بصليب ادامكوا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يوليو 2014)

لسة اول سطر فاضي
لسة 100 موضوع قصادي
بس قبل أي حاجة
تبقي عني يارب راضي​


----------



## DODY2010 (6 أغسطس 2014)

جاى وبولع شمعة ياعدرا ... قدام صورتك انتى ادرى
مش محتاجة اقولك مالى ... مانتى امى وعارفة حالى


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أغسطس 2014)

برفع ليك صلواتي..يامرتبلي حياتي
يسوع وقت ضيقاتي ..شخصك تعزياتي
العدرا اما بتطلب عشاني
تبدد صعوباتي​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أغسطس 2014)

ربي يسوعي الغالي مفيش زيه حبيب
مهاه تهون الغربة ويهون حمل الصليب
محلى العشرة وياه يسوع رب السما
يبارك الحياة والعيشة حلوة معاه
انا عايش في حماه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

أرحامنا. 
أرحامنا 
أرحمنا يا الله الأب يا ضابت الكل 
أرحامنا 
أرحامنا 
أرحامنا يا الله مخلصنا 
أرحامنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

يا نبع المحبه وحدك ساكن قلبئ 
لا تتخلى عنا.  عينك على وطنا 
بالأيام الصعبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أكتوبر 2014)

يا يسوع معاك بلاقى بيتى و بلاقى ليا عنوان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2014)

طوبي لاناس عزهم بك طرق بيتك في قلوبهم 
عابرين وادي البكاء يصيرونة ينبوعا لهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا 
واثق يك انك هتكمل 
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا وانتا القلب اللي بيتحمل 
شكرا ليك ياللي بترعاني ياللي ايدي دايما رفعاني 
رغم ان انا بتغير دايما اغنت امين ما بتتغيرشي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2014)

وسط الاحبة يحضر بالبركات يغمر 
تعزية وفرحا من جودةينهمر 
لسنا لنا موسي اذا ولا ايليا معة 
لسنا نريد ان نري الا يسوع وحدة 
طوبي لمن تنل حتي ينير المحفل طوبي لمن في وسطنا 
طوبي لساكن السماء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

حررنى يسوع 
 حررنى يسوع 
 من عبوديه ابليس
 حررنى يسوووووع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*محتاجينلك لمسة منك تجبر القلب الكسير
تحضن التايه تضمه تتفتح عين الضرير
لمسة منك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

* ياللى مت بدالى وشايل كل أحمالى 
فى السما بتشفع فىّ 
عمرى ضاع واشتريته قلبى تاه ولقيته 
وفتحت لى عينيه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*ياإلااااااااااااهى أنا قلبى يسجد ليك ياإلاااااااهى أنا قلبى يخضع ليك 
ياحمل مذبوح عنى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*ليك المجد والكرامة والبهاء ليك علامة 
سلطانك بيحررنى 
ليك القوة والجلال م البشر ابرع جمال 
نعمتك بتغيرنى *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

غالي عليك ربي انا غالي عليك
و غلوتي مش في دي محبتك لي
حطتني جوة قلبك و شلتني في عينيك
غالي عليك​


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*انت اقوووى 
انت اعظظظم 
انت حى 
وانت تقدر
انت صخرة 
انت ملجأ 
انت فوق حد التصور 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

إني لرافع عينيّ إلى السماء
ويداي ممدودتان إليك يا ربّ العلى
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي

في وقت ضيقي بحثت عن النجاة
فجئت إليك قائلًا يا ربّ الحياة
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي

آتي إليك في هيكل قدسك
وأجثو خاشعًا أمام عرش مجدك
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي

ربي يسوعي يا ربّ صخرتي
عزي وترسي عليك اتكل قلبي
اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعاي​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أكتوبر 2014)

حبيبي اعطاني عطيه 
اعطاني تذكره سماويه
علي حساب دمه الغالي
ملك الحياة الابديه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

أدخل لقدسك... أترجى وجهك... طالبا حضور روحك
أنت الهي... ملجأي وصخرة.. خلاصي ممن أخاف​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

فتعال .. بروحك.. أبصر.. مجدك
الأااااااان سلطااااان الله.. لنا شفااااء من يدك
الأاااااان أنهاااااار مياه.. لنا حيااااااااة بروحك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ربي أنت نهر تفيض بالحب تثمر فيَ فرحا ً
أنت سلامي.. فيك أماني.. ليس لي سواك يا الله​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*أهديك كل المجد و الكرامة .... ارفع يداي نحوك*</SPAN></B>​*واسبح اسمك.... *​​* أنت عظيم ليس مثلك يا رب*​*تصنع العجائب............ تصنع العجائب*​*أنت عظيم ليس مثلك يا رب تستطيع كل شيء*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*- فوق الجميع نرفع اسمك ربًا قدير للأبد ملكك*

*دومًا أمين نثق بك نعظمك من مثلك*​

*القرار-(يسوع اِسمك عظيم)*3*
نسجد لكَ فاسمك عظيم  يسوع أنت  ملكي​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

فوْقَ الجَميع أرْفعُ اسمك لِلأبدِ أعلن  مجدك​أخضع لك  يَا رَب  وأهتف منْ كلِّ القلب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*وعندما  نعلن  اسْمك  تنحني كل الأرض لك*
تسجد   كل  الجبال    وتهتف لك البحار​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنت عظيم ليس مثلك يا رب*
*تصنع العجائب............ تصنع العجائب*
*أنت عظيم ليس مثلك يا رب تستطيع كل شيء*​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

فرحان بيك وانا ماشى معاك فى طريقك انا بستناك
ولو انت ادتنى الحرية انا بختار افضل وياك
يلى مراحمك دى ابدية .. شيلانى بعطف وحنية
وانا مسواش ابدا وبقولك نعمتك دى يارب غنية
الاعمى بيشوف النور والمزدرى من الناس مقبول
والخاطى لما بيتألم ترفعه بأيدك علطووول ..........


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انت جيلى بقوة عظيمة ترس ورمح يهدوا سدود
وبتعاير شعب الهى مع انك انسان محدود
اما انا جى بقوة ربى خالق كل حياة ووجود
علشان كده جيلك مش خايف واثق ان الله موجوود ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*الرب في علاه مكلل ببهاء عظيم القدرة شديد الرفعة*
*يلتف بالمجد والظلمة تختفي من وجه ذا الإله*
*القرار - عظيم يا الله .. كم أنت عظيم يا الله*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*من جيل لجيل يملك والكل سيخضع للألف والياء الكائن للأبد*
*الآب السمائي الابن السرمدي الروح الأزلي*

*- أنت ملك الملوك مستحق السجود*
*وستبصر الغيوم كم أنت عظيم عظيم*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا ابقى ايه .. انا ابقى مين 
عشان اله الكون يعرفني ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

* لمسة شفاء ... لمسة حياة ... تلمسني بإيدك ده أنت الإله أنا عندى إيمان ... تشفيني الآن ... لو هالمس ثوبك ما أنت الحنان*

*القرار - اشفيني ... من كل ضعف في اشفيني ... م الشهوة وم الخطية اشفيني ... محتاج لك يا فادي اشفيني ... اشفيني ... اشفيني*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*جاي لك بذنوب ... ندمان وباتوب ... طالب غفرانك بدم المصلوب بامسك في إيديك ... وبصدق فيك ... يايسوع اشفيني أنا راجع ليك*


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)

من اجمل مارنمت --- فيروز ---

أومن أن خلف الحبات الوادعات تزهو جنات
أومن أن خلف الريح الهوجاء شفاه تتلو الصلاة 
أومن ان القلب الملقی في الاحزان يلقی الحنان
...​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2014)

يا مسيحاً جئت نوراً كي تنيرَ العالمين
 جئتَ حباً جئتَ صفحاً جئت سلوى البائسين
 -جئت تلقي الظلم عنا عن شعوب كادحين
 كي يسود الحب فينا ان ثبتنا مخلصين​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اني لرافع عيناي الي السماء 
ويداي ممدودتان .. اليك يا رب العلا 
اسمع صلاتي .. واستجيب دعااااي .. 

في وقت ضيقي .. بحثت عن النجاة 
ف جئت اليك ..
صارخا يارب الحياااة 
اسمع صلاتي .. واستجيب دعااااااي ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*خطة عظيمة مدبرهالي
رحله عمر انت رسمهالي
ساعدني يارب اعيشلك عالي
فوق العالم فوق احوالي ..
*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2015)

يا رب الأرباب ويا معطي الحياة
يامرشد الدروب ومخلص الشعوب و يا غافر الاثام 
امنحنا السلام يا سيد السلام ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## بطرس2015 (26 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة من تأليفي يا رب تعجبكم 

يسوع يا رب المجد يا غالي 
معك أمشي في طريقي لا أبالي 
أعيش من أجل اسمك العالي 
تفديك نفسي في الحياة ومالي

................................................................................................................

من أجلي جئت تفديني بجسدك 
علمتني بالحب وفهمت قصدك 
إقبل صلاتي وأقبلني بمجدك
إبناً محباً مخلصاً بمقام عبدك

....................................................................................................................

قبلتني وأنا قبلتك يا مسيح
ولمست قلبي بعد أن كان جريح 
ولممت شملي بحبك الدافي المريح
وبنور روحك منحتني الدرب الصحيح

...............................................................................

يا رب بارك حياتي في خدمتك 
واجعلني ابنا صالحاً بكنيستك 
فأنا المتيم الذائب بمحبتك 
يا من شملت العالمين برحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

في وسط هموم الحياه حبك لي يصون 
عايش بَنعم بالنجاه والايد الحنون​ القرار
تجرح..ايوه!  لكن تعصب تسحق ويداك تشفيان
تفرح لما المؤمن يغلب وتعزيه عند الاحزان​ 2. في وسط الجوع الشديد تفدي من الموت
ولما الحرب  على تزيد سيف الروح بيزود ​ 3. في وسط البريه دايما نفسي تعطش ليك
قلبى يفضل  بيك هيمان تمسكني ايديك​ 4. في وسط شرور الانام بفتكر اللي اهانوك
يمكن  قالوا على كلام لكن انت صلبوك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

.  قانع انا يا رب بماضي حياتي
فرحي بل وكل كربي ضعفي وثباتي
نُصرتي  على العدو او سقوطي مره او خوفي ونجاتي ​ القرار
بجميعها قد  سمحت يداك فلخيري انت تعمل من علاك
فلماذا ارتعب من سهام تقترب بل بترس ايماني  اراك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

.  قانع انا ياربي بحياتي الان
انت امين فى دربي كامل الامانه
حتى ان  ضللت بل تاه قلبي في الزلل تنسى لى الاهانه​ 3.  قانع انا ياربى بما  هو آتِ
اقبل بشكر قلبي حتى للمماتِ
ما دمت انت امرت ومشيئتك فعلت هذه  امنياتي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

بَقدَّر يا غالى ياربى يسوع وقوفك معايا في وادي الدموع     
بَقدَّر وقوفك  وسَندِة كفوفك ونورك في ليلي وضي الشموع        
بَقدَّر يا غالى ياربي يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

1.  لما اقعد معاك ليه فكري يروح بعيد؟
وبدل ما  اصلي لك ذهني يبقي شريد؟ 
مش انت غااااالي على قلبي موضوع امالي شايل  ذنبي؟​ القرار
لازم تغلى فى  عينيَّ اكتر واكتر ومحبتك جوه في قلبي تملا وتكبر
لازم تكون غالي وحبي ليك  يزيد​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

2.  لما اقعد معاك ليه مش بلقى الكلام؟
في ضعفي  بستناك لكن ما فيش سلام؟
مش انت قايل سلامي ليك وانت اللي شايل حملي  عليك؟

​ 3.  لما اقعد معاك فين راح يكون الروح؟
هو اللي  يكلمك ولا تقول الجروح؟
مش انت واعد روحك لينا يرشد يساعد يقوينا؟

​ 4.  لما اقعد معاك ليه بنسى احسانك؟
اشغل قلبي  بسماك فاعيش علشانك
مش انت راجع لينا تاني ونسيب مواجع عالم  فاني؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

*لازم تغلى فى  عينيَّ اكتر واكتر ومحبتك جوه في قلبي تملا وتكبر
لازم تكون غاااااااااااااالي وحبي ليك  يزييييييييييييييييد​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

(يا اللى مش لاقي لحياتك اي معنى
ايوه عايش بس عيشه بطعم موت
كل  ما تفوق من جراحك تلقى طعنه
والصراخ مكتوم في قلبك ماله صوت
(والالم باين  عليك والندم مالي عينيك)2
قوم تعال للي حبك..قوم تعال للمسيح


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2015)

حبيبي اعطاني عطيه 
اعطاني تذكره سماويه
علي حساب دمه الغالي
ملك الحياه الابديه
----
ملك الحياه الابديه 
بدم رب البشريه 
غفر لي كل ذنوبي يسوع 
وفي لحظه فتح لي عنيي 

--------
انا كنت طول العمر اسير
في سجن ابليس الشرير
غفر لي كل ذنوبي يسوع
وفي لحظه فتح لي عنيي​


----------



## انت مهم (11 مارس 2015)

كفايتي في من فدى نفسي من الهلاك
انت سلامي انت عزائي ربي ولا سواك


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)

ربي يسوع من ضلمة قبره​ قام وقيامته قوية قوية​ بعد آلام الصلب وقبره​ فرَّح بقيامته البشرية​ قام وبقوة وبكده هو​ فرَّح بقيامته البشرية​


----------



## انت مهم (31 مارس 2015)

علوت جدا ايها الرب الاله علوت في الارض وفي السماء
علوت جدا ليس مثلك اله علوت جدا ايها الرب الاله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2015)

ايها الفخارى الاعظم انا كلخزفى بين يديك
 عد و اصنعنى وعائا اخر-- مثلما يحلوا فى عينيك


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2015)

كذبوا من قالوا انى وحيد فى الارض 
دون سنيد من هزءو بايمانى بربى المجيد كذبوا فالله يرعانى كما يرعى الاب الاطفال فالله يحمينى اذا سأت بى الاحوال فالهى بقربى يشبعنى بالحبى وينير لى دربى ويحقق الامال 
كذبوا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أبريل 2015)

ياما سمعت عنك من الى حاوليا
و اديتك ضهرى و كان الكلام مش ليا

 او قرار يمكن بعدين افكر فيه
و يجى بكرا و يفضل قلبى معاند ليه

و كان العيشه معاك سراب شايفه بعيييييييييييد
 اوحتى قيد الرفضه و عايز اعيش سعيد

فاكر حياتى معاك نهايه السعاده
 انا الحر و مش هعيش مسلوب الارضه


----------



## soul & life (11 أبريل 2015)

الصلب مكنش ضعف دا حب مينتهيش 
حولت الضعف قوةعلشان احنا نعييش

وانت جوه البستان بأيدين مليانة حنان 
تشفى العبد اللى ضربك تخلق له تانى وداان

الصلب مكنش ضعف دا حب مينتهيش
حولت الضعف قوة علشان احنا نعيش

واللص كمان قبلته لما طلب الملكوت  
كان صلبك هو سفينته يعبر من وادى الموت

الصلب مكنش ضعف دا حب مينتهيش
 حولت الضعف قوة علشان احنا نعيش

تطلب من اجل اللص اللى بصلبك راضيين 
اغفر ليهم يا ابويا دول يمكن مش عارفين 

الصلب مكنش ضعف دا حب مينتهيش
حولت الضعف قوة علشان احنا نعيش


----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)

*ما أحبَّ مساكِنَكَ يا ربَّ الجنود *
*تشتاقُ وتذوبُ نفسي إلى ديارِ الربِ *
*ويرنمُ قلبي وجسمي للإلهِ الحيّ. *
*طوبى لسكّان بيتِكَ فإنهم لا يبرحونَ يسبحونَكَ.*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2015)

حني علينـا مـريم

حني علينا مـريـم           يا من جلاها الاعظـم
يا خير ام ترحــم            انت عزاء الكئيـــــــب
وملجأ الغريـــــــب         فـي ذا حمى النحيــب
نحن بوهدة الشقا          ناؤون عن دار البـقا
متى نفـوز باللقــا         بوجهــك الوسـيــــــــم
في ساحة النعيــم          حيث الهنا مقيــــــــم​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة أترك كل شيء واتبعني
 اترك كلَ شيء وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
  أترك كلَ شيء تعطى كلَ شيء وأحمل الصليبَ تعال
 تجد الراحة والهدوء لن يغيبَ ظنك تعال...
حيث أقِمتَ أقيم أنا لن يغيبَ وجهي تعال 
 أني أخترتُكَ لي عونًا العُلى يدعوكَ تعال
  نظرتُ في عينيكَ وأحببتُكَ عرفتُ مافي قلبِكَ تعال 
 أرضكَ العطشى للحبِ والسلام تصرخُ إليكَ تعال​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة يسوع أنت إلهي
 يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد
 أنت حبيب نفسي أبدًا يسوع أنت من أريد
 أسجد أمامك إلهي أعترف بك ملكي...
ها هي حياتي في يديك إفعل بها ما تريد
 تعال واملك على قلبي أتوق إليك تعال
 ترنّم لك شفتاي أحبك للأبدية
 تنحني لإسمك كل ركبة ويعترف كل لسان
 إسمك يسوع خلاصي أردده في كل حين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ترنيمة يا أول النبع - 
 يا أول النبع يا آخر المدى يا خالق الجمال والبحر والصدى  
 حكيولي عن حبك،  لبعدو عم يرويني  ،
 وحدو اللي رح يبقى  ، رح يبقى، وحدو اللي رح يبقى...
- مرة بهالزمان دخلت عقلبي وغمرني نورك ورحل النسيان
 وضحكت عيني ووصلني صداها لعند السما، لفرح الجنة 
- وعطريق الشوك رافقني صليبك وصار ألم الأرض 
ممزوج بعذابك وجرحك غمر الكون، والدني كلها 
- ويمكن الف مرة تركتك ونسيت العهد وبعيد الخوف 
ياخدني  وما يبقى حدا حدي، ويضلو حبك ناطرني​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 سبتمبر 2015)

في غربتي في هذه الديار
لست الهي ابتغي سواك
يا شبع القلب اليك اشدو
طالبا حياة في رضاك
ما اروع اللقاء بك يا ربي يسوع
ساسبحك طول المدى في سماك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 سبتمبر 2015)

الرب عال الرب عال الرب عال فوق الجبال
ملك عظيم ملك عظيم ملك عظيم لبس الجلال
من مثلك يا ربنا المجيد
تستحق كل التسبيح والتمجيد
هللويا المجد للرب الاله
لكل شئ وهب لنا الحياة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 سبتمبر 2015)

احبك يا مصدر النجاة والعزاء
وحبك ملاني حب وعطاء
وحبك خلاني انتظرك باشتهاء
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا خالقي ومبدعي العجيب
وحبك انسكب في بانسكاب عجيب
وحبك خلاني اختارك اغلى نصيب
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا اللي مت عني على الصليب
احبك يا اللي احتملت الهوان من اجلي والالم الرهيب
وحبك شفاني ورواني يا احلى طبيب
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا صاحب القلب الودود
وحبك فاق كل الحدود
وحبك في قلبي دوما يسود
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا طبيبي ودوائي
احبك انت وحدك شفائي
وحبك وحدك سر برائي
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا اللي حبيتني لذاتي
وحبك وراني قد ايه غلاوتي
وحبك خلاني اشدو ليك دوما بحبي
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك ما اعظم اعمالك
احبك ما اعدل احكامك
وحبك خلاني امشي خلفك
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك ما الذ طعمك
احبك ما اشهى كلامك
احبك عسلا وشهدا يقطر فمك
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك حب عذري على طول
وحبك خلى همومي تزول
وحبك خلى عمري معاك يطول
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا ابو قلب طيوب
وحبك خلى روحي تذوب
وحبك خلى قلبي يتوب
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا مالك عمري
احبك يا اللي بايدك امري
وحبك حلاني مسلم ليك امري
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك بكل ثقة واصرار
احبك بكل عز وافتخار
وحبك اعظم قوة للانتصار
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار

احبك يا سبب وجودي
وحبك سر قوتي وجودي
وحبك نبع فرحي وسروري
حبيبي يا يسوع البار حبيبي يا يسوع البار


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2015)

يعجز كلامى قدام محبتك
 تغمر كيانى بفيض من نعمتك
 ترعا حياتى  تهدى خطواتى
تفضل تصوووون مهما يكون


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

ماتعولش الهم وماتخفش
ربنا موجود


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2016)

ترنيمة  عالم جديد يشرق من قلبك
 عالم جديد يشرق من قلبك عالم جديد يبنيه حبك
 عالم جديد يمحي آلامنا عالم جديد ابدي.
ذاك ملك يسوع حيث لا بغض لا انين لا آلام...
حيث لا طفل لا رضيع يجوع كل نسمة تشدو لحن السلام
 ذاك حب وفير حيث لا قمح ينتهي بعد الحصاد
 حيث لا صبح يختفي خلف الجبال حيث لا صمت لا حدود لا بلاد​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2016)

يا سبب وجودى -- ليك سجودى
فديتنى بدم صليبك --فكيت قيودى
وحدك فادى --حقك حريه
نلت فى حبك براءه و حياه ابديه 
دمك غطانى-- برك كسانى
 حبك نجانى و ملا قلبى اغانى
عايش فى خيرك و لا هعبد غيرك
حاضر فى حياتى و ايامى  و مالينى عبيرك
ساكن فى قلبى -- ملكك يا ربى 
لاهاتسبنى و لا هاسيبك و ده عهد ابدى


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2016)

بمغارة بقلب صخور  ولد رب المحبة        شق العتمة وشعشع نور حتى ينورلي دربي.
صوت من السما يرنم ويبشر كل الايمان     يتمجد اسم الله وعلى الرض يحل السلام
رب الاكوان تجلى وتحقق كل الكلام          الله ما بيترك شعبه الله بيحب الانسان
مريم فرحت بالمولود مار يوسف حدا موجود  نجمة ضوت عتم الليل قالت انو راح الويل
حكيت عن طفل زغير بميلادو الكون تغير      ناطرينو من جيل لجيل يا اهلا بعمانوئيل.​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

احفظ بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك
جايين بنبض القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2016)

قلبي مهيا مغارة          ربي عملي زيارة 
 من شمسك نورني          ومليني حرارة 
1- ضلك طل عليي          ولا تكون عني بعيد ...
فرحه وجودك فيّ          متل ليالي العيد
2- أيامي حليها          وضوي هالعتمات 
 وشفافي روّيها          من أصفى البسمات 
3- مقياس المحبي          نحب بلا مقياس
 خليني يا ربي          متلك حب الناس​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2017)

ما أحلي أن نجتمع معًا
 ما اجتمع باسمي اثنان معًا
يا رب تعال الآن هنا
 من روحك املأنا فرحًا
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2017)

*فديت ربي حياتي جددت كل كياني ابهجت اعماق قلبي فكيف يخفي لساني 
	سانشر اسمك حولي يا رب وسع تخومي 

	القرار 
	طول الزمان اجعل معي يديك انت الضمان متكل عليك 
(في كل ان يا رب وسع تخومي) 2 *​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2017)

(سأرفع عيني إلي السموات لأن هناك يسكن قلبي )2
( هنا أتأمل في الباقيات )2 وأشغل بالبر من أجل ربي
أنا عابر لا أريد ربوعاً فلا بيت لي في سنين إغترابي
( فلي موطناً في بلادي يسوع )2 ( آراه اذا ما خلعت ترابي )​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2017)

​*عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي
	أنت الرحيم امسك بيدي
	أنت الهادي والرافع أعلامي

	هاك يديّ حاملتين أوزاري
	وهاك لساني وعقلي وقلبي
	أخطأت إليك فلا ترمني
	للنعمة للنور للحب أرجعني​*


----------



## فهد العنزي (8 مارس 2017)

جايلك بذنوب ندمان وبتوب طالب غفرانك بدم المصلوب بامسك بيديك وبصدق فيك يسوع اشفيني انا راجع ليك


----------



## انت مهم (3 مايو 2018)

انت ليك بحياتي خطه خليني اقبل ما فيها
حلوه مره مره حلوه بس لازم هتعديها 
يا الهي يا حبيبي من ايديك قابل وراضي 
راح أقول لنفسي طيعي انت بتبدل رمادي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2018)

*من أنا لأصير 	من شعبك منْ دُعىّ عليهم اسمك
**	عجبًا هل دعوتني أنا لأكون ملكًا لك
	هل لغريبٍ لضالٍ أثيمٍ أن ينتمي للمليك ؟
	عرفتني كم أنك رحيمٌ إذ غر ستني في كرمتك
	ق (مبارك اسم الرب) كل ما في باطني يقول مبارك اسم الرب
+أظهرت لي عظيم رحمتك بسفك دماء الحمل
	حبك يفوقُ كل خيالي بجملتي أباركك
	مجدًا لك قد انشق الحجاب وأعلنت لنا سرك
	الآن أصرخ يا أبا الآب مجدًا فقد صرتُ لك*


----------



## انت مهم (7 يونيو 2018)

سلمت امري في يديك وانني راض وصابر
راض بما يرضيك ربي مخلصي راض وشاكر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

اشفينى من كل ضعف فيا 
اشقينى من القسوه و من الخطيه 
 اشفينى محتجلك يا فاديا 
اشفينى اشفينى اشفينى


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

اوعى تاجل مين رح يضمن عمرك تاني
اوعى مين يضمن عمره ثواني 
دلوقتي عندك فرصة يمكن آخر فرصة
الباب مفتوح قدامك ما تاجلش لبكرة


----------



## انت مهم (8 يونيو 2018)

امر بالبركة في أيامنا ارجع بمراحمك واحيينا
اشراقة وجهك نستنى ونتوب وتعالج اراضينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يونيو 2018)

فيك يايسوع ... فيك حرية فيك شفاء فيك سلام... فيك حياة .. فيك يايسوع


----------



## انت مهم (9 يونيو 2018)

يا للي حولت المراره اللي في حياتي لترنيمات
حتى ضعفي وجهل قلبي ما منعش الاحسانات


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2018)

ماتعولش الهم ربنا موجود
دى الهم حي ما بينامش ومالهش حدود
اطمن روح لطبيب الروح


----------



## انت مهم (15 يونيو 2018)

بنحط حياتنا قدامك ونسلم كل الأيام
جايين لك نشتاق نبقى لك خارجين من دنيا الاوهام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2018)

بقدر يا غالى يا ربى يسوع ... وقوفك معايا فى وأدى الدموع 
بقدر وقوفك و سندت كفوفك ونورك فى ليلى و ضى الشموع


----------



## انت مهم (16 يونيو 2018)

انا مستنيك تعمل بايديك وفي وسط ظروفي تشجعني 
جاي لك يا يسوع باطلب بخشوع من كل همومي ترفعني


----------



## اني بل (17 يونيو 2018)

سنين طويلة مضت والرب معتني بيا
وكل يوم محمول ع الأذرع الابدية
ويسوع بيده ماسكني في مراع خضر رابضني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2018)

ما لي سواك يا سيدي حياتي رضاك يا سيدي ) 
انت متكلي .. تطمئن نفسي(حلو ما اشهاك يا سيدي نفسي لا تسلاك يا سيدي ) 
تفرح قلبي.. انرت لي دربي
(حينما القاك يا سيدي عذب ما احلاك يا سيدي) 
تبدد همي.. تفرج عني
(في وسط الاشاك يا سيدي عيناي تراك يا سيدي ) 
تضمد جرحي.. تجدد فرحي
(نفسي في حماك يا سيدي عيني لعلاك يا سيدي ) 
قوتي حبك.. صخرتي وعدك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2018)

لست لذاتي وشهواتي بل ها حياتي ملكك
 يا رب إني لك أعني وخذ يدي بيدك


----------



## انت مهم (27 يوليو 2018)

ادخلني يارب عمق الحجال فانت الحبيب وانت الجمال
وما طعم حياتي وما نفع غاياتي 
ان لم تحيي الهي فيا هنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2018)

يا أيها الحى الذى حى بداخلى ... مادمت حى سيدى فلا انكسار لى


----------



## انت مهم (30 يوليو 2018)

دايما بجواري عن يميني ويساري
دا يسوع الغالي السهران علي


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2019)

يا ابانا لست ادري .. كيف كان عمري يجري 
 دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي ... 
لكني الان ابنك .. انت ترعاني بحبك.. 
لن اخاف ابدا 
 لانك تمسك يميني ... 
سأسبحك . واهتف لك .. 
للأبد انا لك 
 للأبدِ ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)

حاجتي دوما اليك راحتي في راحتيك 
	كل امري في يديك حبيبي يا يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)

*حاسس بحبك لامس وجودك جوه حياتي عايش وعودك
فرحة وفايحة ريحة بخورها مالية ياربي سمايا بنورها
تعلن تمللي ياربي وجودك*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

*عالم بجهلي حاسس بضعفي .. قلبي تملي يسامح ويعفي
ورغم إني خاطي مادد لي إيديك .. مدبر حياتي شايلني في عينيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)

* حاسس بوجودك في حياتي شاعر بحنانك يا يسوع
حبك يروي عطش ايامي ويشبعني من بعد الجوع*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2019)

*حالًا تعالوا إلى المسيحْ
    فهو الذي لطفه يريحْ
* 

*يا من تعبتمْ بحملكمْ
    من حمله ثقيلْ
*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)

*-      كل ما تطلع شمس نهارك*
    بسمع قلبي يسبح إسمك
       وأسمع صوتك ربي بيهمس
    عمري في يوم ما              إتخلي عنك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)

*حب المسيح اطيب لقلبي من عطف البشر 
	لقد فداني بالدما وحبه لا يندثر *​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)

*عمري كله ليك حياتي ملك ليك وفي وقت ضعفي بالاقيك
زد ايماني فيك حتى في وقت الضيق هافضل عايش مستنيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2019)

*حبك يا رب لى            فوق عقلي ما يتصور*
    ودايمًا دايمًا دايمًا            مهتم بىّ مهتم بىّ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)

حاجتي دوما اليك راحتي في راحتيك 
	كل امري في يديك حبيبي يا يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي + ياللي عمرك ما بتنساني
 مهما بيكبر همسي ويأسي + تعزياتك ماليه كياني​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)

حبك لي يارب ف كل زمان بيحوطني زي سور عظيم
أتسند عليه وأبقى فرحان وأفضل جنبه مطمن وسليم
2- مهما حصل لي أنا مش زعلان ولا بافكر بكره إيه هايكون
لو كان فيه تفاصيل أو كتر كلام برضه كلامك هو اللي مضمون​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)

رافع لك صلواتي صبح وليل سامع صوتك لي في الإنجيل
بيطمني وهو لي دليل إن عمري معاك يفضل جميل​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)

أدخل لقدسك... أترجى وجهك... طالبا حضور روحك
 أنت الهي... ملجأي وصخرة.. خلاصي ممن أخاف​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)

يا رب الأرباب ويا معطي الحياة
يامرشد الدروب 
ومخلص الشعوب و يا غافر الاثام 
امنحنا السلام يا سيد السلام ​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)

1- حبك ساكن قلبي وجاذبني إليك ما برتاح يا ربي إلا في قربي ليك
حارسني في دخولي وخروجي بعينيك بالرحمة محاوطني حافظني بأيديك
يا يسوع بأجيلك أعبدك وأحكيلك عند قدميك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)

فاتت سنة من عمري ياربي طول السنة وأنا شايفك جنبي
ماشي معاك بأجري وراك وانت في ايدك تحفظ نفسي
ماشي معاك بأجري وراك وانت في ايدك تحفظ نفسي
سنه مليانه بالحب ياربي رقة قلبك أسرت قلبي​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2020)

غالبين غالبين إحنا بيسوع واحنا عابرين وادي الدموع

ومفديين بدم ثمين وثابتين في الرب يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2020)

نأتي إليك يا ملك الملوك
          بنفخة من فمك تخلق حياتنا
          بلمسة من يدك تجدد قوتنا

نأتي ونركع ونسجد لك)2
بجمرة مذبحك تطهر شفاهنا
          فاقبل تسبيحنا وسجودنا​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)

ثابت فيك قلبي يا الهي يا معين
انت نوري انت عوني لك شكري كل حين
أرنم لك .. ارفع اسمك .. أدخل قدسك
أدخل فى كل حين
( أنت لى حصن حصين .. لك شكري كل حين )​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)

ثابتٌ عَلَى مَواعِيدِ يَسْوعْ       لاِسْمِهِ أُنْشِدُ ما بَينَ الجُمُوع
لا أُزَعْزَعُ وَلَيْسَ مَا يَروعْ  ثَابِتٌ عَلَى وُعُودِ الله​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2020)

يا ايها الحى الذى حى بداخلى -- مادمت حيا سيدى فلا انكسار لى  ---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2020)

يا ابانا لست ادرى كيف كان العمر يجرى دون ان ادرك انك انت ابى
...........
سااسبحك و اهتفو لك للابدى انا لك للابادىىىى


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

يا أحن القلوب .. خالقنا وفادينا 
	يا صبرك علينا .. يا ماحي الذنوب​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

​​​يا أمنا، يا أمنا، يا مريم       العذراء
شريكةٌ،       شريكةٌ، أنت في الفداء
شفيعة       لنا، يا أمنا باليسر والصعاب
يا       أمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

عالم جديد يشرق من قلبك عالم 	جديد يبنيه حبك 
عالم جديد يمحي آلامنا عالم جديد 	ابدي​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

ما أبهاك ما أبهاك           ما أروعك ما أشهاك
	أنت القدوس     مستحق وحدك     كل الكرامة و السلطان​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

ما أحب مساكنك يارب الأكوان
تتوق نفسي شوقاً إلى ديارك
ويرنم قلبي وجسمي للإله الحي​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

اهديني برأيك وأنا بهرب من 	ضعفي لحضنك بأمان
	وذكرني انه اللي بيطلب لازم يطلب بالايمان
	وفيه راح ينقل الجبال​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)

حينما أسير في 	وسط الشدائد
	قيد وسدود همّ وصعاب
	ما دمت معي سلامك فيّ ساكن
	يكسر القيود ويفتح الأبواب​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

أنت نوري يا 	إلهي.. أنت خلاصي وملجأي

	كل الوجود وحدك.. الدفء والحنان قربك​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)

-(سأسبح وأبارك     وأرنم للرب  
فهو سيدي وهو ملجأي، ترسي وقرن خلاصي)*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)

سبحوا الرب من السماوات سبحوه 	في الأعالي هللويا(3)
- سبحيه أيتها الشمسُ والقمرُ سبحيهِ يا جميعَ كواكبِ النورْ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)

سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم 	احمدوه يا كل الشعوب
لان رحمته قد قويت علينا وامانة الرب الى الدهر​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)

يا رب فيك راحتى     و شهوتى
و إن يمضى عمرى     فيك عمرى يبتدى​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)

يا أمِ 	المعونةِ يا أمِ الدني​يا عذراء الحنونةِ علينا تحنني يا أمِ الدني​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)

كل ما تطلع شمس نهارك
    بسمع قلبي يسبح إسمك
       وأسمع صوتك ربي بيهمس
    عمري في يوم ما              إتخلي عنك
    القرار​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)

لا أملك غيرك أبي أنا أحبك
لا، لا تتركني لا تبعد عني​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)

إن تبعنا الحبيبْ
    بخضوعٍ في وادي الدموعْ
    نسكنُ في حماه


حاملينَ الصليبْ
    إذا حزنا رضاهْ
    آمنين دومًا في يسوعْ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)

1. وا حبيبي وآ حبيبي
من شجاك من سقاك
يا حبيبي أي ذنب
أنت مجهود جريح



أي حال أنت فيه
كأس خل ترتضيه
قد صنعت أو كريه
ليس فيك من شفاء​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2020)

ثابتٌ عَلَى مَواعِيدِ يَسْوعْ       لاِسْمِهِ أُنْشِدُ ما بَينَ الجُمُوع
لا أُزَعْزَعُ وَلَيْسَ مَا يَروعْ  ثَابِتٌ عَلَى وُعُودِ الله​


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي
 يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد​


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)

*حاسس بحبك لامس وجودك جوه حياتي عايش وعودك
** فرحة وفايحة ريحة بخورها مالية ياربي سمايا بنورها
 تعلن تمللي ياربي وجودك*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)

قلبي مهيا مغارة          ربي عملي زيارة 
 من شمسك نورني          ومليني حرارة​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)

دافع عنى انت حامى بايدك انت 					يوم انا مظلوم
					استر قلبى انت دارى عيوبى انت لو حت عندك يوم​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)

عجيب يا ربي في حكمتك                          فعدلك يقضي برحمتك
    عجيب وأنت تصنع خلاصًا                         بمن رفض يومًا طاعتك​


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)

ياللي أمامك حياتي     من قبل تكويني
    مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني أيامي وسنيني​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)

ربي أنت نهر تفيض بالحب تثمر فيَ فرحا ً
 أنت سلامي.. فيك أماني.. ليس لي سواك يا الله​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)

ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل 
 انت الفرح فى وقت بكايا انت القلب اللى بيتحمل​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2020)

*ضاقت الدنيا قصادي واتقفلت الابواب
 لكن انت يا رب فاتح ليا اعظم باب*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)

*ما أحبَّ مساكِنَكَ يا ربَّ الجنود 
**تشتاقُ وتذوبُ نفسي إلى ديارِ الربِ *​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)

طهرني يارب من كل إثمي
قدسني يارب غيرن قلبي
1- أنا الضعيف ألتجي إليك
هذي حياتي احفظها لديك​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)

اترك كلَ شيء وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
  أترك كلَ شيء تعطى كلَ شيء وأحمل الصليبَ تعال
 تجد الراحة والهدوء لن يغيبَ ظنك تعال...​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)

أنت وحدك دعوت 
 أنت وحدك رجوت 
 أنت غاية المنئ
 أنت مصدر الهنا...​


----------



## barhom (12 مارس 2020)

هيمي يا نفسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2020)

انا جاى ضعيف قوينى


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)

​​​عجيب يا ربي في حكمتك                          فعدلك يقضي برحمتك
    عجيب وأنت تصنع خلاصًا                         بمن رفض يومًا طاعتك​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)

أبارك الرب (في كل حين)

دائمًا (تسبيحه) في فمي
​


----------



## انت مهم (15 مارس 2020)

خليني لما افتح عيني اني أقوم واقعد وياه


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)

ثابتٌ عَلَى مَواعِيدِ يَسْوعْ       لاِسْمِهِ أُنْشِدُ ما بَينَ الجُمُوع
لا أُزَعْزَعُ وَلَيْسَ مَا يَروعْ  ثَابِتٌ عَلَى وُعُودِ الله​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي
 يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)

*ما أحبَّ مساكِنَكَ يا ربَّ الجنود 
**تشتاقُ وتذوبُ نفسي إلى ديارِ الربِ *​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)

*قدام صليبك فى وصف فداك
**اديتنى كل نقطه من دماك*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2020)

فوق الجميع نرفع اسمك ربًا قدير للأبد ملكك
دومًا أمين نثق بك نعظمك من مثلك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2020)

سلامي أُعطِيكُم سلامي يَدُوم ، 
سلامَ المَحبَّة سلامَ الأُخُوَّةِ بَينَ الشعْوب ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)

مالى سواك ياسيدى
+حياتى رضاك يا سيدى​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2020)

قامَ المسيحُ قامَ، ربُّ الحياةِ  قامَ ردَّ لنا الأمانَ، والحبَّ والسَّلامَ
سبحانَهُ افتدانا، خُبزًا حَيًّا  أعطانا ردَّ لنا الأمانَ، والحبَّ والسَّلامَ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2020)

لكَ التسبيحُ والشكران لكَ المجدُ يا خالقَ الأكْوان
	بَعْدَكَ يا فادي الكونِ بالكونِ 
هادينا غيرُكَ ما ألنا عونٌ يسوعُ قوّينا​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)

مبارك الرب صخرتي رحمتي وملجأي
عليك توكلت يا الله أرنم لك ترنيمة جديدة​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)

ما أحبَّ مساكنكَ يا ربَ الأكوان...
تذوب نفسي شوقًا إلى ديارك.​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

ربي جسدك مأكل حقا .. 
ربي دمكَ مشرب حقا طوبى لمَن يرتوي منهما​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)

سبحوا الرب 
            لأن رحمته 


يا جميع الأمم 
            قويت علينا 


ولتباركه كل الشعوب 
            وحق الرب للأبد يدوم​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي
 يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2020)

يا ابانا لست ادري .. كيف كان عمري يجري 
 دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي ... 
لكني الان ابنك .. انت ترعاني بحبك.. 
لن اخاف ابدا 
 لانك تمسك يميني ... 
سأسبحك . واهتف لك .. 
للأبد انا لك 
 للأبدِ​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي
	أنت الرحيم امسك بيدي
	أنت الهادي والرافع أعلامي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)

اترك كلَ شيء وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
  أترك كلَ شيء تعطى كلَ شيء وأحمل الصليبَ تعال
 تجد الراحة والهدوء لن يغيبَ ظنك تعال...​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2020)

ويســافـــر بــىّ نـــورك ,,, وأدوق فــــى الرحلـــة شــىء 
 مـن الحق فى حضورك ,,, يشبعنـــــى فـــى الطـــريــق​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يونيو 2020)

يا ابانا لست ادرى --كيف كان عمرى يجرى --دون ان ادرك انك انت ابى
لكنى الان ابنك --انت ترعانك بحبك-- فلن اخاف ابدا لانك تمسك يمينى 

سا اسبحك-- و اهتف لك-- للابدى انا لك-- للابدى​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)

أسبح الرب في حياتي
أرنم لإلهي مادمت موجوداً
أسبح الرب في حياتي
فيلذ له نشيدي وأنا أفرح بالرب
أسبح الرب في حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)

حبٌك يا مريم 	غايةُ المُنى
	يا أُمَّ المعظَّم كوني أُمنَا
	انت عذراء انت امنا
اعطانا اياكِ في شخصِ الحبيب
	انت عذراء انت امنا
	كالام الحنونة بكِ نسعين
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)

راجع بعد سنين الغربة وشايف في البرية طريق
صانع أمر جديد في حياتي بعد ماكنت في وهم غريق​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

يا ابانا لست ادري .. كيف كان عمري يجري 
 دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي ... 
لكني الان ابنك .. انت ترعاني بحبك.. 
لن اخاف ابدا 
 لانك تمسك يميني ... 
سأسبحك . واهتف لك .. ​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

(لإسمك يا فادينا  بصدق اتينا وشوق القلب ليك
ورفعنا عينينا  عليك إدينا  نشوفك نفرح بيك)​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

وباءٌ يملأ الارض ، وضيقٌ عنه لا نرضى . 
غدونا كلنا مرضى ، وليس فينا ، سواكِ من يداوينا .​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

رافع لك صلواتي صبح وليل سامع صوتك لي في الإنجيل
 بيطمني وهو لي دليل إن عمري معاك يفضل جميل​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

من لي سواك يحميني
 من كل شر قائما
 من لي سواك يرويني
 من كل نبع فائضا
 انت الهي لا سواك
 انت الهي لا سواك​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)

أنشد نشيد الحرية   	 والعتق من العبودية 
نلت السعادة الأبدية   	 حررني يسوع
  -(حررني يسوع حررني يسوع  من عبودية 	إبليس حررني يسوع)​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)

يا رب الأرباب ويا معطي الحياة
 يامرشد الدروب 
ومخلص الشعوب و يا غافر الاثام 
 امنحنا السلام يا سيد السلام​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2020)

يا مسيحاً جئت نوراً كي تنيرَ العالمين
 جئتَ حباً جئتَ صفحاً جئت سلوى البائسين
-جئت تلقي الظلم عنا عن شعوب كادحين
 كي يسود الحب فينا ان ثبتنا مخلصين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)

رافع لك صلواتي صبح وليل سامع صوتك لي في الإنجيل
 بيطمني وهو لي دليل إن عمري معاك يفضل جميل​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2020)

*عالم بجهلي حاسس بضعفي .. قلبي تملي يسامح ويعفي
 ورغم إني خاطي مادد لي إيديك .. مدبر حياتي شايلني في عينيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)

أسبح الرب مدى الحياة
 أبارك اسمه في كل حين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2020)

يا مسيحاً جئت نوراً كي تنيرَ العالمين
 جئتَ حباً جئتَ صفحاً جئت سلوى البائسين
-جئت تلقي الظلم عنا عن شعوب كادحين
 كي يسود الحب فينا ان ثبتنا مخلصين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2020)

*يا مريم يا ام الله اسمك بالمجد اتجلى 
 ام الفادي وام الكون وام المسكونة كلها*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)

مستنيك تعمل بايديك وفي وسط ظروفي تشجعني 
جاي لك يا يسوع باطلب بخشوع من كل همومي ترفعني​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)

سنين طويلة مضت والرب معتني بيا
 وكل يوم محمول ع الأذرع الابدية​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)

أبناء أم واحدة
شِعارُنا سامٍ صريح الملكُ للمسيح
	أشدوا أناشيد المديح النصرُ للمسيح​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)

انت وحدك دعوت ، انت وحدك رجوت ، 
انت غايه المنى ، انت مصدر الهنا​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2020)

لاَ سِوَاكَ رَبيَّ
مَنْ لىِ هُناَ أَوْ فٍى اُلسَّماَ
لِكنَّنِي طُولَ اُلْمَدَي
وَأَنْتَ قَدْ أَمْسَكْتَيِ​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2020)

راجع لك أنا     تاني من همي وكل أحزاني
      ودعت العالم الفاني وإحفظني يا ربي يسوع​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 أغسطس 2020)

ما في شئ يشغل بالي المسيح مدبر احوالي
عزمي على السما طوالي حررني يسوع
هاعيش حياتي متهني مجئ حبيبي مستني
نفسي وروحي بتغني حررني يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)

دومًا تسبيحه في فمي
 عظموه مجدوه معي​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)

عجيب يارب فى حكمتك
 عجيب وأنت تصنع خلاصًا
 عجيب وقد صرت أنت الذبيحة​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أغسطس 2020)

هافضل ابنك راحتي في حضنك طول ما الدم هو هو السور
فافضل ابنك راحتي في حضنك وباعلن ان العدو مأسور
قادر اغفر كل اساءة كل جرح في قلبي حتى لو بقاله زمان
بمعونتك ربي يسوع هاقدر انسى كل الماضي وباعلن حبك والغفران​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)

لكَ الحبُّ والشكران ... دومًا يا سرَّ القربان 
 يا مليكَ الحبِّ يا من حبُّهُ شاءَ الفداء
 لكَ نجثو ونشيدُ لحنَ حبٍّ ووفاء​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)

انت وحدك دعوت ، انت وحدك رجوت ، 
انت غايه المنى ، انت مصدر الهنا​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب الأرباب ويا معطي الحياة
يامرشد الدروب ومخلص الشعوب و يا غافر الاثام 
امنحنا السلام يا سيد السلام ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)

سبحوا كل البرايا سر  فادينا المجيد
امدحوا لحما ودمًا  لخطايانا يبيد
لفدانا ذو المعالي سن ذا  العهد السعيد​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)

نشكر ونسجد يا خالقنا الى اسمك
 كونك يا رب اعطيت لنا هذا سرك​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)

ومعاك غيرت حياتي وبدلت كل اتجهاتي 
	وملكته جوه بقلبي وفي اسمه بلقي نجاتي​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي
 يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)

اترك كلَ شئٍ وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
 أترك كلَ شئ تعطى كلَ شئ وأحمل الصليبَ تعال​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي
 يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2020)

لاَ سِوَاكَ رَبيَّ
مَنْ لىِ هُناَ أَوْ فٍى اُلسَّماَ
لِكنَّنِي طُولَ اُلْمَدَي
وَأَنْتَ قَدْ أَمْسَكْتَيِ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2020)

اترك كلَ شئٍ وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
 أترك كلَ شئ تعطى كلَ شئ وأحمل الصليبَ تعال​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

يا أحن القلوب .. خالقنا وفادينا 
	يا صبرك علينا .. يا ماحي الذنوب​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

-(سأسبح وأبارك     وأرنم للرب  
فهو سيدي وهو ملجأي، ترسي وقرن خلاصي)*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2020)

سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم 	احمدوه يا كل الشعوب
 لان رحمته قد قويت علينا وامانة الرب الى الدهر​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2020)

خالق الاكوان مالك الاقدار 
	لاسمك الاسمى تخر الارض والافلاك 
	يا ضيا الازمان مصدر الانوار 
	مبدع الانسان لاسمك التسبيح ​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (17 أغسطس 2020)

كيف اخاف ف الطريق
وانت لي نبع الرجاء
كيف بدونك اسير
في عالم بلا عزاء


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2020)

شِعارُنا سامٍ صريح الملكُ للمسيح
	أشدوا أناشيد المديح النصرُ للمسيح​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)

أُبارِكُ الربَّ في كلِّ حين، وكلَّ أَوانٍ تَسبيحاتُهُ في فَمي.
 + بالرّبِ تَفتَخِرُ نَفسي فَليَسْمعِ المساكينُ ويَفرَحوا​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2020)

شِعارُنا سامٍ صريح الملكُ للمسيح
	أشدوا أناشيد المديح النصرُ للمسيح​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

كلمتك مصباح لخطاي ونور لسبيلي "​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

يا أمنا، يا أمنا، يا مريم       العذراء
 شريكةٌ،       شريكةٌ، أنت في الفداء
 شفيعة       لنا، يا أمنا باليسر والصعاب
 يا       أمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

توكلنا على الله وهو ملجانا توكلنا على الله لا نَخافُ السوء.
الربُ نجانا من شدائدنا فلنقبل إليهِ ولنسمع لهُ.
صوت الربِ ناعمٌ يدُخُل في الأعماق
 طعمُ الربِّ لذيدُ أشهى من العسلْ
 نيرُ الربِِ طيبٌ حِملُ الربِ خفيفْ
قلبُ الربِِِ وديعٌ طوبى لمن يهواه​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)

حروبٌ تملأ ألارضَ وضيقٌ فيه لا نرضى
 غدوّنا كلنا مرضى وليس فينا
 سواكِ من يداوينا​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)

يا راعى نفسي إني أنادي فانصت 	لصوتي حين أنادى
	خروفي الضال أنني أُسكت صوت الملائكة ولك أُنصت​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2020)

*ما أحبَّ مساكِنَكَ يا ربَّ الجنود 
**تشتاقُ وتذوبُ نفسي إلى ديارِ الربِ *​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2020)

وسط الآلام أراك إلهي وسط الأحزان تعزي حياتي
 وسط الظلام تنير طريقي وسط الأشواك تمسك بيميني​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)

_استمع لي يا إلهي__
و لاسمك لساني يلهج_
_إنني أدعوك في كل مكان
 بالشكر في كل مكان_​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد
 أنت حبيب نفسي أبدًا يسوع أنت من أريد​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)

-(سأسبح وأبارك     وأرنم للرب  
فهو سيدي وهو ملجأي، ترسي وقرن خلاصي)*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 أغسطس 2020)

وانت في الخطية انت غالي علي
وزي العيون انت هاتكون عند رجوعك تاني لي


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2020)

راجع يا ربي وندمان
            جايلك ومحمل أحزان​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 أغسطس 2020)

ان أنسى من امي الحنون احضان ربي لي تصون
فهو ابي الحنون فكيف ينساني
ان نسيت الام الرضيع ربي لا ينساني
ان نسيت الام الولد يسوع يبقى له السند
شعري محصى عنده بالعدد فكيف ينساني
ان نسيت الام الرضيع ربي لا ينساني


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)

سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم 	احمدوه يا كل الشعوب
 لان رحمته قد قويت علينا وامانة الرب الى الدهر​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي​


----------



## ريمون انيس (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## ريمون انيس (1 سبتمبر 2020)

​


----------



## ريمون انيس (1 سبتمبر 2020)

أنتَ تعلمُ كربتى وكاشفُ كلَ اسرارى
لما لا تبدد حيرتى وترتب لى افكارى؟
لستُ اطلبَ كثيراً فبسيطُ هو طلبى
أريدُ فقط تفسيراً أمِنكَ هذا ياربى ؟​


----------



## ريمون انيس (1 سبتمبر 2020)

*فربُّنا عظيمٌ عظيمُ الاقتدارْ
لِفَهمهِ لا إحصْا وهو الحكيمُ البارّْ
إلهُنا مُحبُّ للودعا الابرارْ
يرفعُهُمْ جميعاً ويضعُ الاشرارْ​*


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)

ربّيّ جَسَدُكَ مَأْكَلٌ حقًا رَبِّي دمْكَ مشربٌ حقًا
	طوبى لمنَ يَرْتوي منهما​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 سبتمبر 2020)

ارى في الصليب يسوع اطيب واروع اب
يفدي محبيه من كل القلب
يهتم ويرعى وبابنائه يعتني
فهو اروع واعظم اله مانحاً لنا كل الحب


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2020)

ويســافـــر بــىّ نـــورك ,,, وأدوق فــــى الرحلـــة شــىء 
 مـن الحق فى حضورك ,,, يشبعنـــــى فـــى الطـــريــق​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2020)

راجع من قلبي ليك + راجع مشتاق اليك
 راجع سلمت قلبي + وروحي بين ايديك​


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2020)

لست أدري ما يكون من حياتي في الغدِ، 
 أعلمُ شيئاً يقيناً ربي ممسك يدي..​


----------



## ريمون انيس (6 سبتمبر 2020)

*يا محبوب ما تخافشي يا محبوبة لا تخافين*

*يـا مـحـبــوب مـا تـخـافـشــي
يــا مـحـبــوبــة لا تـخــــافـيـــن
ربــــك هــو الـمــــاشــــي بـــك
فـــوق راس الـشـيــاطــيـــن*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)

مالى سواك ياسيدى
+حياتى رضاك يا سيدى​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2020)

أنت وحدك دعوت 
 أنت وحدك رجوت 
 أنت غاية المنئ
 أنت مصدر الهنا...​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)

اترك كلَ شيء وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
  أترك كلَ شيء تعطى كلَ شيء وأحمل الصليبَ تعال​


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)

أبارك الرب (في كل حين)
دائمًا (تسبيحه) في فمي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)

راجع يا ربي وندمان
            جايلك ومحمل أحزان
            جايلك يا أبويا وعطشان
            أخطيت يا أبويا يا حنان​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)

قانع انا ياربى بما هو آتِ
 اقبل بشكر قلبي حتى للمماتِ
 ما دمت انت امرت ومشيئتك فعلت هذه امنياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)

ربنا يسوع ليس لنا سواك في عالم الدموع نعيش في حماك
 في عطش أو جوع تشبعنا من رضاك ليس لنا ينبوع ليس لنا سواك​


----------



## ريمون انيس (12 سبتمبر 2020)

*مارجرجس يا شفيعنا وحبيب كنيستنا*

*مارجرجس يا شفيعنا                     وحبيب كنيستنا
أنظر لينا يا شفيعنا                        وبــارك حياتـنــــا
 دايما طالبينك                               فـــي صلاتـنـــا
للمزيد من الترانيم والتماجيد المكتوبة من هنا
https://christianwrittenhymns.blogspot.com/​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2020)

شِعارُنا سامٍ صريح الملكُ للمسيح
	أشدوا أناشيد المديح النصرُ للمسيح​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)

أنتِ يا عدرا نبع الحب وقلبك صافى كله حنان
 بلجأ ليكِ وقت الصعب ألاقيكِ تمليني  إيمان​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)

ربي جسدك مأكل حقا .. 
ربي دمكَ مشرب حقا طوبى لمَن يرتوي منهما​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)

*عالم بجهلي حاسس بضعفي .. قلبي تملي يسامح ويعفي
 ورغم إني خاطي مادد لي إيديك .. مدبر حياتي شايلني في عينيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2020)

*ما أحبَّ مساكِنَكَ يا ربَّ الجنود 
**تشتاقُ وتذوبُ نفسي إلى ديارِ الربِ *​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2020)

يا ابانا لست ادري .. كيف كان عمري يجري 
 دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي ... 
لكني الان ابنك .. انت ترعاني بحبك.. ​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)

توبوا إلى الربِ إنَّ الملكوتَ قريب 
عودوا إلى الحُبِ فالخارجُ عنهُ غريب​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)

وسط الآلام أراك إلهي وسط الأحزان تعزي حياتي
 وسط الظلام تنير طريقي وسط الأشواك تمسك بيميني​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)

أُبارِكُ الربَّ في كلِّ حين، 	وكلَّ أَوانٍ تَسبيحاتُهُ في فَمي.
+ بالرّبِ تَفتَخِرُ نَفسي 	فَليَسْمعِ المساكينُ ويَفرَحوا​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)

ما لي سواك يا سيدي
 حياتي رضاك يا سيدي​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 سبتمبر 2020)

مش هاافشل طول ما النعمة انا ساكن فيها بدم يسوع
مش ها افشل طول ما ايديك انا ماسك فيها بإسم يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

" كلمتك مصباح لخطاي ونور لسبيلي 
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2020)

راجع يا ربي وندمان
            جايلك ومحمل أحزان​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)

اترك كلَ شئٍ وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
 أترك كلَ شئ تعطى كلَ شئ وأحمل الصليبَ تعال​


----------



## ريمون انيس (26 سبتمبر 2020)

*ايا روح قدس الاله العلي*

* أيــا رُوحَ قُـدسِ الإِلـــــهِ الـعــلـــــي

وَمَصدرَ نُـورِ الحياهْ هَلُّمَّ إِليْنا

 لكي ينجلي ظَلامُ قُلوبِ القُسَـاهْ
المصدر : مدونة ترانيم مسيحية مكتوبة
https://christianwrittenhymns.blogspot.com/*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)

لكَ الحبُّ والشكران ... دومًا يا سرَّ القربان 
 يا مليكَ الحبِّ يا من حبُّهُ شاءَ الفداء​


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)

سلامي أُعطِيكُم سلامي يَدُوم ،
 سلامَ المَحبَّة سلامَ الأُخُوَّةِ بَينَ الشعْوب .​


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)

عالم جديد يشرق من قلبك عالم جديد يبنيه حبك 
عالم جديد يمحي آلامنا عالم جديد ابدي​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

صخرتي هو وخلاصي، ملجئي فلا أتزعزع
- الى الله تسكن نفسي، ومنه خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

عظِّموا الربَ معي ولنَرفَعْ اسمَهُ جميعًا.
 + أَلرَبُ يُنَجِّي أَنفُسَ عَبيدِه، ولا يَخيبُ المُتَّكلينَ عَليه​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)

عجيب يارب فى حكمتك
 عجيب وأنت تصنع خلاصًا
 عجيب وقد صرت أنت الذبيحة​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)

في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي من سقطتي
 وعند ضيقي تبقي صديقي وسلوتي
 إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)

يا يسوع يا غالي
يايسوع يا غالي على جبل عالي     انفرد بي حقق لي آمالي
حـبـــك غــيـرنـي حــقــاً يـاربـي     لـمسة حنانك دوبت قلبي​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2020)

توكلنا على الله وهو ملجانا 
 توكلنا على الله لا نَخافُ السوء ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)

يا مسيحاً جئت نوراً كي تنيرَ العالمين
جئتَ حباً جئتَ صفحاً جئت سلوى البائسين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)

وباءٌ يملأ الارض ، وضيقٌ عنه لا نرضى . 
غدونا كلنا مرضى ، وليس فينا ، سواكِ من يداوينا .​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

أحلي ما في حياتي إنت حبيبي يا يسوع
  يا هنايا وعزي وفرحي وشبعي في الجوع}​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

راجع لك أنا تاني من همي وكل أحزاني
      ودعت العالم الفاني وإحفظني يا ربي يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

أنت إلهنا الحي أنت قريب جاي
     هاتيجي وتعزينا وتمسح الدموع ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

مـــالـــي ســـواك يا سيدي                        حــيـاتي رضاك يا سيدي
 أنـــــــــت مــــتـــــكــــلــي                       تـــطــــمـــئـــن نــفــسـي​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي من سقطتي
 وعند ضيقي تبقي صديقي وسلوتي
 إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

اترك كلَ شئٍ وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
 أترك كلَ شئ تعطى كلَ شئ وأحمل الصليبَ تعال​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

لست ادرى كيف كنت ساعيش فى ذى الحياه
                                        فبدون حبك ربى لا معنى للحياة  ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)

انت اللي فديتني في همومي وعزيتني
 بلمسة واحدة شفيتني(وبنظرة صرت معاك)​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)

في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي من سقطتي
 وعند ضيقي تبقي صديقي وسلوتي
 إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أكتوبر 2020)

جمال يسوع فتان وقلبه كله حنان ومحضره ملئان بالجود والاحسان
حبيبي سباني بحبه سباني شفاني ورواني بغمره رواني
جذبتي حبه اليه آتي وعيني عليه جلست بين يديه ووقتي نساني


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)

*جاي وبسلم قلبي يا ربي تارك كل أموري إليك
   باعلن ثقتي وباعلن حبي مهما يكون أنا خاضع ليك*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)

لا لا تتركني وحدي يا راعي الأمين
 قدني أنت ربي وسر معي يا معين​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)

حروبٌ تملأ ألارضَ وضيقٌ فيه لا نرضى
 غدوّنا كلنا مرضى وليس فينا
 سواكِ من يداوينا​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)

مــا أحــلــي أن نجتمع معاً                        بـالـحب يـقول الرب لنا
ما اجتمع باسمي اثنان معاً                                إلا وهـنـاك أكــون أنـــا​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)

مـــالـــي ســـواك يا سيدي                        حــيـاتي رضاك يا سيدي​أنـــــــــت مــــتـــــكــــلــي                       تـــطــــمـــئـــن نــفــسـي​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)

ملوك الأرض يسجدون لـه بخشوع يخضعون
   من غيره غلب المنون يسوع فادي البشرية​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)

شكرا لله الذى يقودنا فى موكب نصرته​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)

مالي سواك يا سيدي حياتي رضاك يا سيدي 
قوتي حبك صخرتي وعدك في وسط الأشواك​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)

*بمراحم الرب أغني عن حقه يخبر فمي
 أزال مخاوفي مني منحني سعادة أبدية*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

راجع لك أنا تاني من همي وكل أحزاني
      ودعت العالم الفاني وإحفظني يا ربي يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

احمدك يا رب من كل قلبي اسبح اسمك​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

سأسبح وأبارك وأرنم للرب
 فهو سيدي وهو ملجأي، ترسي وقرن خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

سلامي أُعطِيكُم سلامي يَدُوم ،
 سلامَ المَحبَّة سلامَ الأُخُوَّةِ بَينَ الشعْوب .​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

اترك كلَ شئٍ وأتبعني وأنا أكونُ لكَ نصيبًا
 أترك كلَ شئ تعطى كلَ شئ وأحمل الصليبَ تعال​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)

راجع لك أنا تاني من همي وكل أحزاني
      ودعت العالم الفاني وإحفظني يا ربي يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)

سلامك يا رب اعطانا قلوبا ملؤها الرجاء
 حبك يا رب بعث فينا نفوسا تنشد العطاء
​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)

صخرتي هو وخلاصي، ملجئي  فلا أتزعزع
- الى الله تسكن نفسي،  ومنه خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)

لنسبح ولنمجد فادينا يسوع
 ولنعبد ولنسجد له بكل خشوع​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)

يسوع رفيقي في هذه الحياة
 وما لي رفيق لغيري سواه​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)

يا معطي الحياة يا مرشد الدروب
 يا غافر الاثام مخلص الشعوب
امنحنا السلام يا سيد السلام
 امنحنا السلام يا سيد السلام​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)

*شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرة كل حين
 كفقراء لا شئ لنا ونحن نغني نغني كثيرين*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)

استمع لي يا إلهي
 و لاسمك لساني يلهج
 إنني أدعوك في كل مكان
 بالشكر في كل مكان​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)

*يـــــا رب تــعــال الآن هنا                               ندعوك تعال وكن معنا
**مـــن روحــك املأنا فرحاً                        وسـلاماً لا يعطيه غِني*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 نوفمبر 2020)

انا مستهلش يارب ابات والمس براسى فى مطرحك معقول يكون فاضل ساعات وايديا تلمس مذبحك


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)

يا أحن القلوب .. خالقنا وفادينا 
	يا صبرك علينا .. يا ماحي الذنوب​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)

في وقت ضعفي أراك تشفي من سقطتي
 وعند ضيقي تبقي صديقي وسلوتي
 إلي تدنو إليك أرنو مسلما  ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 نوفمبر 2020)

اطمن خايف ليه دا ناقش اسمك على كفيه اطمن عنده للموت مخارج ما هو الاسد الخارج غالب وهيفضل غالب اطمن اطمن


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2020)

سبحوا لإلهنا الحي قولوا له وعدت وقلت أنا جاي
    تتركنا يا ربي بس إزاي أنا واثق إن آنت معانا ​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)

*
*​​*يايسوع يا غالي على جبل عالي     انفرد بي حقق لي آمالي*​*حـبـــك غــيـرنـي حــقــاً يـاربـي     لـمسة حنانك دوبت قلبي*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)

أضيئت الشموع   وأزدادت الربوع    وصاحت الجموع     قد ولد يسوع
+ وبينما الرعاة يـسـرحـون في الخلاء  أتاهم الملاك وفي عـيونه حــياء
وصاح فيهم مجدوا للرب دوماً وأسجدوا قد جاء  ذاك الموعد قد ولد يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)

*يايسوع يا غالي على جبل عالي     انفرد بي حقق لي آمالي*
*حـبـــك غــيـرنـي حــقــاً يـاربـي     لـمسة حنانك دوبت قلبي*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 نوفمبر 2020)

يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك مهما هنشكر مش هنوافيك دى مراحمك جيل ورا جيل


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)

لولا النعمة ما كنت أشوفك ولا كان ليّ مكان في سماك
 أنا مديون لك ربي بعمري ياللي فديتني بسفك دماك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)

عالم جديد يشرق من قلبك عالم جديد يبنيه حبك 
عالم جديد يمحي آلامنا عالم جديد ابدي.​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)

ثابتٌ عَلَى مَواعِيدِ يَسْوعْ       لاِسْمِهِ أُنْشِدُ ما بَينَ الجُمُوع
لا أُزَعْزَعُ وَلَيْسَ مَا يَروعْ  ثَابِتٌ عَلَى وُعُودِ الله​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)

سأسبح وأبارك وأرنم للرب
 فهو سيدي وهو ملجأي، ترسي وقرن خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)

ميلادك يا يسوع
            نسجد لك بخشوع​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)

*في وسط الأشواك يا سيدي*
*                        عــيـني تـراك يــا سيدي*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)

سلام سلام أورشليم.. للرب اسمعي
عندما يأتيك ملكاً.. ارفعي له التسبيح​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)

عائدًا إليك 	حاملًا آلامي
	خاشعًا سائلًا تاهت أحلامي​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)

صخرتي هو وخلاصي، ملجئي فلا أتزعزع
- الى الله تسكن نفسي، ومنه خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)

راجعلك بعد     الجوع من وسط عالم موجوع
     إحفظني من الرجوع وإشبعني يا رب يسوع​


----------



## انت مهم (5 يناير 2021)

بالتسبيح انا رافع صوتي ورافع قلبي اليك
بهتاف بقدملك ربي المجد الي يليق بيك


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)

ربّيّ جَسَدُكَ مَأْكَلٌ حقًا رَبِّي دمْكَ مشربٌ حقًا
	طوبى لمنَ يَرْتوي منهما​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)

مالى سواك ياسيدى
+حياتى رضاك يا سيدى​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)

أُبارِكُ الربَّ في كلِّ حين، 	وكلَّ أَوانٍ تَسبيحاتُهُ في فَمي.
+ بالرّبِ تَفتَخِرُ نَفسي 	فَليَسْمعِ المساكينُ ويَفرَحوا.​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2021)

ثقلت حمولي ياسيدي المسيح
اسالك قبولي حتي استريح


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)

ما أحلى السجود أمامك 
	أنشد بالعود لجلالك 

	يا اللى دفعت فىَّ أغلى الأثمان 
	ولما قبلتك ربى صار لى السلطان 
	وإنت بترعى حياتى بكل حنان 
	مايملك قلبي أمامك غير السجود ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

مشتاق لعملك فيا + مشتاق للمسه قويه


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)

-لست أدري كيف أحمي نفسي من شر الطريق إنما سيدي يدري
لست أدري كيف أكفي نفسي في الضيق المحيق إنما سيدي يدري​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2021)

يا سيدى كم كان قاساً موت صليب العار 
 و قبل ان يحملك حملته يا بار ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)

ربّيّ جَسَدُكَ مَأْكَلٌ حقًا رَبِّي دمْكَ مشربٌ حقًا
	طوبى لمنَ يَرْتوي منهما​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)

هلم يا روحاً معين واشرح صدور المؤمنين
 وإسكب عليهم أجمعين شعاع نعمة مبين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)

عشت انا عمري متحير
	نفسي حياتي تتغير
	واحس بقلب جديد 
	والنور جوه بيزيد​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)

صخرتي هو وخلاصي، ملجئي فلا أتزعزع
- الى الله تسكن نفسي، ومنه خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2021)

لنسبح ولنمجد فادينا يسوع
 ولنعبد ولنسجد له بكل خشوع​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)

صخرتي هو وخلاصي، ملجئي فلا أتزعزع
- الى الله تسكن نفسي، ومنه خلاصي​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)

*من لي سواك يحمينـــي  .......**    من كل شر قائم
 من لي ســـواك يرويني    .......**   من كل نبع دائم
الـردة :             أنـت الهـي لا ســواك*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2021)

سبحوا كل البرايا سر  فادينا المجيد
امدحوا لحما ودمًا  لخطايانا يبيد
لفدانا ذو المعالي سن ذا  العهد السعيد​


----------



## saudi-top (29 أكتوبر 2021)

يا ناصري حل بقلبي وامتلك يا ناصري يا ناصري يا ناصري يا ناصري تستاهل تكون الملك يا ناصري يا ناصري يا مَن على البحر مشا ملكت قلبي والحشا قلبي بلقتاك انتشا يا ناصري يا ناصري. حليت ايام العمر فيك الليالي رح تِمٌر,لا درب شمس ولا قمر يا ناصري يا ناصري أٌسترني وداري العيوب طهرني وامسح الذنوب يا عالمًما بالقلوب يا ناصري يا ناصري سوتلي احلى سِما سكنتني رب العلا تُنظر عيوني هالرجا يا ناصري يا ناصري


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2022)

*مالي سواك ياسيدي
حياتي لرضاك سيدي*


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)

*في وسط الاشواك سيدي
عيني تراك سيدي*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2022)

*ربي جسدك ماكل حقا ربي دمك مشرب حقا،،*


----------

